# SunRace cassette , wide range



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw sunrace cassettes advertised in dirtrag.

CSMX3 10 speed 11-40 , 11-42
CSMX8 11 speed 11-40 , 11-42

Says it's a two piece cassette on aluminum spiders.

I found no information about it under google.

Wonder when they will be sold ? Does anybody have any info ?

pic of the add in the mag.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I checked SunRace's website a few days ago but there was no info. Thanks for posting what may be my next cassette.


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> I checked SunRace's website a few days ago but there was no info. Thanks for posting what may be my next cassette.


No joke!


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

10 speed? Nice - just let me know when and where they are being sold.

edit: Also can we keep it somewhere between $80 - $120 as well? Pretty please


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Praxis has an 11/40 10sp coming this summer too.


----------



## sean.designs.bikes (May 30, 2009)

I saw the same add, made the same searches, and have found nothing other than these postings. I'll volunteer to beta-test the the 10 speed one in black as soon as it hits the market. Odd that SunRace posted the ad without information on their website to back it up.

I'll send them an email and post back with their reply.


----------



## mirciusx (Oct 1, 2013)

80$. Cheep! Just kidding...maybe in May will be for selling ?!

tapatalk-A


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Thought I heard the Praxis was going to be like $110. Glad more are coming out with these. I will likely grab one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

My LBS (owner/operator) saw it in the mag and tried to get info through his sources, but he also came up empty. He's going to keep checking and if he finds out anything before anyone else does, I'll post back.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Glad to see more manufacturers coming out of the woodwork with these cassettes.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

They don't really have a reputation for making top quality suff, do they?


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> They don't really have a reputation for making top quality suff, do they?


 I have a SunRace 11-36 9 speed cassette that was difficult to obtain. After a short amount of use it has really chewed my freehub and the shifting is well... poor.


----------



## abrooks (Feb 1, 2015)

What about an 11-44 cassette?
News - GarbaruK
I don't know how authentic they are. The company just turned up as a follower on my instergram.


----------



## sean.designs.bikes (May 30, 2009)

keen said:


> I have a SunRace 11-36 9 speed cassette that was difficult to obtain. After a short amount of use it has really chewed my freehub and the shifting is well... poor.


Hmm, I'm reconsidering my offer to be the guinea pig for this product.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

sean.designs.bikes said:


> Hmm, I'm reconsidering my offer to be the guinea pig for this product.


The new SunRace has alloy carriers so it won't har your freehub. We will see about the shifting, but it shouldn't be hard to make a decent cassette.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I had a sunrace 11-36 on my rockhopper from the factory , I felt is was on par with a shimano. No premature failure or wear. Poor quality ? idk about that.


----------



## sean.designs.bikes (May 30, 2009)

I heard back from Sunrace:



> Sorry I do not have a MSRP as we do not sell retail but the ball park should be around $100 to $120.
> 
> They are available now but we are just waiting for our distributors to receive them. First to get them I believe will be BTI.
> 
> ...


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Cheaper than an XT cassette and a Wolftooth cog!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

But, is the reliability there? I'm gonna bet no.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Why wouldn't it be reliable? Does Sunrace have a record of failing cassettes?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, in my opinion, there are only two companies that make a reliable drivetrain. Sunrace isn't one of them.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

And, if you look at their limited reviews, they're not so hot.
Sunrace Reviews - Mtbr.com


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

abrooks said:


> What about an 11-44 cassette?
> News - GarbaruK
> I don't know how authentic they are. The company just turned up as a follower on my instergram.


Wow and i thought a 42t already looked huge.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm hoping they are stepping up their quality game. But its only a matter of time until full 11-42 cassettes make their way out into the aftermarket. I just hope it pushes shimano and sram to offer budget standard freehub parts as well.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Some more info on the Sunrace stuff...looks like they got a rear derailleur too...with no clutch.

TPE15: Sunrace adds wide range 10 / 11 speed mountain bike cassettes, derailleurs


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

following

I have an 8-speed sunrace that works well. However, it's 8-speed, which is pretty much as forgiving as you can get when you have a jacked up drivetrain.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Hi does anyone know if a normal Shimano Deore or SLX mid cage (gs) derailleur (with clutch) would work with this setup? Any experience with the 42t wolf tooth, one, hope, e13 etc. is appreciated and if just a longer b-tension screw is needed. Looking to get this to replace my current 11-36t cassette next month. Seems like many running a Shimano derailleur don't even need the longer b-tension from some posts on this forum with the 42t expander cog. Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

GSJ1973 said:


> Hi does anyone know if a normal Shimano Deore or SLX mid cage (gs) derailleur (with clutch) would work with this setup? Any experience with the 42t wolf tooth, one, hope, e13 etc. is appreciated and if just a longer b-tension screw is needed. Looking to get this to replace my current 11-36t cassette next month. Seems like many running a Shimano derailleur don't even need the longer b-tension from some posts on this forum with the 42t expander cog. Thanks in advance.


for the 10 speed , yes.
check out the wolf tooth goatlink.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

johnD said:


> for the 10 speed , yes.
> check out the wolf tooth goatlink.


Thanks for that link. Seems like I recall seeing some people using the newer Shimano style derailleurs and not even having to use a longer b-tension screw or goatlink. I think it was buried deep in one of the oneup or wolf tooth 42t expander pages, will have to get lost in there a bit to see where I saw it.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Has anyone seen any prices on these new "Wide Range" Cassettes? Only one that I have found is the Praxis at $139. Wondering if the SunRace or e*Thirteen will come in cheaper?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That would be a bargain for a reliable cassette that shifts well.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

GSJ1973 said:


> Hi does anyone know if a normal Shimano Deore or SLX mid cage (gs) derailleur (with clutch) would work with this setup? Any experience with the 42t wolf tooth, one, hope, e13 etc. is appreciated and if just a longer b-tension screw is needed. Looking to get this to replace my current 11-36t cassette next month. Seems like many running a Shimano derailleur don't even need the longer b-tension from some posts on this forum with the 42t expander cog. Thanks in advance.


I've tried both Deore and XT mechs with big cogs while waiting on RAD cages. No long B screw was needed on either setup. However, I suspect it might be dependent on your particular hanger and what angle the B link rests at.

I'll add....I'm much happier with the shifting after installing the RAD cage.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm looking to go to a wide range with the least amount of cash outlay.....The praxis will be the best option (11-40) as it will be the ONLY expense. I read somewhere that Specialized will be using the sunrace cassettes on some of their models....I've never used them, but don't think Spesh would invest in them if they were substandard. If they come in less than the praxis, then I would definitely look into a purchase.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

coot271 said:


> I'm looking to go to a wide range with the least amount of cash outlay.....The praxis will be the best option (11-40) as it will be the ONLY expense. I read somewhere that Specialized will be using the sunrace cassettes on some of their models....I've never used them, but don't think Spesh would invest in them if they were substandard. If they come in less than the praxis, then I would definitely look into a purchase.


my 2014 rockhopper came with a sunrace 10 speed 11-36 cassette , I had zero complaints.
eventually swamped the drivetrain out for xt.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

my 2013 Hardrock Sport came with 11-34 8spd Sunrace cassette. It had zero issues and it comes apart easy for cleaning or swapping cogs...


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

Latest update from Sunrace: "The new cassettes are all currently in production and should be here Mid July. Please have your local bike shop contact BTI for further information. They will be the first distributor to receive them."

So this should be about 20g lighter than an XT cassette with expander cog, and I would hope at least $50 cheaper. The Praxis is supposed to be out in June, will be about 80g lighter than the XT/expander, and roughly $20-$40 cheaper. It will be nice to have options.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

I have a Sunrace CS-MX 10 speed 11-36t cassette and it works like a dream. It shifts just as well as anything I have had, usually Sram. It looks good and does a good job. Been on there since before Christmas.


----------



## cyclopath1000 (Feb 22, 2009)

I too emailed them. Unless totally top end equipment there actually is only one quality cassette and that is shimano. It worries me that this company probably totally lacks manufacturing and probably posts specs on alibaba for some skanky shop to produce a run under their space. Carefully examine a xt cassette next to any other mid range one and you will see major differences in the metal working and the precision. I feel much better sticking with wolf plus shimano after further reflection.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

cyclopath1000 said:


> I too emailed them. Unless totally top end equipment there actually is only one quality cassette and that is shimano. It worries me that this company probably totally lacks manufacturing and probably posts specs on alibaba for some skanky shop to produce a run under their space. Carefully examine a xt cassette next to any other mid range one and you will see major differences in the metal working and the precision. I feel much better sticking with wolf plus shimano after further reflection.


Cyclopath100, Have you ever used the cassette? If not you really cannot give your .02. I usually use to of the line SRAM cassettes and you cannot tell the difference between the two. Sunrace make some crappy components, but there cassettes are a great value and shift great.


----------



## cyclopath1000 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes of course I have used all the majors. Not the sun race. Again look at the shimano workmanship with a good light and magnifying glass. Look at the details.


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

cyclopath1000 said:


> Yes of course I have used all the majors. Not the sun race. Again look at the shimano workmanship with a good light and magnifying glass. Look at the details.


I would love to look at a Shimano 11-42 10-speed cassette with a magnifying glass. All I really want is to see one on my bike. If Sun Race makes a cost effective and functional one and Shimano refuses to, I am willing to tolerate a lesser standard of finish as long as it rides well, hopefully we will have an answer to this question soon.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

However, if you use a laser light and a microscope to look at a SRAM cassette, you'll see who really makes the best cassette.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

cyclopath1000 said:


> Yes of course I have used all the majors. Not the sun race. Again look at the shimano workmanship with a good light and magnifying glass. Look at the details.


I don't need a magnifying glass, the proof is how it functions. I would be willing to bet if you were riding a Sunrace cassette without knowing you would be hard pressed know the actual difference. Again your .02 is invalid. Actually use a product before going on a forum and badmouthing it....


----------



## cyclopath1000 (Feb 22, 2009)

I only got into looking at the cassettes when I simultaneously did one up deals on my shimano ten speed on my tall boy and my sons Shram 10 speed enduromcomp comp. now granted the xt is probably a higher level than what specialized outfitted his brand new bike, but after the one up ate my pretty brand new derailier I looked real close at the cogs , the metal , the shifters rad etc etc and realized that the shimano has literally twice the ramps and that the one up didn't match either ramp pattern whereas the wolf did. Recently a rock bent his second from the top of the top of the native cassette but creative hammering by James at the shop made it rideable. Go look carefully. I am not talking about the scram top of the line stuff which is beautiful.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

danmtchl said:


> View attachment 988183
> I have a Sunrace CS-MX 10 speed 11-36t cassette and it works like a dream. It shifts just as well as anything I have had, usually Sram. It looks good and does a good job. Been on there since before Christmas.


How is the black chrome finish holding up? Also, are all of the cogs steel, or is the largest one(s) aluminum?


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

data point:

I am the personal mechanic for my wifes bike. She beats the crap out of it and cross-shifts, wrong-shifts, and mis-shifts with staggering consistency.

The least complaints after a ride (me the dumbass always asks "How was the bike?") have been with a Sunrace, less complaints than Sram and Shimano upper level.


So, not looking under a microscope, not personally testing shifting, no other criteria other than a happy wife who WANTS to ride her 2x10 Giant Trance.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

D Bone said:


> How is the black chrome finish holding up? Also, are all of the cogs steel, or is the largest one(s) aluminum?


I don't knokw if you can tell in the picture, but it wearing off somewhat. It is a dull satin finish, but it still shifts great. The cogs are steel and the spider which is red in the pic is aluminum, as well the lock ring.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

coot271 said:


> I read somewhere that Specialized will be using the sunrace cassettes on some of their models....I've never used them, but don't think Spesh would invest in them if they were substandard. If they come in less than the praxis, then I would definitely look into a purchase.


Specialized has been using Sunrace cassettes on many of their models for at least 20 years if not more. My late 90's era Rockhopper came stock with one, I remember that and continued to replace with the Sunrace as it was good. They are every bit as good (if not better) than many SRAM and Shimano models if you look at dollar for gram.

Here are two quick examples..

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components

I am anxiously awaiting the 11-42 10 speed model myself. I am going to get a new 30t race face ring to replace my current 1x 32t race face and 11-36 XT cassette.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I received an email from Sunrace stating that they are currently in production of the 11-40/11-42 cassettes and BTI will be the first to have them, sometime in "late July".


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Also, it looks as though there will be two different versions. One with an aluminum big cog and lighter weight, and another heavier unit that's all steel cogs...........

View attachment 997703


View attachment 997704


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

It looks like the Specialized Fuse Expert and Comp come with the black 10sp 11-40. The Expert uses the 10sp GX and the Comp runs the X7 RD.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

Praxis is also coming out with a wide range cassette. Here is a link to their site

10sp Wide Range Cassette | Praxis Cycles

Wondering what the price difference is going to be and functionality.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

The praxis has been out for a month now. I have it and its a very good cassette IMO. The reviews are overwhelmingly positive so far. Its going to be a difficult goal to beat for sunrace, but the more competition the better, right?


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

It sounds like Praxis has hit the mark for quality, at a good weight and reasonable price. Sunrace needs a very good price point to be worth considering because their published weights are not that great and the best they can hope for is to be comparable in quality. They will have more options including 42t cogs, so that is a point for them until Praxis comes around on that one.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Sunrace's gearing is better to me. They elected to keep the 36T which is an important gear for me. Without it, there would be many climbs that I wouldn't be able to pull the 34T of the Praxis, and that would force me into the 40T, which is a little too spinny for me.

Also, Praxis elected to make the 34T and the 40T from aluminum, whereas Sunrace only has the 40T made from aluminum, so the wear should be better for someone like me who will only use the 40T as a bailout gear.

Anyway, I agree that competition is a good thing.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I prefer the gearing of the Sunrace compared to the Praxis too. You're going a couple teeth higher now in each gear compared to the Sunrace. 

I think Praxis geared it that way to have more even steps when shifting. If Praxis does come out with a 42, the gearing should change to match the extra two teeth on the big cog.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

My LBS quoted me $65 out the door for the CSMX3 11-40T Champagne cassette. They are now listed on BTI, but are currently out-of-stock. He thinks it will be a matter of weeks, if not days before he can order one for me.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow...that's a pretty awesome price! Lol...at that price I just may get one to try out. Is there any word on the black ones?


----------



## abrooks (Feb 1, 2015)

I wonder when/if it'll be available in the UK. 
It is a great price!


----------



## Pedro Rios (Oct 27, 2009)

I riding with a SunRace 10 speed, 11-36 for 6 months now, and so far so good, good shifting compared to my other XT cassette and the black coating it's holding with minimum wear on the teeth.

I thin it looks good in black and matches my pivot M6


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Bikeman seems to have them listed as out of stock for $60:Bikeman SunRace CSMX3 10sp cassette, 11-42t - Champagne


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

For me the 11-42 with STEEL big cogs is the point. Aluminum big cogs just wear out, bend, shed teeth. At $100 for just a giant cog adaptor from Wolftooth, OneUp, Hope, etc plus needing a 10 speed cassette as well......I could buy several of these SunRace cassettes, and likely will.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

My LBS called BTI yesterday and was told that the cassettes officially left China 2 days ago, and should be ready for sale in 2-3 weeks once they clear customs and get to BTI.


----------



## pedal-man (Aug 8, 2010)

Another good option if you stick with 10sp.

I like the fact that both have a 28-32-36 combo, you just have to pick your final gear.

40 or 42?


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

Couple hundred miles on my Praxis. Took a little time getting used to the ratios. Love it now. No complaints.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone have an update?


----------



## A Little Bird (Oct 15, 2014)

The CSMS series (10 and 11s x40/42t) are due into J&B the end of October, I had a chance to look at some of Sunrace's other new stuff and it looks pretty darn nice! Definitely a viable more affordable option compared to the other two big S brands. 

Even their new cranksets look decent, haven't had one in my hands yet but the look has definitely improved, hopefully the quality has as well.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

A Little Bird said:


> The CSMS series (10 and 11s x40/42t) are due into J&B the end of October


Oh man. That far out still? I have friends and family chompin' at the bit for these.


----------



## A Little Bird (Oct 15, 2014)

Yessir, that's what I hear, hopefully earlier than that but well see. Should be about $68 retail if I had to guess which isn't too bad


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

A Little Bird said:


> Yessir, that's what I hear, hopefully earlier than that but well see. Should be about $68 retail if I had to guess which isn't too bad


Not at all!


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

Anyone know where these are/will be available in Europe? 

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

GuitsBoy said:


> Oh man. That far out still? I have friends and family chompin' at the bit for these.


It is a bit ridiculous how long it is taking to get these to market, they are losing a lot of sales. The ads have been running in magazines for months.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

VonFalkenhausen said:


> It is a bit ridiculous how long it is taking to get these to market, they are losing a lot of sales. The ads have been running in magazines for months.


I totally agree. Terrible marketing and supply. I may just end up with a full XT 11 speed setup instead..........


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Yep. I certainly would have liked to see it with some time to experiment before my trip out West. Guess I'll still be riding 2x9.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Available for order at Bikeman now. Hopefully my buddies get their orders in before all you guys flood them with orders, and they sell out.

11-40 Bikeman SunRace CSMX3 10sp cassette, 11-40t - Champagne
11-42 Bikeman SunRace CSMX3 10sp cassette, 11-42t - Champagne


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

GuitsBoy said:


> Available for order at Bikeman now. Hopefully my buddies get their orders in before all you guys flood them with orders, and they sell out.
> 
> 11-40 Bikeman SunRace CSMX3 10sp cassette, 11-40t - Champagne
> 11-42 Bikeman SunRace CSMX3 10sp cassette, 11-42t - Champagne


Just came in to post the same thing. I asked the LBS to order me one.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

GuitsBoy said:


> Available for order at Bikeman now. Hopefully my buddies get their orders in before all you guys flood them with orders, and they sell out.
> 
> 11-40 Bikeman SunRace CSMX3 10sp cassette, 11-40t - Champagne
> 11-42 Bikeman SunRace CSMX3 10sp cassette, 11-42t - Champagne


Just ordered mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just ordered one, 11-40. Been giving myself headaches trying to decide how I wanted to get more range outta my 1x10, this just answered it for me lol. Hopefully its here sooner than later. Not a huge fan of sites that sell online, but have to order from distributor then ship to me (and charge $11 to do it). One thing I like is all steel cogs except the big one, keeps 36t and no funky mods.


----------



## Pilsner1 (Mar 17, 2011)

$54 shipping to Canada, not happening. Ridiculous shipping charge for a 1 pound package. Does any other vendor carry the cassette?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Pilsner1 said:


> $54 shipping to Canada, not happening. Ridiculous shipping charge for a 1 pound package. Does any other vendor carry the cassette?


BTI will soon but I don't know if that solves your shipping problem? When BTI has them in stock, I'll post here and your LBS should be able to order from them.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

J&B and KHS do not have them in stock yet. KHS says by Nov 1st but I would say December 1st. Someone is trying to gouge you with that shipping.


----------



## Chinman (Dec 27, 2014)

I think the iPhone 7 will be out before these ship. However, I am curious how these work once they do ship, as the price point for a wide range 1x10 is pretty compelling.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well crap, their site says 5-7 days
... If I don't have shipping confirm on day 7 its PayPal dispute time


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll be heading to Interbike in a few mins. I'll see if these guys are here. I'll ask when they'll actually be available.:madman:


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

Finally got a shipping notice from Bikeman.com, I guess these things do exist.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

VonFalkenhausen said:


> Finally got a shipping notice from Bikeman.com, I guess these things do exist.


Me too!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just realized I got my shipping confirm earlier as well. God I hope these are worth a crap quality wise, be the first time I've paid more than $40 for a cassette lol (gotta love winter deals).


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Who's gonna be the first to put up a review with pics???????


----------



## abrooks (Feb 1, 2015)

Shipping to the UK almost doubles the price..I wonder if it'll be available to buy from an EU supplier?


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Out of stock at bikeman now. My local guy tried to order it and couldn't find one. BTI doesn't have it. Maybe the black ones will be available soon ;-|.


----------



## mapex101 (Oct 30, 2013)

Mine shipped from bikeman yesterday. This should be interesting.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj290/mavric99/temporary_zpsnpwtvqaf.jpg

They are real! I'll get it put in tonight and see how it does this weekend.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

^ Looking forward to hearing your thoughts regarding shifting up/down, through the entire cassette.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Weight?


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

RS VR6 said:


> Weight?


Just got mine too, just a hair over 384g. This thing took long enough to get here, but it is damned nice looking, if it works half as good as it looks it will be the bargain of the year at $59.99. First impression out of the box, I am impressed.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

They seem to be back up on the bikeman site with 2-3 day shipping.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

VonFalkenhausen said:


> Just got mine too, just a hair over 384g. This thing took long enough to get here, but it is damned nice looking, if it works half as good as it looks it will be the bargain of the year at $59.99. First impression out of the box, I am impressed.
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


Yes that looks like a cassette, hurry up and ride it. The pedaling masses want to know how well it works.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

nbwallace said:


> They seem to be back up on the bikeman site with 2-3 day shipping.


Yep, just ordered a 40T


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

If I feel up to it ill pedal around town tonight after work, see how it shifts.


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj290/mavric99/temporary_zpsnpwtvqaf.jpg
> 
> They are real! I'll get it put in tonight and see how it does this weekend.


I just got home and on the porch are the two 40t's I ordered from Bikeman last week. They look really nice. Mounted one up on my Mutz. Will ride it in the morning. The aluminum 40t cog is much wider then the rest of the cogs. I am assuming this is for strength and wear characteristics. The addition width causes the chain to skip down to the lower cog when back peddeling. This should not be a problem and might go away after it "wears" in a little.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think it's the additional width. Lots of larger cogs cause dropping when back pedaling. Chainline, b screw, derailleur straightness, chain length and a host of other factors all come into play.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya the back pedaling thing is pretty much your chain line. Chainring is too far outboard with the bigger cog in the back, especially if your bike has short chain stays. Alot of its extra size is that its aluminum unlike the rest of the cogs.


----------



## roadie607 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mounted and ridden around the block today. It shifts well enough, not as buttery smooth as the Shimano XT cassette it replaced but doable. One thing I will say is the aluminum 42T cog is a bit flexy. I can visibly bend it with my finger. Not sure how this will translate in real world usage or if they is any power loss but just FYI.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

You can flex.the steel cogs on slx/xt cassettes just as much. I just checked after you post and my aluminum big ring is actually stiffer than the steel rings on that cluster. Had me worried about it big time cause im a Clyde, but its no more than any other cassette I have.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I think I'll grab one once the dust settles. I saw a black one from a seller in the UK.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya im not a fan of the red but I was about to spend money getting more low range anyway cause new local trail 30/36 is just too tall.

Ok my "detailed" first impressions:

Bike set up:

Trek 29er (race ht 2012 frame so stay are a tad longer than what's out now)

1x10 w/RF NW 30t, xt shifter and zee rear derailleur. Kmc x10 chain.

Set up was a bit touchy, had to adjust low limit slightly due to big ring being slightly wider. Zee rd can take a 40t with almost half the b-limit left.

-Back pedaling issue is there but I expected it as 36t even with the rf 30t ring having built in spacers was noisy when back pedaling. Sort that out later (order some spacers or may end up with 28t ring up front).

-coming OFF the 40t is delayed and noisy. Expect that to mellow once chain and cog mate up all the way.

- rest of the way down is smooth till the bottom couple cogs, then reminds me of the sram set up the bike came with. Works fine just clunks more than it used to with slx cassette.

-from 11t all the way to 40t shifting though a bit noisier works great. I just hear it more than im used to but its minimal.

Now just to ride it and see what gives up under my 280lbs first, the free hub body or the cassette lol. But other than the noisy shift coming off the 40t it shifts good. May bring my b-limit in a bit more to help that and hope the rest of the shifting doesn't go to crap. At least till winter when I can spring for an XT 11s RD.

Update:

Yeap b-limit is as far as I can put it without making shifting crappy on the last 3-4 small cogs. Upper jockey wheel has about 2mm clearance. My messing wiht it I seemed to have found a better spot for the b-limit as the drop down isnt as rough now, sometimes its not bad at all. Good enough for now, but may try a goat link as I hate to buy a new RD already, just got this one in the spring.



On a side note, I like the gear spacing a bit better. I used to go up or down a couple at a time more than I liked. This spacing seems to work better for me in the middle of the cassette.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

^ Thorough review, thanks! Shimano RDs are known to be not quite as 40T/42T friendly as SRAM RDs (which I run) so hopefully my shifting is a little more snick-snick like than what you're experiencing.

I ordered mine through Bikeman yesterday, and it shipped today, so next week I'll throw up my review as well...........


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just ordered a goatlink a bit ago, should clean up the shifting a bit. Only option short of replacing the RD.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> I just ordered a goatlink a bit ago, should clean up the shifting a bit. Only option short of replacing the RD.


I've read that the GL noticeably helps, so you should be good to go.


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

GuitsBoy said:


> I don't think it's the additional width. Lots of larger cogs cause dropping when back pedaling. Chainline, b screw, derailleur straightness, chain length and a host of other factors all come into play.


Good to know. I got a chance to ride it today. Shifts perfectly. No issues. A bargain at $59.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok got a good ride on mine today. City fall festival added a "color ride" (bicycle version of color run) this year. So i switched my trailer hitch to my 29er to pull my 2yr old with it for the ride. My town is very hilly, good series of climbs. Omg this was a night a day difference giving me that bail out gear for the one big climb. Never bad on my own but pulling a dual seated trailer with him in it I usually just barely make it. Dont usually use my 29er for around town but my old entry trej 26 I use for commuting the gearing just sucks. 

Cog gearing spacing is perfect for me too, no more having to shift 2 all the time, only when I actually need. It felt right before, but an hour towing the trailer I really liked it.

Did find a shifting issue only when dropping to 11t, thinking I may have adjusted the limit in that end by accident at some point.

Other than that cassette worked amazingly well. The clunky shift has mellowed, still more than my Shimano cassette obviously but now its enough it doesn't grab my attention .

Goatlink will be here Monday, report back after I test that.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Got mine installed today and thought I would share my thoughts and some pics. I am going for a ride tonight at 5:30 so I'll update this later tonight.

I bought the 11-40T CSMX3 cassette that has the 40T sprocket and all carriers made from 7075 aluminum, and the rest of the cogs are steel. It weighed 383g on my scale and is exactly the weight claimed by SunRace. Installation was easy with no issues. The red ano works perfect with my bike, and it is in fact red, not pinkish like I thought it might be from some of the other pics.

My setup is a 1x10 29er, with XT 785 (double) cranks, a brand new 104bcd WolfTooth 30T Chainring, brand new KMC SL 10-speed chain, X9 2.1 medium cage RD and X9 shifter. I wanted everything new from the start (minus the RD & shifter), and I will swap in a new chain about every 400-500 miles.

As for adjustments needed coming from my 30T/11-36T/med cage RD setup, I needed to turn the B screw in 6 full turns and loosen the low limit screw (more inboard throw) 3/4 of a turn. High limit and indexing needed no change, at least not yet.

I also had to add 2 full links to my chain, and there is really only 1 length that works. Any longer and the RD can't take up all the slack in the 11T and any shorter the cage would be fully stretched with zero throw left, which of course would be a bad day quickly on my full suspension bike. I used my previous chain and added lengths and quick links to find the correct length before sizing my new chain.......... EZ PZ.

In the stand: Once the above settings were done, shifting up and down the cassette is no different than with my SRAM 1070 11-36T cassette. No issues whatsoever, anywhere in the cassette and in any direction.

On the street: Same as above. I would not be able to tell any difference between the two bikes if I rode them back-to-back...... AWESOME! I was worried that adding 6 turns of B screw would compromise the shifting down smaller on the cassette, but my X9 medium RD is up to the task.

Of course the real test will come in about 3hrs with my first ride, so I will remain cautiously optimistic. For the record, I am very picky about my bikes and hate when things aren't perfect....... Squeaky/howling brakes? Yea right. Clunky shifting? Hell no. So if this cassette passes my tests - and so far it easily has - then it should make most everyone else happy too.

View attachment 1018571
View attachment 1018572
View attachment 1018573
View attachment 1018574
View attachment 1018575


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the real world testing, please keep it coming.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

That's a sharp looking setup, D Bone. I've found that an 11-40 with Sram 10 speed bits shifts wonderfully. Better, in fact, than Shimano XT 10speed with all the add ons.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

^ Thanks dinger! 

Soooo, at the risk of sounding like a fanboy, wow! I just got back from my normal 11 mile, 1,500ft elevation loop, and I am beyond impressed. I only used the 40T on 3 different sections for probably 7-10 total minutes of my 1:20 min ride.

I have been on my 30T/11-36T 1x10 for over 16 months and have never had to push my bike due to lack of a 1st gear - but it's been close, many a time. I have become a stronger rider because of it, both leg wise and mentally too.

That being said, the 40T is awesome when needed and while not a huge difference, or "bail out" gear when compared to the 36, it is very noticeable and it made me feel stronger at the top of the climbs, with more in the tank.

Performance on the trail: Once I was 2 miles into the ride, the cassette totally disappeared from my mind....... I mean that in a good way. There was no difference at all in shifts up or down, loaded or no load. There were no skips of any kind, or any other weird glitches.... Butta baby.

As for the gearing, retaining the 36T is mandatory for me as it is my go to gear for most of my steep climbing, and other cassettes like Praxis lose that gear and turn it into a 34T. I also like the gearing in the middle of the cassette better than my 11-36 in regards to rolling singletrack where I'm in 4th-8th gear:

40-36-32-28-24-21-18-15-13-11 (SunRace)
36-32-28-25-22-19-17-15-13-11 (SRAM 1070)

Hopefully I don't sound like too much of a school girl in love, but it's that good, and when coupled with the unbelievable price tag it's a no brainer. I'm a fan of value, and this is awesome value. I'll be buying a second cassette before SunRace realizes what they have, and raises the price tag.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

There is one caveat, and that is if I back pedal while in the 40T the chain will fall onto the 36T cog. This is a known issue with any cassette/extended cog 40T or larger, and one that I'm OK with as it should never affect me while on the trail, and once I get used to it while doing maintenance on the stand, that too will not be an issue.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aight was able to squeeze a trail ride in yesterday. Hell ya this is awesome, 40t like was said, isn't a big jump but looks to be that last bit of more gear I needed. Really loved the spacing too all through the cassette.

As for shifting, I didn't notice it really being very off from what I had. Was off, but I was having enough fun I basically did t care enough to notice.

As for Shimano shifting, on a 42t I could see the rad cage or goat link not quite being enough, but goat link now on with my 40t....

Oh ya baby!!! That's what Im talking about. Had to adjust my limit screw just a hair to get a clean drop onto 11t, adjusted my b-limit a little so it was perfect and around the neighborhood and my yard, shifts great.










Now just to space my chaineing over a mm or 2 so itll stop dropping off the 40 when back pedaling. That's more an ocd thing. Didn't backpedal when on 40t while riding (yet) so didn't have any issue.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> I just ordered a goatlink a bit ago, should clean up the shifting a bit. Only option short of replacing the RD.


The other (and IMO best) option is the OneUp Radr cage. Fundamentally changes the position of the jockey wheel on any Shimano 10 sp der to work better with a wide range cassette. B screw goes back to normal position, shifting in other gears is no longer sacrificed. IMO the only reason to get a Goat Link over the Radr cage is that it's slightly cheaper, and it's definitely easier to install (though OneUp has a good install video).


----------



## Rock Garden (Aug 3, 2011)

These early reviews are encouraging! I've got to put a new drive train on this winter and I want to go with a slightly lower gearing while upping my ring from 28t to 30t. I think I've settled on the 11-40 with a 30t to give me just slightly lower gearing and I don't care as much about the top end but I could use it (very rarely) on a couple of road sections.

I'm sick of staring at the gear-inch calculators!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

jimw said:


> The other (and IMO best) option is the OneUp Radr cage. Fundamentally changes the position of the jockey wheel on any Shimano 10 sp der to work better with a wide range cassette. B screw goes back to normal position, shifting in other gears is no longer sacrificed. IMO the only reason to get a Goat Link over the Radr cage is that it's slightly cheaper, and it's definitely easier to install (though OneUp has a good install video).


Problem is, I would have to replace my derailleur to do that, it only works with Shimano GS derailleurs. no reason to go through all that thankfully. Goatlink it doesn't matter, in my case I have a short cage ZEE, so goatlink was only option.


----------



## ImaSweater (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like Bikeman is out of stock on the 10 spd 42. Anybody know where to score one of these?


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> Problem is, I would have to replace my derailleur to do that, it only works with Shimano GS derailleurs. no reason to go through all that thankfully. Goatlink it doesn't matter, in my case I have a short cage ZEE, so goatlink was only option.


The RADr cage is actually specifically made for the Saint and Zee, it includes both sides of the cage. Although before I spent $55 bucks on one I would sell my old derailleur and get a GS M8000 XT which will work better than any 10 speed Shimano or Sram derailleur at handling this cassette with zero modifications or tuning issues.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

ImaSweater said:


> Looks like Bikeman is out of stock on the 10 spd 42. Anybody know where to score one of these?


Yeah they're in and out of stock. I don't know why no one else has them yet.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

A BTI rep told my LBS owner that "they only ordered 25, and he doesn't know when/if they'll order any more". My LBS was pissed as he placed 5 on "email notification"/"order when in stock" for his own inventory. 

Sounds like BTI needs some new purchasing agents.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

D Bone said:


> A BTI rep told my LBS owner that "they only ordered 25, and he doesn't know when/if they'll order any more". My LBS was pissed as he placed 5 on "email notification"/"order when in stock" for his own inventory.
> 
> Sounds like BTI needs some new purchasing agents.


No doubt. Jeez I can't find these anywhere. I thought for sure they'd be all over the place by now. My guess is that the next batch comes at a much higher price.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

They are on eBay. Are in England and you'd have to spend $113 to get it. :cornut:


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

nbwallace said:


> No doubt. Jeez I can't find these anywhere. I thought for sure they'd be all over the place by now. My guess is that the next batch comes at a much higher price.


Sorry, between me and my pals we snapped up 5 or 6 of them, they really are a hell of a deal at $60. I hope the supply smooths out, it would be a shame if somebody finally got it right but couldn't meet the demand. And it would also suck if they jack up the price to take advantage of that shortage. I would have gladly paid more, but clearly they can make their money at $60 or they would have cost more to start with.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

If I was going to spend 100+ id just buy a praxxis cassette. Thankfully I got one, should have ordered 2 though now lol. Getting a fat bike in a couple weeks would be perfect there too.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

tigris99 said:


> If I was going to spend 100+ id just buy a praxxis cassette. Thankfully I got one, should have ordered 2 though now lol. Getting a fat bike in a couple weeks would be perfect there too.


I asked the Praxis rep if they were going to make a 42T. He looked at me like I was nuts. Then he went onto explain that they are about performance without having to modify your derailleur (meaning Shimano). I guess he never heard of SRAM.

I think they are losing sales by not making a 42T. They are going to lose more sales that Sunrace has their 11-40 cassettes.

People just need to be patient. It was the same when the 42T cogs first came out. It just takes some time for the supply to get out.


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

RS VR6 said:


> I asked the Praxis rep if they were going to make a 42T. He looked at me like I was nuts. Then he went onto explain that they are about performance without having to modify your derailleur (meaning Shimano). I guess he never heard of SRAM.
> 
> I think they are losing sales by not making a 42T. They are going to lose more sales that Sunrace has their 11-40 cassettes.
> 
> People just need to be patient. It was the same when the 42T cogs first came out. It just takes some time for the supply to get out.


I know of several sales they lost, I would have bought probably 3 myself by now. Yeah, they don't even want to hear about the 42t option. They really don't want to talk about it even though there are multiple ways to easily run a 42t cog and have it work very well.

Now that the SunRace cassettes are out, well there is no way the Praxis cassette is over twice as good, especially with no 42t option. They will definitely lose more sales.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

I tried the Praxis cassette. The alloy rings lasted 6 rides before they got all skippy. I used a brand new chain (KMC Gold). It worked wonderfully at first (32/26 front) but deteriorated quickly. I'm definitely down for the SunRace cassettes - I think they've got it right.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Its just me but I just don't see a point in the extra 2 teeth of a 42t. Running the gear inches didn't show me enough difference to mess with it. 

Glad sunrace went mostly steel cogs since praxxis cassettes, as I figured, were going to wear quickly (though 6 rides sounds like a set up issue to me, im still on my same NW ring from last year and no issues yet)


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

The 42 feels better to me when I'm tired. Its my bailout gear and I want the lowest gear possible when I really need it.

SRAM used the 42T on their XX1. Who used the 40T first?


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah, I won't use anything smaller than 42t because my bike shifts it perfectly and I want all the range I can get since that is the primary limitation of a 1x drivetrain.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

VonFalkenhausen said:


> The RADr cage is actually specifically made for the Saint and Zee, it includes both sides of the cage. Although before I spent $55 bucks on one I would sell my old derailleur and get a GS M8000 XT which will work better than any 10 speed Shimano or Sram derailleur at handling this cassette with zero modifications or tuning issues.


how does the 11 speed RD work on a 10 speed?


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

I was just going to ask that same question. I think I saw some threads in passing saying that the 11sp derailleur works fine with an otherwise 10sp drivetrain, which is pretty cool.

In my case my trail bike also does duty as a DH bike, so I wanted a Saint derailleur on there, but also a wide range cassette for when I do trail rides on the same bike, so hence the Radr cage. Which yeah, as mentioned before is specifically designed for Saint/Zee (but can be used with *any* Shimano RD), no need to buy a new derailleur, not sure how that idea got floated.

Also agree that the Praxis argument for not supporting 42t is completely bogus. Even with a 40t, a stock Shimano 10sp der is going to need modification to really shift properly. Sure you can make it "work" with just b-screw adjustment, but it won't shift well. Put a Radr on there and it will shift great... and will also shift great with a 42. And it's a moot issue for SRAM. Therefore, Praxis argument = bogus.

And yes a 42t is a big enough difference in a bailout gear from a 40t to be worth it and noticeable.

Oh one other thing, recently there were some comments about dropping the chain when backpedaling on the 40/42t. I've been on a OneUp 42t for most of the year and have never experienced this. Just tried it again today to be sure. If you're dropping, I would think it would be a chainline issue. Not that backpedaling in the 42t is an important thing to be able to do... but it shouldn't drop the chain.

When my current drivetrain wears out I'll probably take a long hard look at these SunRace cassettes.


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

Cyclinglymie said:


> how does the 11 speed RD work on a 10 speed?


Perfectly. The spacing is dead nuts on. You could actually think of it as the 10sp RDs are regular and the 11sp RDs are wide range, the gear count really doesn't matter, except nobody makes a non wide range 11 speed cassette. So if you are running a 40t or bigger, 10sp or 11sp, you want the 11 sp RD. Basically all they did with the 11sp RDs was optimize them for bigger cassette spreads without changing the cable pull ratio by bringing back an old feature, the offset upper jockey pulley. In much the same way a Rad cage changes the derailleur, except better since it is designed from the ground up that way so you avoid some possible problems the Rad cage can create.


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

Should work fine, since the indexing is done at the shifter. The 11sp RDs will accommodate the larger 40 and 42 cassettes better.



Cyclinglymie said:


> how does the 11 speed RD work on a 10 speed?


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

thanks guys! 

Looking at picking up a used new to me 29er. (Giant Talon) huge upgrade on frame for me. Time for the Bikesdirect gravity to go! Well I'm 31 plus something lbs maybe 32 and I am usually running middle 32t of a triple 9speed 11-32 with my 22t chain ring being my bailout. Life seriously sucks being 5'8" with 175 crank arms and crap engagement, heavy bike. If I know one thing I don't want to be dropping a cog on backpedaling! ever especially if I am on bail out gear.

So the new to me 29er is a double, maybe I'll like the double maybe I won't. Yet because I already usually run a 32 front as my usual chainring on heavy ass pig frame. going to 1x10 makes sense to me. Plus its an excuse to go with 170's. (I've ridden my 170 ss road bike enough now I'm even hating the 172.5's on the geared road bike, shrugs)

between the deal on frame and wheels, I can put on a 100mm Manitou Marvel, pick up new crank, RD, and this SunRace. Being at minimal invested on a tight budget for a huge upgrade. 

So more than just picking up a cassette, I am looking to build a 1x10. 

So SunRace 11-42
Shimano XT RD-M8000
Not sure what I want for crank yet.... heck might as well pick up a shifter too. Yet I am also trying to keep cost down.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

If you're going to pick up a new shifter...why not just go full 11 speed? XT shifter, derailleur, chain, and cassette. It's not going to cost much more and you'll be future proof for a while.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

wheel compatibility?

I really don't need bail out gears here either. I could probably get by with 1x10 XT 11-36. Light fast hardtail XC bike. yet If I can spend just a little extra and make the 11-42 work flawlessly. then It is worth the little extra. 

Shimano XT RD-M8000 RD $20 more than XT RD-M786 RD

SunRace 11-42 $5 more than Shimano M771 XT

give or take depends on who you buy from


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Huh? Shimano 11-speed is compatible with all hubs. It's only SRAM 1x11 that requires an XD hub shell.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

hence the " ? "

again thank you.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure if id call what your doing "keeping the cost down"lol. $100 for the rd, $60 cassette, $50 for a shifter. If you buy it all online and assuming you can go 1x10. It isn't for everyone.

But if you going to spend the money replacing the drive train, he's right, might as well go 11s and be done with it. Shifter is $10 more, cassette is $50 more give or take. So extra $60 and your 11 speed.

Your also forgetting the chain ring in you price, 1x10/11 chain ring (NW ring, gonna do it, do it right ) is another $50-60.

Still if your building fresh and new, wanting 1x10, just go 11 speed, and DONT use a 2x crank. Use a 1x or 3x crank. Nasty chainline that way. And you said you didn't want backpedal issues lol.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

there is cost in everything, and cost adds up. 
Hence the reason you all are buying a sunRace instead of converting your cassettes. less money spent. 



So between cheap, riding what you have. 

Or all out 11 speed 1x11 conversion.

there is middle ground. 

Like spending $60 just for a granny gear. (SunRace) and then adding bits like goat links to make it work with a current RD. Middle ground like riding Marlins's etc... or is that Marlin lower than middle? You get the Idea though. 

Thanks for your help and review of the SunRace. 

I'll either ride the double, 
do my original idea of a 11-36 1x10 conversion
or throw in a SunRace widespread cassette
Or damn the penny pinching and just buy 11 speed.


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

Cyclinglymie said:


> there is cost in everything, and cost adds up.
> Hence the reason you all are buying a sunRace instead of converting your cassettes. less money spent.
> 
> So between cheap, riding what you have.
> ...


It isn't all about cost, the very reasonable price of the SunRace is just a bonus. For some people, it is the best option because it is the only integrated, single source cassette that is available in 11-42t at a reasonable weight and price. It is the closest we are likely to get to Sram or Shimano stepping up and making what we have been wanting for 2 years now.

IRD makes a very heavy and expensive option, and Praxis refuses to make a 42t option. Expander cogs work but are expensive, heavy, and complicated. And some people don't want 11 speeds because of the larger chainline compromise for zero benefit if you don't care about tighter gear gaps.

For me the best value/performance drivetrain right now is 11 sp XT derailleur with 10sp XT shifter, you can get a 10sp XT shifter as cheap as $40, and the cassette is now also lighter and cheaper than the XT 11sp with the SunRace. Basically the same setup as all XT M8000 but lighter and cheaper with less critical chainline and the same gear range.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

VonFalkenhausen said:


> For me the best value/performance drivetrain right now is 11 sp XT derailleur with 10sp XT shifter, you can get a 10sp XT shifter as cheap as $40, and the cassette is now also lighter and cheaper than the XT 11sp with the SunRace. Basically the same setup as all XT M8000 but lighter and cheaper with less critical chainline and the same gear range.


Could you expand a little more on this. Is the advantage that the 11 spd cage is designed to work on a bigger cog? Sounds like the 10/11 speed shifters have same pull and the 11 spd derailleur goes where it's told. I ran a 9spd setup with an XT 10spd clutch der via SRAM shifter for a good while so I am not against mix-matching components if they function as designed.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

^ I am all ears

Because, My original plan was these are all for a 1x either Raceface turbine Or XT M8000 cranks. AbsoluteBlack Oval 32. 

option 1
M771 XT 11-36 (10) $55 
XT M786 RD $69
XT M780 $39 

$163 (would also be the lightest set up, I think)


But If SunRace can give me wide range for $5 more. and then the XT RD-M8000 is $20 more. It seems worth the extra cost at the lost of Dyna-Sys. big deal, not a big deal ? shrugs. 

option 2
Sunrace 11-42 (10) $60
XT M8000 RD $89
XT M780 $39

$188

then I get a lol and told to do (11) 

option 3
XT CS-M8000 11-42 $100
XT M8000 RD $89
XT SL-M8000 $60

$249


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

JMac47 said:


> Could you expand a little more on this. Is the advantage that the 11 spd cage is designed to work on a bigger cog? Sounds like the 10/11 speed shifters have same pull and the 11 spd derailleur goes where it's told. I ran a 9spd setup with an XT 10spd clutch der via SRAM shifter for a good while so I am not against mix-matching components if they function as designed.


Yes, it is as simple as that. The 10 speed RDs were designed around a 36t cog and while they are are somewhat tolerant of larger cogs they lose crispness with a 40t and flat out struggle to hit a 42t. The Rad cage is a pretty decent but not perfect fix if you have a nice derailleur you want to hang on to.

The 11 speed RDs were designed for up to a 42t and seem to be tolerant of larger. They are directly interchangeable, shifter wise, with 10sp. The size of your big cog is all that matters. I believe some people are even going the other way and using their 10sp RD as part of a budget 11sp upgrade, although this would be the most likely scenario to cause problems. I have yet to hear of any difficulties running an 11sp RD in a 10 speed 1x drivetrain with an 11-42t cassette, I have been riding one myself for many months now and I have set up several other bikes this way.


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

Cyclinglymie said:


> option 1
> M771 XT 11-36 (10) $55
> XT M786 RD $69
> XT M780 $39
> ...


The SunRace 11-42t is 53g heavier than an 11-36t XT cassette, and 15g or so grams lighter than going with a good expander cog setup on an XT.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aight got a trail ride in with the goat link installed (had to work overtime during the week).

Beautiful, shifts just like before. Really happy with this set up. And being I was riding with kids (take a kid mtbing day) I was all the way up and down the cassette several times. Never a funky shift, clunkiness or anything. Hope they get this supply issue figured out soon


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

VonFalkenhausen said:


> Yes, it is as simple as that. The 10 speed RDs were designed around a 36t cog and while they are are somewhat tolerant of larger cogs they lose crispness with a 40t and flat out struggle to hit a 42t. The Rad cage is a pretty decent but not perfect fix if you have a nice derailleur you want to hang on to.
> 
> The 11 speed RDs were designed for up to a 42t and seem to be tolerant of larger. They are directly interchangeable, shifter wise, with 10sp. The size of your big cog is all that matters. I believe some people are even going the other way and using their 10sp RD as part of a budget 11sp upgrade, although this would be the most likely scenario to cause problems. I have yet to hear of any difficulties running an 11sp RD in a 10 speed 1x drivetrain with an 11-42t cassette, I have been riding one myself for many months now and I have set up several other bikes this way.


That's just awesome I will do this too! I reverted back to 11-36 because I didn't like shifting on the bottom of the cassette (and the jumps even with the 16T) with the OU 40T but the SR cassette and the 11sp XT RD sounds really promising. I don't want to give up 10 speed because I love the Saint shifter.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

VonFalkenhausen said:


> Yes, it is as simple as that. The 10 speed RDs were designed around a 36t cog and while they are are somewhat tolerant of larger cogs they lose crispness with a 40t and flat out struggle to hit a 42t. The Rad cage is a pretty decent but not perfect fix if you have a nice derailleur you want to hang on to.
> 
> The 11 speed RDs were designed for up to a 42t and seem to be tolerant of larger. They are directly interchangeable, shifter wise, with 10sp. The size of your big cog is all that matters. I believe some people are even going the other way and using their 10sp RD as part of a budget 11sp upgrade, although this would be the most likely scenario to cause problems. I have yet to hear of any difficulties running an 11sp RD in a 10 speed 1x drivetrain with an 11-42t cassette, I have been riding one myself for many months now and I have set up several other bikes this way.


Cool info, thanks. So I take it you still run a 10 spd chain?

Now I have to figure out if a Praxis is twice as good as one of these cassettes or vice versa these are only half as good or not.


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

JMac47 said:


> Cool info, thanks. So I take it you still run a 10 spd chain?
> 
> Now I have to figure out if a Praxis is twice as good as one of these cassettes or vice versa these are only half as good or not.


Yep, just a regular XT 10 speed chain.

After getting my hands on a SunRace 11-42t, I don't think the Praxis is worth over double the cost for saving 65g with probably shorter life. The SunRace looks really nice, especially for the cost. And of course there is no 42t option from Praxis which is a deal-killer for me. Although I am currently not running either, so I can't directly comment on the performance. The SunRace I have is going on a friend's bike, I am using a Wolftooth 42t and about to try out a Garbaruk 3 cog expander.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

VonFalkenhausen said:


> The SunRace 11-42t is 53g heavier than an 11-36t XT cassette, and 15g or so grams lighter than going with a good expander cog setup on an XT.


yea the weight thing was rather a pointless point.

Other than less gaps in gearing is there any real advantage to going 11 speed? over the 10 speed sunRace cassette?

I am just looking for the best bang for my dollar, with the least amount of hassles. That is also why I am here. If I am buying the Sunrace & a RD I might as well buy the RD that works! and for $40 the XT shifter is a no brainer. yet the Saint shifter is tempting.

Oh and the RD info is priceless, thank you!


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

Cyclinglymie said:


> Other than less gaps in gearing is there any real advantage to going 11 speed? over the 10 speed sunRace cassette?


Honestly, compared to a properly sorted 1x10, I see nothing but disadvantages to going 11 speed. It is heavier, more expensive, more finicky to set up, and probably noisier. Essentially all they did to achieve 11 speeds is hang a 42t on the back of a 10 speed cassette, which makes it both wider and heavier. This also makes the chainline more strained than it already was with 10 speed. I don't care about the very minor difference in gear to gear spread since you gain nothing in overall range. I like 10 speed just fine, I will be sticking with it for a long time.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Actually a bit off there. 11s is still condensed vs a 10speed. No way simple adding another cog to a 10s cassette wouldn't have a world of problems on current frame/rear hub spacing. The shifter is what makes the difference. There is 11 notches for gear select points in the same space as 10 was.



Chainline is only strained not because of the speeds, but the big cogs. Matter of geometry there. The problem lies in that companies are barely starting to learn that their ignorance in design is the problem. Setting chainring(s) so the set is centered on the center of the cassette. To properly correct the problem, chain rings need to be moved in more. The lateral loads on a chain should be the same (same flex per link) whether in the big cog or small cog on a 1x set up. Basically so that the angle in which the chain leaves the chainring is identical on either big or small cog. 2 and 3x cranks built using the 1x proper ring position as true center. Not this rings centered on cassette garbage.


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> Actually a bit off there. 11s is still condensed vs a 10speed. No way simple adding another cog to a 10s cassette wouldn't have a world of problems on current frame/rear hub spacing. The shifter is what makes the difference. There is 11 notches for gear select points in the same space as 10 was.
> 
> Chainline is only strained not because of the speeds, but the big cogs. Matter of geometry there. The problem lies in that companies are barely starting to learn that their ignorance in design is the problem. Setting chainring(s) so the set is centered on the center of the cassette. To properly correct the problem, chain rings need to be moved in more. The lateral loads on a chain should be the same (same flex per link) whether in the big cog or small cog on a 1x set up. Basically so that the angle in which the chain leaves the chainring is identical on either big or small cog. 2 and 3x cranks built using the 1x proper ring position as true center. Not this rings centered on cassette garbage.


Nope, what I said is correct. They did not squeeze 11 speeds into the space of 10. The cog pitch may be very slightly tighter, and the chains are very slightly different, but go ahead and compare a couple of cassettes. They were able to put another cog on the back because the spokes angle away and create the room for a large cog. This is why you will hear complaints about 11 speed chainline issues where 10 speed worked fine. Not everybody has this problem, but it is a bigger compromise by design. Road 11 speed has a significant difference in cog pitch from 10 speed because they had to fit the 11 cogs into the same space, unlike mountain where the wheel geometry provided the space.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Yup. Frankly I think a wide ratio 10-speed would be a better solution. Better chain line and do we really need all of these closely spaced ratios for mountian biking?


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Just ordered some Sunrace cassettes for testing, i am very excited to see what they look like. Apparently there are 2 versions out there, MS3 and MX3, they both come in 11-40 or 11-42. I only found the 11-42 MS3 and 11-40 MX3 in stock in my area so that made my choice easier. Price was the same as a stand alone 42t cog. Pics, weights, test report to follow.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Hi everyone. Can I get away with a mid cage Sram X7 rear derailleur with a 11-42 Sunrace cassette and longer b-tension screw? Or do I need a long cage Sram rear derailleur with longer b-tension screw?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Mid cage x7 works fine. No need for a longer screw, just turn it in a bit.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

syl3 said:


> Just ordered some Sunrace cassettes for testing, i am very excited to see what they look like. Apparently there are 2 versions out there, MS3 and MX3, they both come in 11-40 or 11-42. I only found the 11-42 MS3 and 11-40 MX3 in stock in my area so that made my choice easier. Price was the same as a stand alone 42t cog. Pics, weights, test report to follow.


Cassettes are in, i can't tell what the difference is between MS3 and MX3, i was expecting a big difference like slx vs xt level because ms3 was a bit cheaper. They are exactly the same spider/cluster configuration except the MX3 came with a red spider and lockring and the ms3 had the alloy bits in black.

Weights are about 385g for MX3 11-40 and 450g for MS3 11-42.

Ride report to follow


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

Very nice, syl3. That's your 1000s post btw. Congrats.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

syl3 said:


> Cassettes are in, i can't tell what the difference is between MS3 and MX3, i was expecting a big difference like slx vs xt level because ms3 was a bit cheaper. They are exactly the same spider/cluster configuration except the MX3 came with a red spider and lockring and the ms3 had the alloy bits in black.
> 
> Weights are about 385g for MX3 11-40 and 450g for MS3 11-42.
> 
> Ride report to follow


The MX3's largest sprocket is made from 7075 aluminum, while the same cog on the MS3 is made from steel, like the other 9 cogs on the cassette.

http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...assette-wide-range-962391-3.html#post12045826


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

D Bone said:


> The MX3's largest sprocket is made from 7075 aluminum, while the same cog on the MS3 is made from steel, like the other 9 cogs on the cassette.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...assette-wide-range-962391-3.html#post12045826


??Why is the MS lighter then??


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Read above, where do you get lighter???? Its 65g HEAVIER.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Read above, where do you get lighter???? Its 65g HEAVIER.


Dislexia it seems....


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I just installed the MS3 (42T - measured 454gr) on my friend's Specialized Enduro. I had to put longer adjustment screw in the X0 rear derailleur and it works good. I could try it around the house only because the rain just started but there were no issues with shifting. Hopefully I can try it properly tomorow but so far so good, it looks and feels promising.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone have these in stock, anywhere?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

the 10-speed, I'd like to know too.

There are 11-speed versions at bikeman for $63. Almost worth it to get the $40 shifter and $25 chain. Think SRAM x9 10-speed derailure would work with 11-speed shifters, or new derailure too?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

nbwallace said:


> Anyone have these in stock, anywhere?


They are available, but you're going to pay more than double of what Bikeman is selling them for. Mostly on eBay from the UK, Spain, and Italy.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

watts888 said:


> the 10-speed, I'd like to know too.
> 
> There are 11-speed versions at bikeman for $63. Almost worth it to get the $40 shifter and $25 chain. Think SRAM x9 10-speed derailure would work with 11-speed shifters, or new derailure too?


I believe new derailleur too since the pull rates are different, but some people swear up and down that they've somehow gotten it to work, though I cant figure out how it would be possible.

That being said, the gx stuff is great at a low price point. But the real benefit is the 10t cog on the sram 11 speed stuff. Without that 10t cog, the narrower spacing isn't enough to warrant the expense, IMO.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Not sure about 10sp SRAM RD with a 11sp shifter, but a 10sp SRAM shifter should work with a Force 1 or Rival 1 11sp rear derailleur. The "road" derailleurs use the same Exact Actuation as the 10sp mountain derailleurs.

_11 (Exact Actuation™) - 10sp compatible_

https://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/sram-force-1-rear-derailleur#specs


----------



## rideonjon (May 27, 2009)

VonFalkenhausen said:


> Nope, what I said is correct. They did not squeeze 11 speeds into the space of 10. The cog pitch may be very slightly tighter, and the chains are very slightly different, but go ahead and compare a couple of cassettes. They were able to put another cog on the back because the spokes angle away and create the room for a large cog. This is why you will hear complaints about 11 speed chainline issues where 10 speed worked fine. Not everybody has this problem, but it is a bigger compromise by design. Road 11 speed has a significant difference in cog pitch from 10 speed because they had to fit the 11 cogs into the same space, unlike mountain where the wheel geometry provided the space.


If what you said is true you could use a 10spd shifter on an 11spd cog and only get 10 of the cogs but you can't because the spacing between the cogs on an 11spd is narrower.You sir are incorrect.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

The cog spacing between 10 (3.95) and 11sp (3.90) look to be pretty close.

Art's Cyclery Blog » Science Behind the Magic | Drivetrain Compatibility


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

rideonjon said:


> If what you said is true you could use a 10spd shifter on an 11spd cog and only get 10 of the cogs but you can't because the spacing between the cogs on an 11spd is narrower.You sir are incorrect.


I wouldn't say it's full blown incorrect. There is truth, but it's a mixture of both offsetting the cogs closer to the spokes and the narrow cog distance. I'd make a good bet that you can use a 10-speed shifter with 11-speed cassette, but you're only going to get reliable shifting in about 7 or 8 gears. The rest will be right at the limit where you get some funky chain grab. In a pinch, it'll work, but for long term, 11 speed shifter with 11-speed cassette.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

All this means that you could use a 10 speed sram shifter and 10 speed sram derailleur on the first 10 cogs of an 11 speed cassette. But since the sram 11 speed stuff has a different pull rate, mixing 11 speed shifters with 10 speed derailleurs will result in improper indexing. It appears the 11 speed pull rate is 12% higher than the 10 speed stuff, so the first index will be 12% off, the second index will be 24% off, then 36% and 48% off. At this point, you're indexing exactly between gears.

Maybe the shimano stuff is close enough to work, but I doubt sram would. All of this assuming that Art's numbers are correct.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

read up on other posts, and it sounds like some people used an 11-tooth cassette with a 10 speed drivetrain. Used an 11-speed chain, removed a lower 13T cog and added in a small spacer to the back. I think the cog and spacer were more about getting the 11-cassette to fit on the freehub though. tempted to be a guinea pig, but I like my 10-speed.


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

nbwallace said:


> Anyone have these in stock, anywhere?


I have added my email to both Bikeman.com and Universalcycles.com for notification as to when they come back in stock. Could not find in stock anywhere for the 10spd cassette.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

X01 on 10 speed cassette.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> X01 on 10 speed cassette.


Right but the shifter and derailleur are both 11 speed, and the limiter is set to limit to only the first 10 positions. Running an 11 speed shifter with a 10 speed derailleur is a completely different story.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

GuitsBoy said:


> Right but the shifter and derailleur are both 11 speed, and the limiter is set to limit to only the first 10 positions. Running an 11 speed shifter with a 10 speed derailleur is a completely different story.


I can see that not working with SRAM...but Shimano...the pull ratio is the same. Are there not guys running Shimano 11sp shifters with 10sp derailleurs with 11sp cassettes?

All it really says is that the cog pitch between the 10 and 11sp cassettes are close enough that they can work with each other.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> I can see that not working with SRAM...but Shimano...the pull ratio is the same. Are there not guys running Shimano 11sp shifters with 10sp derailleurs with 11sp cassettes?


I haven't followed what people are doing with shimano, but if the pull rate is the same, and the cog pitch is close enough, it probably does work, at least for 10 of the 11 cogs. No idea if the derailleur has enough swing for that 11th cog, and it may be application specific.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> Right but the shifter and derailleur are both 11 speed, and the limiter is set to limit to only the first 10 positions. Running an 11 speed shifter with a 10 speed derailleur is a completely different story.


If you mix up shifter/derailure. However, a 10-speed cassette works with a 11-speed drivetrain, therefore, a 11-speed cassette should work with a 10-speed drivetrain. Cog spacing is close enough. Now have to see if a 10-speed chain will work with an 11-speed cassette, or buy a new chain and see if a 11-speed chain will work with the 10-speed derailure jockey wheels and chainring.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

watts888 said:


> If you mix up shifter/derailure. However, a 10-speed cassette works with a 11-speed drivetrain, therefore, a 11-speed cassette should work with a 10-speed drivetrain. Cog spacing is close enough. Now have to see if a 10-speed chain will work with an 11-speed cassette, or buy a new chain and see if a 11-speed chain will work with the 10-speed derailure jockey wheels and chainring.


But wasnt mixing and matching the shifter and derailleur what you originally wanted to know? I thought that was how we got on this topic.



watts888 said:


> the 10-speed, I'd like to know too.
> 
> There are 11-speed versions at bikeman for $63. Almost worth it to get the $40 shifter and $25 chain. Think SRAM x9 10-speed derailure would work with 11-speed shifters, or new derailure too?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

GuitsBoy said:


> I haven't followed what people are doing with shimano, but if the pull rate is the same, and the cog pitch is close enough, it probably does work, at least for 10 of the 11 cogs. No idea if the derailleur has enough swing for that 11th cog, and it may be application specific.


The pull ratio for dirt is different between 10 and 11sp...but on the road side...its the same. The Rival and Force 1 (not to be confused with the 22 road) 11sp rear derailleurs both use Exact Actuation vs the X on the MTB side.

If I can find a good deal on a Rival 1 RD...it's something I want to try out.

Left is Rival/Force 1, right is XX1


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm surprised roadie derailleures have the parallelogram angle, jockey wheel offset, and B limit enough to clear a 42T cog, but Ive never ever even touched a road mech, so I honestly have no idea. I would have figured they'd want to keep the jockey wheel close to the cassette, which obviously does not get as big as dirt on the low end.

But youve got me thinking, i wonder if you could wrap the cable in something to make it ride 12% above the groove where it makes the turn before the anchor, giving it more leverage but less throw per click. Maybe you might get lucky.

EDIT: Actually, it only needs the cable to be about 3.9% further away from the pivot point to take up the extra pull rate.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

For the most part the SRAM stuff has always been compatible between road and dirt. That stopped when XX1 came out. Before WiFLi came out for road, you used to see pro tour riders use XX derailleurs and cassettes on the super steep mountain stages.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> For the most part the SRAM stuff has always been compatible between road and dirt. That stopped when the XX1 came out. Before the WiFLi came out for road, you used to see pro tour riders use XX derailleurs and cassettes on the super steep mountain stages.


But derailleurs and cassettes in conjunction would make sense. A 36t cassette and a road derailleur seems less logical. It may well work assuming the derailleur has the capacity. A quick look on the sram website says the 10 speed rival has a 32t capacity. Maybe it's because it lacks an offset jockey wheel.

Anyway, I hope nobody takes my comments as an argument. I'm just enjoying spitballing some mechanical hypothesis.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

GuitsBoy said:


> But derailleurs and cassettes in conjunction would make sense. A 36t cassette and a road derailleur seems less logical. It may well work assuming the derailleur has the capacity. A quick look on the sram website says the 10 speed rival has a 32t capacity. Maybe it's because it lacks an offset jockey wheel.
> 
> Anyway, I hope nobody takes my comments as an argument. I'm just enjoying spitballing some mechanical hypothesis.


The road WiFli has the max at 32T, but the road 1x derailleurs are essentially the mountain 1x derailleurs...but with different cable entry. The "long" cage Rival 1 can take up to a 42T. 

_10 or 11-speed 1x road systems_

_Medium 11-26 through 11-36, and Long 10-42_

https://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/sram-rival-1-rear-derailleur

My girlfriend's road bike is running the WiFLi with a 32T cassette.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> But wasnt mixing and matching the shifter and derailleur what you originally wanted to know? I thought that was how we got on this topic.


Originally, yes, but someone posted the link that broke out cog offsets that said it won't work and then a video with something that did work. Changed targets. Mostly discussing ideas on what might, and what definately does not work.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone wanna discus the SunRace cassette?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

D Bone said:


> Anyone wanna discus the SunRace cassette?


What's there to discuss until someone starts selling them again.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

They are for sale. The sunrace 11-speed wide range cassette is available for $63 off bikeman, and it may be compatible with a 10-speed drivetrain. That's what this discussion has been about, because the 10-speed cassette is sold out with no idea when they'll get more.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

It was meant mostly as a joke, hence the smilie face.

And yes, the 11 speed is still in stock, but using it on a 10 speed drivetrain negates the wide range. Why go through the hassle for 13-42, when you can keep your 11-36 and drop 2 teeth up front? Youll come out ahead with a wider range than only using 10/11th of the cassette. Yes, the odd person may run into issues where the BCD wont support a lower front gear, but I believe those people are few and far between.

If its a stop gap measure until you can afford the rest of the 11 speed drivetrain, thats another matter, and youll have to weigh the pros and cons for yourself.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Going from my original XT/OneUp, to X9 to the Response cassette to X0 and the Garbaruk stuff...I could have gone XX1...and beyond. For me it's more about tinkering than buying 11sp and being done. I could totally go 11sp anytime I want...but what fun is that? 

I just want to see how far I can take my 10sp setup. 

If I can get my hands on a 10sp Sunrace...I'd gladly get one...compare it to my Response and talk about it here.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I rode the MS3 42T setup today and it works perfectly with the SRAM setup. I didn't feel any significant difference compare to the 11-36 cassette. The shifting might be a little bit noisier but everything is new so it needs to break in. Other than that the quality of shifting is great.
After the success with the SRAM setup I installed the cassette on my bike to try it with XT (medium cage). I had to max the adjustement screw to clear the 42T and it worked fine. The shifts are a little bit slower on the bottom of the cassette in the higher gears compare to the 11-36 cassette but much better than the OneUp 40T + 16T setup that I had before.

I ordered the cassette from here and arrived in four days (from UK to Hungary):
SunRace MS3 Cassette MTB 10 Speed Champagne 11 - 42 T Wide Range - cranknuts.com


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

rideonjon said:


> If what you said is true you could use a 10spd shifter on an 11spd cog and only get 10 of the cogs but you can't because the spacing between the cogs on an 11spd is narrower.You sir are incorrect.


Actually what I said is exactly correct, please go and put your eyes on 10 speed and 11 speed cassettes and compare them. I never claimed that you could use a 10 speed shifter with an 11 speed cassette, and I don't know why anyone ever would, for obvious reasons. I never said the spacing was exactly the same, but it is very close, and the mounted position of the biggest cog on an 11 speed cassette is inboard of the big cog on a 10 speed. All you have to do is actually look at them instead of pretending you know what you are talking about on the internet.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

GuitsBoy said:


> Why go through the hassle for 13-42, when *you can keep your 11-36 and drop 2 teeth up front?*


well now with the availability of the Sunrace 10s being what it is.

I might as well leave my bike at 9s, and just throw oval on middle up front and call it a day. btw, I'm 11-34 and haven't been out of the middle 32 in a long time.

Sunrace 10s just gives reason to buy a new Rear Derailleur with a nice clutch. :thumbsup:


----------



## eyco (Jun 6, 2010)

the sunrace have a very good products! i had the M99 11-36 9 spd. it build like an xt cassette, and very good shifting.

here's the 11-40T or 42T for 70 euro + shipping. 
Pacco Pignone Cassette Sprocket Sunrace 10V Champagne 11 42 11 40 | eBay


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

eyco said:


> the sunrace have a very good products! i had the M99 11-36 9 spd. it build like an xt cassette, and very good shifting.
> 
> here's the 11-40T or 42T for 70 euro + shipping.
> Pacco Pignone Cassette Sprocket Sunrace 10V Champagne 11 42 11 40 | eBay


The 70€ is good but the 25€ shipping is excessive...


----------



## rideonjon (May 27, 2009)

VonFalkenhausen said:


> Essentially all they did to achieve 11 speeds is hang a 42t on the back of a 10 speed cassette, which makes it both wider and heavier. QUOTE]
> 
> Did you not say this,they didn't just "hang a 42t off the back of the cassette" they changed the spacing.You are wrong just admit it,keyboard tuff guy.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

C'mon guys thats enough, you are stuffing up a good thread with your petty p!ssing contest.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

950sm07 said:


> The 70€ is good but the 25€ shipping is excessive...


Yup.

People just need to be patient and wait for the stock to trickle in. You can get one right now...but you'll be paying double of what Bikeman sells them for.

I'm in no hurry. I'm waiting for the black ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

quick update from me: Works great with sram x9 type2 medium cage on a kmc x10 chain.

will test with shimano chain and rd just for curiosity.

did not need longer btension screw, standard one was quite enough, didn't even have to push it all the way in. but the way sram rd's are built, more b tension also forces you to use a longer chain because the cage has a bump stop preventing it from over-rotation, so as you crank the b tension you are also pushing down the lower pulley away from the chainline, widening the loop. i am using big-big +3 full links on a 1x10 hardtail. medium cage barely gas enough capacity to take all the slack in high gear but it works.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

RS VR6 said:


> Yup.
> 
> People just need to be patient and wait for the stock to trickle in. You can get one right now...but you'll be paying double of what Bikeman sells them for.
> 
> I'm in no hurry. I'm waiting for the black ones. :thumbsup:


The problem is the limited availability in Europe. If I order it from the US then VAT, custom fee, handling fee (by customs office) will be added the the total price of item+shipping so the $60 cassette will be over 100€ at the end.
I asked Bike-Discount which is one of the biggest retailer because I saw that they have some SunRace products but they answered:
"Unfortunately, after reviewing your suggestion, we have to inform you that we are not able to add the product to our product range."

I guess they are selling the new XT like candies and they don't want to jeopardize it because it brings them more money. It's just a wild guess but who knows...


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

13 ride/155 mile update on 11-40T CSMX3:

I would describe my drivetrain as well broken in now, and since the install I have adjusted the B-Screw about 3/8 turn and the barrel adjuster 1 click. 

All I can say is it shifts as good, or hell - better, than my SRAM 1070 11-36T drivetrain. What ever design SR uses for the shift ramps is every bit as good as either SRAM or Shimano.

As for wear, the champagne finish still looks like new and the big aluminum 40T cog, (which gets a lot of use), shows zero signs of usage. 

Knowing what I know now, I will purchase SR cassettes for all of my bikes from now on........ Great performance at a much lower cost compared to the other big two S companies.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Only until they raise the price. And if they are "cheaper" to you, you've been paying too much for cassettes . I got a couple slx cassettes for $45 each.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Only until they raise the price. And if they are "cheaper" to you, you've been paying too much for cassettes . I got a couple slx cassettes for $45 each.


I'm 100% positive you didn't buy an 11-40/42 SLX cassette for $45.  Compare it to the 11 speed offerings as it gives the same range as the new Shimano XT 11 speed. If you are on 10 speed then no point of going to 11 as you can get a SunRace 11-40/42 cassette and call it a day. No need for new rear mech and shifter. So yes, it's a much cheaper option than going 11 speed and it's without the disadvantages of the extender cog hacks/mods.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> Only until they raise the price. And if they are "cheaper" to you, you've been paying too much for cassettes . I got a couple slx cassettes for $45 each.


I doubt they raise the price. Like I said in my post, I used to use a SRAM PG1070 cassette that costs more than the 11-40 SunRace (no matter where you buy) and that doesn't even count if you go with a 40t extender cog + 16T + 1070 11-36 to equal what the SunRace is all by itself.

So yea, it's cheaper, and it's not even close.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

950sm07 said:


> I'm 100% positive you didn't buy an 11-40/42 SLX cassette for $45.  Compare it to the 11 speed offerings as it gives the same range as the new Shimano XT 11 speed. If you are on 10 speed then no point of going to 11 as you can get a SunRace 11-40/42 cassette and call it a day. No need for new rear mech and shifter. So yes, it's a much cheaper option than going 11 speed and it's without the disadvantages of the extender cog hacks/mods.


I'll find the receipts, got them off eBay spring before last, 11-36t slx brand new in box, and yes, US SELLER. That's why I bought 2 even though I didn't need them yet.

Proof ;-p


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> I'll find the receipts, got them off eBay spring before last, 11-36t slx brand new in box, and yes, US SELLER. That's why I bought 2 even though I didn't need them yet.
> 
> Proof ;-p


I think you guys are debating apples and oranges...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No I was just joking around saying dbone pays to much for cassettes if the sunrace is a big savings. Only cause I found a deal on eBay for my SLX cassettes.

Ps here's one better, with chain for $44 http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/shimano-slx-hg81-10sp-cassette-chain-bundle/rp-prod126472

And I fail now, cause $32 for cassette only, but too it was a yr and a half ago, prices have come down: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/shimano-slx-hg81-10-speed-mtb-cassette/rp-prod52312

Edit: Ok missed the "40-42t". And dbone was talking just sram cassette, which is where my joke came from. Then he added the "with ....". At which point price jumps alot.


----------



## Pilsner1 (Mar 17, 2011)

For us Canadians. The SR 11-42 is available through MEC pre order. $90

Sent from my SGH-I547C using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> No I was just joking around


Don't ya just hate when your sarcastic / joke font button is broken so no one gets it? 

Just another fall evening climb on my 11-40T........

View attachment 1022901


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

rideonjon said:


> QUOTE=VonFalkenhausen;12234406] Essentially all they did to achieve 11 speeds is hang a 42t on the back of a 10 speed cassette, which makes it both wider and heavier. QUOTE]
> 
> Did you not say this,they didn't just "hang a 42t off the back of the cassette" they changed the spacing.You are wrong just admit it,keyboard tuff guy.


Nice work, you managed to quote me, misquote me, foul up quoting me, and completely miss the point all in the same post. The word I started off with was "Essentially". Look it up. The point was that an 11 speed cassette is wider and heavier than a 10 speed cassette, which it absolutely is. The spacing is a tiny bit different, which I have never denied, but that does not change the fact that the big cog occupies space that is unused behind a 10 speed cassette.


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

In news actually related to the thread, I just finished a couple of days of riding in North Carolina with a group of friends which included 4 bikes set up with SunRace 11-42 cassettes, all performed quite well, I remain impressed with both their quality and value.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Very true lol.



Anyway, on topic and checking back, im with von, this cassette is performing great even with me being Shimano. Can't wait for these to get back in stock, my "new to me" fat bike needs one!!!

PS: Bikeman bumped prices to 70 each


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

D Bone said:


> Don't ya just hate when your sarcastic / joke font button is broken so no one gets it?
> 
> Just another fall evening climb on my 11-40T........
> 
> View attachment 1022901


What bike is it that you're running that setup on?


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> I'll find the receipts, got them off eBay spring before last, 11-36t slx brand new in box, and yes, US SELLER. That's why I bought 2 even though I didn't need them yet.


I wasn't questioning if you bought a 11-36 SLX cassette for $45 but it's not comparable to the 11-40/42 SunRace. Apples and oranges...


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

just saw a used Wolf Tooth GC42t Cog $55

Add that to your $45 and you have $100. cassette 

Don't make Money/etc jokes if you fail at math.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I dont fail at math, simple key detail missing from matter at first (including cost of ex cog), then in my lack of sleep (couldn't sleep was too busy enjoying my new fatbike) I missed the detail when it was said.



Bikes cause excitement, which causes lost sleep= brain only works for riding and bike maintaince, fails for everything else 

Bikeman needs to hurry up and get these, preferably the steel versions too, my fat bike needs one to go with my wt ring I just ordered.


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> PS: Bikeman bumped prices to 70 each


Unfortunate but understandable.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

MEC in Canada has them listed in the catalog now, likely REI in the USA will carry them also. With MEC the listed price for the 11-42 ten speed is $90CAD


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> MEC in Canada has them listed in the catalog now, likely REI in the USA will carry them also. With MEC the listed price for the 11-42 ten speed is $90CAD


Thanks for the info.


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

Bikeman just sent me a "Product Available Notice". Get 'em while they're hot. Looks like they ship in a week or so.


----------



## Terp (Jul 25, 2013)

^ Looks like they got wise. Wasn't it $59 last time? Still $70 is a smokin deal


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

Terp said:


> ^ Looks like they got wise. Wasn't it $59 last time? Still $70 is a smokin deal


Yep, it is still the best deal going.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I'll be ordering another one just to keep in stock. I should be set for several years.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Disappointed the price went up. Serves me right for standing on the sidelines.


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

Terp said:


> ^ Looks like they got wise. Wasn't it $59 last time? Still $70 is a smokin deal


The 10spd are now more than the 11spd. Oh well, still cheaper than an entire drivetrain upgrade.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> MEC in Canada has them listed in the catalog now, likely REI in the USA will carry them also. With MEC the listed price for the 11-42 ten speed is $90CAD


Yes, thanks for the tip on availability at MEC!!

Is it recommended to go with a rear mech that has a clutch? Thinking Sram X9 or (GX 10 spd, which is also available at MEC) for a conversion on my wife's '15 Thunderbolt 710.

Advice appreciated...


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I got an email from Bikeman this morning notifying me that they were back in stock, but when I clicked the link...I got an error. When I went to their site, it says "Usually Ships in 5-7 Days". BTI...where they get them from is still out of stock.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

bentyyc said:


> Yes, thanks for the tip on availability at MEC!!
> 
> Is it recommended to go with a rear mech that has a clutch? Thinking Sram X9 or (GX 10 spd, which is also available at MEC) for a conversion on my wife's '15 Thunderbolt 710.
> 
> Advice appreciated...


Yes, a clutch RD is recommended. I have heard/read that some users have had good luck going without a clutch RD on their 1x10 setup, but if you can swing it, either the X9 or GX medium cage will work like butter and help keep the chain on and drivetrain quiet.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No clutch is fine if trails aren't very rough and not full suspension. And using a narrowide ring. I did it for a season on my hardtail no issues. I decided to ride rougher and switched to a clutch and still no issues


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I have a demo Marin Gestalt that came equipped with the Sunrace 10-42 cassette. Rear mech is SRAM X7 (clutch-type) and chain is a KMC. Haven't put a ton of miles on the bike, but that setup shifts much better than I expected (levers are Apex DoubleTap).


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

D Bone said:


> Yes, a clutch RD is recommended. I have heard/read that some users have had good luck going without a clutch RD on their 1x10 setup, but if you can swing it, either the X9 or GX medium cage will work like butter and help keep the chain on and drivetrain quiet.


thanks @D Bone and @tigris99 for the replies! Will probably go to a clutch rear mech just in case...


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

The reason that I am considering the 11-42 10 speed is that I really like the XT 10 speed shifter on my TB much better than the 11speed XTR shifter on my Pivot Les Fat. So by changing the cassette to the Sunrace 10 sopeed and adding an 11speed RD, I'll keep my shifting the way it is. Thumb/forefinger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

thecanoe said:


> The reason that I am considering the 11-42 10 speed is that I really like the XT 10 speed shifter on my TB much better than the 11speed XTR shifter on my Pivot Les Fat. So by changing the cassette to the Sunrace 10 sopeed and adding an 11speed RD, I'll keep my shifting the way it is. Thumb/forefinger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have similar reasoning as I really like the Saint 10speed shifter on my bike and this way I can keep it.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

950sm07 said:


> I have similar reasoning as I really like the Saint 10speed shifter on my bike and this way I can keep it.


I like it because it doesnt require me to upgrade my entire drivetrain.

Im currently using a wolftooth 42T but the missing 17t causes bad shifting. I bought the sunrace to try it out and also got a wolftooth 16T to see if that helps.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Well this blows. I want the lighter weight part so I cancelled my order.

Good afternoon,

We received our Sunrace cassette order a day early, but there is a problem. Our distributor sent us CS-MS3 cassettes, not the CS-MX3 model that we were expecting. They're basically the same cassette, except for a few small differences&#8230;

1. The 11-42 CS-MS3 model weighs 448g, and the 11-40 weighs 414g.

2. These have black spiders as opposed to red.

3. All of the cogs are steel, as well as the lockring.

4. The smallest cog has a composite spacer, as opposed to alloy.

If these differences aren't an issue, we can ship out the order ASAP. But if you'd prefer to cancel the order for a refund, we're happy to do so. Unfortunately we don't have any distributors who are expecting to receive CS-MX3 cassettes anytime on the horizon. I'll copy a link to Sunrace's product sheet for these cassettes below. The page with the cassettes on it is page 12.

http://www.sunrace.cz/dokumenty/sunrace2015.pdf

So hit us up with any questions you may have, and let us know how you'd like to proceed with your order.

Thank you,

[email protected]

1-800-BIKEMAN


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

1.2 ounce difference? 

I think I added 7 ounce of trail dust to my person tonight and another 9-10 ounce of dust and muddy creek water/dust to my bike in one ride tonight.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Compromise  If both are available I would pick up the lighter one but if its availability is unknown then I wouldn't hesitate taking the steel version especially because I saw it, installed it on my friend's bike and it works perfectly. You would never wear out the big cog on that one for sure...


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

The CS-MS3 is available from J&B Importers. If your local shop has an account with them...they can order it there. I almost made the order until I saw that it was the MS and not MX version.

I think I'll just hold out for the black chrome one. :idea:


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Cyclinglymie said:


> 1.2 ounce difference?
> 
> I think I added 7 ounce of trail dust to my person tonight and another 9-10 ounce of dust and muddy creek water/dust to my bike in one ride tonight.


2.15 ounces for the 42 tooth and I'm not in a hurry so yes I'd rather save that weight at the same price.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

well the Shimano XT Dyna-Sys 10-speed 11-36 is only 336g. I'll probably skip the 40/42 route altogether. 

and save 4 ounces


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Are all the cogs steel on the ms3? Could be some added durability there.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

Got the wolftooth 16T in and put it on (with the 42T), the cassette shifts like butter now. I have an XTR derailleur/shifter and it shifted badly without the 16T.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

goodmojo said:


> Got the wolftooth 16T in and put it on (with the 42T), the cassette shifts like butter now. I have an XTR derailleur/shifter and it shifted badly without the 16T.


So you modified the SR 11/42 cassette with a 16t cog?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No I think he added it on his other set up to try it versus the Sunrace cassette (god I hope so lol).


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> No I think he added it on his other set up to try it versus the Sunrace cassette (god I hope so lol).


yes, the 16T is on a wolftooth converted cassette. It shifted badly between 15 and 19 so I ordered the sunrace cassette (ordered 2.. ) and a wolftooth 16T to compare.

I got the letter from bikeman too saying they had the ms3 instead of the mx3 so I cancelled my order. The 16T will tide me over until they get the sunrace cassette back in stock.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

goodmojo said:


> yes, the 16T is on a wolftooth converted cassette. It shifted badly between 15 and 19 so I ordered the sunrace cassette (ordered 2.. ) and a wolftooth 16T to compare.
> 
> I got the letter from bikeman too saying they had the ms3 instead of the mx3 so I cancelled my order. The 16T will tide me over until they get the sunrace cassette back in stock.


Ok. Got it now. Temp fix.

So I'm wondering with the price increases/availability issues of late if anyone is looking at getting the Praxis cassettes. Or is the SR quality still worth the lower price point.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

JMac47 said:


> Ok. Got it now. Temp fix.
> 
> So I'm wondering with the price increases/availability issues of late if anyone is looking at getting the Praxis cassettes. Or is the SR quality still worth the lower price point.


well it is temp in the sense that it rides great and I wont need to replace it until the wolftooth wears out..


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

goodmojo said:


> well it is temp in the sense that it rides great and I wont need to replace it until the wolftooth wears out..


Wolf tooth 40+16 and Race Face 30T NW setup with xtr shifter and xt clutch 1x10 here and I've been very happy with this cheap conversion. 30x40 is big enough for anything and it makes me push on the really steep stuff.

Shifting up to the 16 on the stand can require some thumb English but I can't say I've noticed it on the trail. KMC 10s chain fwiw.


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

JMac47 said:


> Ok. Got it now. Temp fix.
> 
> So I'm wondering with the price increases/availability issues of late if anyone is looking at getting the Praxis cassettes. Or is the SR quality still worth the lower price point.


The sunrace cassette gearing is much more even through the whole range compared to praxis. The praxis cassette is tight in the smaller cogs and have too big steps between the large cogs IMO. I would say that normal 11-36 + 42 + 16 hack has better gearing than the praxis.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

johnD said:


> I saw sunrace cassettes advertised in dirtrag.


OK looks like this has a 42t steel and 42t alloy largest cog. Which one are you guys buying, and what is the weight difference (if known) - TIA.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Some weights in this post: SunRace cassette , wide range - Page 7- Mtbr.com


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

cokratex said:


> The sunrace cassette gearing is much more even through the whole range compared to praxis. The praxis cassette is tight in the smaller cogs and have too big steps between the large cogs IMO. I would say that normal 11-36 + 42 + 16 hack has better gearing than the praxis.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Interesting. Problem now is availability of the elusive lighter SR cassette!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The weight difference is minor at worst. The few grams more the largest cog might way over the aluminum one wouldn't be detectable on anything besides a small scale.


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

All, can someone point me to a link to buy the 11-40 version ?

Thanks


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

syl3 said:


> Just ordered some Sunrace cassettes for testing, i am very excited to see what they look like. Apparently there are 2 versions out there, MS3 and MX3, they both come in 11-40 or 11-42. I only found the 11-42 MS3 and 11-40 MX3 in stock in my area so that made my choice easier. Price was the same as a stand alone 42t cog. Pics, weights, test report to follow.


Where did you bought it ?

Thanks


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

11-40 
Bikeman SunRace CSMS3 10sp cassette, 11-40t - Champagne


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

11-42
Bikeman SunRace CSMS3 10sp cassette, 11-42t - Champagne

11-42 
Sunrace CSMS3 11 42T 10 Speed Wide Ratio Cassette New in Box | eBay


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks

I'm looking for the CSMS3 11-40 and its Out of stock...


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

the CSMS3 is what I linked, and it is available. 

the CSMX3 is out of stock.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

Will the XT M8000 11 speed RD work with a 10 speed 11-36 and N/W up front until the Sunrace is available? Or does that RD require the large cog?


----------



## Pilsner1 (Mar 17, 2011)

It'll work as long as you use a 10 speed shifter.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Jenson has them listed now, 11 speed 11-40 and 11-42 are in stock.

Sunrace CSMX8 11 Speed Cassette > Components > Drivetrain > Cassettes | Jenson USA

Cross post from a thread I just started: http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...sive-1x11-drivetrain-993314.html#post12280844



> My wife enjoyed her 1x10, and insisted I build her another 1x while moving her 10s drive train to another project. Starting from scratch on her bike, so why not go 1x11? She prefers SRAM shifters, so I had to do a little mixing and matching.
> 
> Sunrace CSMX8 11 Speed 11-42T Cassette (std freehub) - $62
> SRAM GX rear derailleur - $81
> ...


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Cassette is 80 now.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> Cassette is 80 now.


The 15% off codes bring it down to 68 with free shipping.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

GuitsBoy said:


> The 15% off codes bring it down to 68 with free shipping.


And don't forget Active Junky :thumbsup:


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I am kicking myself for not ordering the csmx3 earlier. The price has risen and no one has them. I mean now bikeman is charging $10 more for the heavier cassettes. fear of being the "first mover" has been replaced by FOMO.


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

I found this on eBay http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291600262199&alt=web

I don't think I will buy it. I will go with one up 40 cog.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

TalMiz said:


> I found this on eBay http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291600262199&alt=web
> 
> I don't think I will buy it. I will go with one up 40 cog.


It's too expensive - but the extension cogs cannot really compare to it... and if you buy a new cassette + extension cog then the price is ~ the same.


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

What do you mean "cannot really compare to it.."


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

TalMiz said:


> What do you mean "cannot really compare to it.."


The extension cog is a hack with compromises the SR cassette is the "real deal" without downsides - and not because it's a SunRace.
I had the OU 40T with 16T and I have never been 100% happy with it. I am a kind of high cadence guy (26" bike with 32T chanring no other choice  ) and the uneven jumps between the highest and often used gears 2-3-3-2-3 were not good and the shifting wasn't as crisp as I like so I got rid of it.


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

OK got you.


----------



## ImaSweater (Feb 1, 2010)

So, I'm struggling with chain length after putting on my new SR 11-42 and Goat link. Running Zee rear derailleur and single 32 up front. Did the Big/Front plus 2 method to get the chain close but it has too much slack when in the small cog. The chain is like really lose. So... I cut another 2 links, put it together with the quick link but now, it won't shift into the biggest cog. Derailleur is fully maxed out and it stops at the second to biggest cog and locks up.
I've cut and mounted probably 20 chains in the past with zero issues so I'm more than a little dumbfounded what to do next. All I can think of is the derailleur cage is too small to handle the cassette range??


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Yep. Get this, problem solved (and better shifting):
RADr Cage - OneUp Components US


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

ImaSweater said:


> So, I'm struggling with chain length after putting on my new SR 11-42 and Goat link. Running Zee rear derailleur and single 32 up front. Did the Big/Front plus 2 method to get the chain close but it has too much slack when in the small cog. The chain is like really lose. So... I cut another 2 links, put it together with the quick link but now, it won't shift into the biggest cog. Derailleur is fully maxed out and it stops at the second to biggest cog and locks up.
> I've cut and mounted probably 20 chains in the past with zero issues so I'm more than a little dumbfounded what to do next. All I can think of is the derailleur cage is too small to handle the cassette range??


I thought the max capacity of the Zee FR was 36T.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Installed mine tonight with a goatlink 10 and a 30t rf nw in the front. So far so good, did not have to adjust anything.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

I am glad I am starting fresh... 10s shifter (splurging for the Saint over the XT) 32t AB oval, cassette XT M771 11-36 for now and XT M8000 11s RD, and 10s chain. 

$234 shipped is not bad and hell of an upgrade over the 3x9 deore/alivo mix. 

With the chainring going to oval I might just say forget the wide range. Hills here are short. It's a hardtail anyways standing is half normal. shrugs. and if the price keeps going up its definitely not worth it. I can buy a XT M8000 11-40 for $80 and the XT M8000 11s rear shifter is pretty much same price as Saint shifter.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Installed a CSMX3.TAY 11-42 on my Transition Scout 4. Rest of the drivetrain is box-stock. Only took 1-1.5 turns of the b-tension screw to clear the 42t cog. Shifting is great, and the chain only derails if I backpedal more than 1/2 revolution while in the 32/42 gear.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Installed a CSMX3.TAY 11-42 on my Transition Scout 4. Rest of the drivetrain is box-stock. Only took 1-1.5 turns of the b-tension screw to clear the 42t cog. Shifting is great, and the chain only derails if I backpedal more than 1/2 revolution while in the 32/42 gear.


that would never work for me, I often while zigging between trees backpedal 1/2 turn for each tree.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Cyclinglymie said:


> that would never work for me, I often while zigging between trees backpedal 1/2 turn for each tree.


I'm going to swap the 32t RF ring for a 30t WT ring, which should improve the chainline somewhat.


----------



## dischucker (Apr 9, 2008)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> I'm going to swap the 32t RF ring for a 30t WT ring, which should improve the chainline somewhat.


Alternative to 30T is to try the AbsoluteBlack oval 32T NW chainring. It has the built in 2mm spacer and threaded holes like other 30T rings.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

dischucker said:


> Alternative to 30T is to try the AbsoluteBlack oval 32T NW chainring. It has the built in 2mm spacer and threaded holes like other 30T rings.


My cranks use DM/Cinch rings, hence the WT ring.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Hadn't realized the Sunrace was so inexpensive. I was going to stick with my 11-36 and go with a 28T up front for the same ratio on the low end as my 32T with a 40T cog, but the wide range cassette means I can have that AND keep my highest gear for very little difference in cost! :thumbsup:


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Best secret in 1x


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

28T by Absoult black ?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Got my wife's bike set up 1x11 with a Sunrace 11-42 cassette. Seems to work great :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

BTW, the SRAM GX 2x10 rear derailleur works really well with the 11-42t cassette. I have the short-cage version, and it clears the 42t cog like a champ (b-tension screw is nowhere near maxed-out).


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> and the chain only derails if I backpedal more than 1/2 revolution while in the 32/42 gear.


I've found that this can happen with 1x10 conversions as well as 'proper' SRAM 10-42T 1x11 setups


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

06HokieMTB said:


> I've found that this can happen with 1x10 conversions as well as 'proper' SRAM 10-42T 1x11 setups


Yeah, I've experienced it on my Force1-equipped bike, too.


----------



## Jingleman (Sep 15, 2004)

*Sunrace 11/42 10v, which derailleur is best?*

Hello all
I have just bought the Sunrace 11/42 10v cassette, now Im about to order the rear derailleur but I'm unsure if buying an "old style" Sram 10v der. or one of the new 11v models.
The ones I was considering are:

-Sram x7 10v 2.1 medium cage ( very cheap but unsure about performance on the 42 cog) ) with 10v X7 shifter

-Sram GX1 1x11V with X7 10v shifter

-Sram GX1 2x10V with X7 10v shifter

-Shimano M8000 11v with XT or SLX 10v shifter

Which one you would get?

..here you can see the cassette, just unboxed, it looks like it is a quality product, but indeed it feels quite heavy .


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

Jingleman said:


> Hello all
> I have just bought the Sunrace 11/42 10v cassette, now Im about to order the rear derailleur...
> 
> Which one you would get?


I have set up several bikes using these cassettes with M9000 and M8000 GS rear derailleurs and 10speed XT shifters, they all work great.


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

Just out of curiosity is it possible to use the sunrace 3 low gears mixed with the rest gears of shimano cassette ?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Jingleman said:


> Hello all
> I have just bought the Sunrace 11/42 10v cassette, now Im about to order the rear derailleur but I'm unsure if buying an "old style" Sram 10v der. or one of the new 11v models.
> The ones I was considering are:
> 
> ...


I'm using the GX 2x10 (with X5 shifter) and it works really well with the SunRace cassette.


----------



## Jingleman (Sep 15, 2004)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> I'm using the GX 2x10 (with X5 shifter) and it works really well with the SunRace cassette.


I was also considering this derailleur, but since I have to buy it new..maybe I could go with new 11v types that would work even better with the 42 cog?


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

So are you guys saying I can use an 11 speed derailleur with a10 speed shifter and cassette? I've heard of issues with geometry of the 11 vs the 10.


----------



## dischucker (Apr 9, 2008)

If I was buying a new cassette & RD then I'd go full XT 11 speed and cough up the difference for the extra parts ~$100.


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

Flash said:


> So are you guys saying I can use an 11 speed derailleur with a10 speed shifter and cassette? I've heard of issues with geometry of the 11 vs the 10.


Shimano- Yes, works perfectly. Zero geometry issues. Some of us believe it is a better solution than going full 11 speed for reasons of chainline, weight and cost.

Sram- Beats me, I don't run it.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

SRAM = no, but why would you want to do that anyway? The derailleur is the most expensive part. The GX shifter is under 40 bucks, and the cassettes are about the same price.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

Unless one already has the derailleur just sitting there.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*My plan*



Flash said:


> So are you guys saying I can use an 11 speed derailleur with a10 speed shifter and cassette? I've heard of issues with geometry of the 11 vs the 10.


Have an xt800 1x crankset awaiting delivery of an 11spd xt8000 derailleur to run on a Sunrace 11/40 10 spd cassette!
This way I can go full 11spd later should I decide.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Only with Shimano and have a 10s shifter. Read alot of people doing it, I would have but I just bought my zee rd not to long ago, so $20 goat link works just as well imo.


----------



## Jingleman (Sep 15, 2004)

I finally went with a Shimano 11v M8000 GS derailleur, XT gear shifter, Sram 1051 chain ( 4 links longer chain with the big/big measure method), Sunrace 11-42 10v, Sram x9 cranks and Sram direct mount 28T steel single ring( very cheap compared to the alu version) . Yesterday first ride and it didn't miss a beat..perfect shifting, a world apart compared to my old transmission with XT 10v derailleur with OneUp Rad cage and 42 OneUp rear cog+16 cog and Shimano 771 cassette.. Maybe I am not so good at setting up drivetrains correctly, but with this Shimano/Sunrace all went perfect at first try!


----------



## CarverS (Sep 28, 2015)

Just changed my 2 x 10 - 11 x 36 set up to a 32 T absolute Black - 11 x 42 Sunrace Casette with a black Sram X9 type 2 (medium cage?). At first I did the big-big for lenghtening the chain but than my derrie was too horizontal. Dropped two out of the chain, but now my derry hits the 42 cog. Any solutions on this? Or do I need a long cage derrie.


----------



## ImaSweater (Feb 1, 2010)

ImaSweater said:


> So, I'm struggling with chain length after putting on my new SR 11-42 and Goat link. Running Zee rear derailleur and single 32 up front. Did the Big/Front plus 2 method to get the chain close but it has too much slack when in the small cog. The chain is like really lose. So... I cut another 2 links, put it together with the quick link but now, it won't shift into the biggest cog. Derailleur is fully maxed out and it stops at the second to biggest cog and locks up.
> I've cut and mounted probably 20 chains in the past with zero issues so I'm more than a little dumbfounded what to do next. All I can think of is the derailleur cage is too small to handle the cassette range??


So it looks like my options are the Radr cage for $55 or a new derailleur. XT M8000 is ~$85 and likely my best option. Long cage is safe but can I get away with medium? And yeh. Need to buy a new chain again since I'm not sure re-pinning the SRAM hollow pin chain is a great option.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

The Radr cage is designed specifically with Zee in mind, if you want to keep that derailleur. It will give you the shortest cage possible that will still work with the extended cog range (slightly shorter than GS i.e. mid cage). If you go M8000 GS is fine. About the chain, personally I'd just stick a link from what you cut off and another master link in there and be done with it.


----------



## billflat12 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ditched my 40t trex expander and now happily running a 10sp slx med. RD-m675gs & slx shifter in my 1x10 with a SunRace. 11-42 ms3 cassette " without any setup issues whatsoever " runs sweet with a sram workscomponents spiderless 32t oval chainring too !


----------



## mtn_doug (Jan 8, 2014)

This is an informative thread; its time to replace my Wolftooth GC 42 / SLX cassette and I am going with the SunRace 11-42 (42T aluminum) as soon as Bikeman gets them in stock. 
On a side note. I experience the dropped chain when pedaling backwards also. I have an XT clutched derailleur. Problem occurred when stock and with RadR mod. Problem occurred with Wolftooth 42 GC and with stock SLX 36T cog when in first position. I run a RaceFace 30T ring on a Turbine crankset which puts my chainline approx 2mm inboard. I moved a spacer on my BB for another 2mm inboard. My chainline is approx 46.5mm.
I recently noticed (by accident) that when the derailleur clutch is OFF the chain stays on when back pedaling. Any thoughts. (Also, I've aligned my derailleur hanger )


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

Universal has the CSMS3 in 11-42 in stock for $58 and both models for the 11-10 10spd versions in case anyone was looking.


----------



## dischucker (Apr 9, 2008)

My CSMS3 11-42 (all steel) cassette just arrived from Taiwan via EBay, which took 16 days to get here (Aust). Weight is 453g including lock ring. I'll be using it with XT clutch RD with goatlink and AbsolutBlack oval chainring. Will update with ride report once I've tried it out.

Edit: quick round the block test was all good. No problem back pedaling in lowest gear either.


----------



## markus_krk (Jul 27, 2013)

Anyone has any experience with running 11-42 sunrace cassette with XT 786 SGS RD?


----------



## mtn_doug (Jan 8, 2014)

Markus, I am still waiting for the CSMX3 to become available for a reasonable price. However, I am running the XT 786 SGS with a Wolftooth 42 GC and for me it needed help. When I adjusted the B screw to accommodate the large cog, my shifting suffered in the small cogs (13-16 and 16-19) due to decreased chain wrap. 
I ended up modifying the RD with the Oneup RADR cage and it works well; however it was a bit costly. Another option for about half the price of the RADR is the Wolftooth Goatlink. Haven't talked to anyone personally about the Goatlink but the reviews are generally positive.
That being said. The Sunrace cassette is designed to shift through all the cogs as opposed to the Giant Cog hacks. So shifting my be smoother, but there will still be a lack of chain wrap (e.g premature wear) on the small cogs without a goatlink or RADR mod. The low price of the Sunrace may make this acceptable. It may be advisable to try the Sunrace before spending money on any mods. Doug


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

I ordered the Goatlink yesterday. Today I installed one up 42 cog running with ZEE FR derailleur. Shifting are fine, can't wait for Goat link...
Just wondering if anyone is using the same setup 42 cog with zee.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Im using zee with goat link on the 11-40, shifting is rather nice I have 0 complaints except the back pedaling, falling off the 40t issue. But im using a converted 3x crank and haven't moved my bb spacers around yet to compensate.


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

i don't know yet if I have any issues. I'm quit concerning with this setup...
Isn't the derailleur too tight on the cog ?


----------



## markus_krk (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks!
So it seems I'll stick to my 2x10 or just go 1x11 XT.

Still have some time to make a decision, so looking forward to more comments.


----------



## Honda Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

Who has the best price for these? Bikeman has them for $65 but has been out of stock for a while.


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

Check eBay


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I finally caved and bought the CSMS3 steel version at Universal Cycles for $58 -10%. I was holding out for the X3 model, but I just want to get teh Tallboy put back together, besides what's 60 grams between friends.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

nbwallace said:


> I finally caved and bought the CSMS3 steel version at Universal Cycles for $58 -10%. I was holding out for the X3 model, but I just want to get teh Tallboy put back together, besides what's 60 grams between friends.


Funny how people think. They have been dying for this range in a cassette but those 2 ounces are a major concern

Pedaling


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

IMO those two ounces are worth it in longevity of the Large cog life expectancy.


----------



## Honda Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

Cyclinglymie said:


> IMO those two ounces are worth it in longevity of the Large cog life expectancy.


I'm surprised you're worried about longevity with a 42t cog. Is it that big of a deal with aluminum?


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

add increased chainline to a 42t, plus the torque that will be on it... you are already increasing wear. I don't know of anyone that makes an aluminum knife blade. For very good reasoning.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, I guess it's pretty silly to worry about the weight. However, the rest of the bike build is pretty weight weenie. I expect it will last longer as well.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

Not really nbwallance weight, strength, or affordable. pick 2. 

We will probably be throwing n a new cassette every year anyways, so maybe it is silly to argue longevity?


----------



## mapex101 (Oct 30, 2013)

I go through a one up 42t once a month. AL is very soft.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

mapex101 said:


> I go through a one up 42t once a month. AL is very soft.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Wut? Once a month? Do you only ride in the 42?? :skep:


----------



## mapex101 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ya, I'm 220lb and we only have steep hills in Laguna Beach. So pretty much always in 42t.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Dayum. I've had the same OneUp 42 on mine for over a YEAR, still going strong. I use that gear pretty regularly, but certainly not on every climb, and I'm lighter at 165. So YMMV. Just sayin' that some folks do get long life out of those aluminum cogs.


----------



## HSracer (Jun 30, 2013)

mapex101 said:


> Ya, I'm 220lb and we only have steep hills in Laguna Beach. So pretty much always in 42t.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Aliso? Rode Mathis the other day. That freaking hill....

Not at all surprised that you go through 'em that quick down here


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

mapex101 said:


> Ya, I'm 220lb and we only have steep hills in Laguna Beach. So pretty much always in 42t.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Sounds like you need to consider a smaller front ring.


----------



## mapex101 (Oct 30, 2013)

HSracer said:


> Aliso? Rode Mathis the other day. That freaking hill....
> 
> Not at all surprised that you go through 'em that quick down here


Yep aliso is my backyard, ride about 2k miles per year, up Mathis and meadows mostly. Steep hills for sure.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mapex101 (Oct 30, 2013)

JACKL said:


> Sounds like you need to consider a smaller front ring.


Yep, just switched down to a 28t front and sunrace with 42t, will see how that does on the local hills.


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

My CSMX3 just arrived. I'll install it tomorrow. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

Jenson has the Microshift 10spd wide range listed on their site now, but it shows backordered. Weight is also listed at 552 grams. Just another option for those looking.

Microshift Mega 10 Speed Cassette > Components > Drivetrain > Cassettes | Jenson USA


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Man, its great to have so much selection, but 552g is 2/3 the weight of my rear wheel. That's ridiculous for 10 cogs.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

GuitsBoy said:


> Man, its great to have so much selection, but 552g is 2/3 the weight of my rear wheel. That's ridiculous for 10 cogs.


Yeah how could it be Micro with a weight like that!?!?!


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

It shall henceforth be known as the MacroShaft cassette.







...At least to me.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

How about a boat anchor?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, that's surprisingly heavy. Are they using lead to make those cogs? My CSMX3 is 389g.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

gravelbike said:


> wow, that's surprisingly heavy. Are they using lead to make those cogs? My csmx3 is 389g.
> 
> View attachment 1031014


bam!


----------



## Tourendo (Jan 22, 2004)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Wow, that's surprisingly heavy. Are they using lead to make those cogs? My CSMX3 is 389g.
> 
> View attachment 1031014


Is that the 11-40 or 11-42?


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

I installed an Absolute Black Oval chainring, KMC chain, and the SunRace CSMX3. I had my mechanic look at it for chain length and he noticed that my cable was stretched. I'll post finish pics after I pick it up.














Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Tourendo said:


> Is that the 11-40 or 11-42?


11-42


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

GreatLakesWaterman said:


> I installed an Absolute Black Oval chainring, KMC chain, and the SunRace CSMX3. I had my mechanic look at it for chain length and he noticed that my cable was stretched. I'll post finish pics after I pick it up.
> View attachment 1031128


^ That cassette is the CSM*S*3


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Just installed the csms3 11-42 sunrace on my 907. Using sram x7 med cage and it shifts really nicely with b screw all the way in. Running 32 race face up front. I'll let you all know how it holds up.


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmanios (Jan 20, 2015)

FYI - not sure if this has been mentioned already but if any Canadians are looking for the 11-42 cassette, MEC now carries the MX3. Ordered mine this morning.

SunRace MX3 10Spd 11-42T Cassette - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## Tourendo (Jan 22, 2004)

Order now, because MEC will probably be completely out of stock in a few days. 

As usual for bike parts, most of the MEC stores are out stock already. The stores that show stock probably just haven't updated their inventory yet.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

My setup started to shift very badly on the smallest 3 cogs. I was about to blame the cassette but false alarm, i severely bent the hanger.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm a newbie to building up a bike myself, and I'm hoping you guys can confirm my drivetrain parts will work well together:

Its for a 29+ bike (Carver Gnarvester aluminum for now):

RaceFace turbine cinch cranks with 32T RF narrow-wide ring ($200 takeoff from PinkBike)

XT rear hub with nothing special for the wide-range cassette

Sunrace MX3 10-speed 11-42 cassette ($90 from MEC)

SRAM GX TYPE 2.1 10SPD REAR DERAILLEUR ($75 from MEC)

SRAM GX TRIGGER 10SPD REAR SHIFTER W DISCRETE CLAMP ($39 from MEC)

SRAM PC‑1031 10 SPEED CHAIN ($32 from MEC)

MEC 1.1MM TEFLON SLICK STAINLESS STEEL GEAR CABLE ($4.50 from MEC)

Is there something else, in a reasonably comparable price range, that people would recommend over these parts?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

TooSteep said:


> I'm a newbie to building up a bike myself, and I'm hoping you guys can confirm my drivetrain parts will work well together:
> 
> Its for a 29+ bike (Carver Gnarvester aluminum for now):
> 
> ...


Interested in this... Almost exactly what I'd like to do with my wife's '15 Thunderbolt 710. Hub is a Shimano RM35 rather than XT. Hoping that a RF Turbine crank can be swapped in for the FSA Gamma and work with the Mega Exo BB, otherwise, we'd swap the BB as well?


----------



## Tourendo (Jan 22, 2004)

@ Toostep - I'd skip the GX rear derailleur and shifter, and get a Shimano XT RD-M8000 and ZEE 10 speed shifter at CRC for about the same price.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Tourendo said:


> @ Toostep - I'd skip the GX rear derailleur and shifter, and get a Shimano XT RD-M8000 and ZEE 10 speed shifter at CRC for about the same price.


I'm interested in how the 10 sp shifter will work with the 11sp RD. I have and 11sp XTR shifter and RD and find that my thumb does not like the effort and ergonomics of the shifter. My 10sp XT bike is better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Tourendo said:


> @ Toostep - I'd skip the GX rear derailleur and shifter, and get a Shimano XT RD-M8000 and ZEE 10 speed shifter at CRC for about the same price.


Thanks. So the 11 speed derailleur is fine to use with a 10-speed cassette, as long as you use a 10-speed shifter? Is the medium cage 'GS' model of the XT RD-M8000 ok?


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Jingleman said:


> I finally went with a Shimano 11v M8000 GS derailleur, XT gear shifter, Sram 1051 chain ( 4 links longer chain with the big/big measure method), Sunrace 11-42 10v, Sram x9 cranks and Sram direct mount 28T steel single ring( very cheap compared to the alu version) . Yesterday first ride and it didn't miss a beat..perfect shifting, a world apart compared to my old transmission with XT 10v derailleur with OneUp Rad cage and 42 OneUp rear cog+16 cog and Shimano 771 cassette.. Maybe I am not so good at setting up drivetrains correctly, but with this Shimano/Sunrace all went perfect at first try!


This is the setup I'm interested in. Is the shifting effort increased because of the 11sp RD or does it feel like the 10sp does?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't need one right now, but I got an email notification today from bikeman.com that they got the CS-MX3 11-40T in.

https://www.bikeman.com/BTI-UQ4492.html


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

mapex101 said:


> Ya, I'm 220lb and we only have steep hills in Laguna Beach. So pretty much always in 42t.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


maybe you are just kidding, but if not try a smaller front ring..


----------



## HSracer (Jun 30, 2013)

goodmojo said:


> maybe you are just kidding, but if not try a smaller front ring..


Can confirm he's not kidding. It's steep out there


----------



## mapex101 (Oct 30, 2013)

It's definitely steep, can pull 3k to 5k climbs in under 20 miles. As for replacing the one up every month, maybe it's a bit more accurate to say every 300-400 miles it gets replaced. So it really depends how often I'm riding.


I put on the sunrace with a 28t cog. It all shifted fine one the bike stand but it wouldn't stay in 42t when climbing. Brought it to the local bike shop and they are now working in it. They mentioned that they've seen premature wear on the 10x setups with bigger guys like me. Take that with a grain of salt as they do have an agenda of selling more parts.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

I had a bike with many miles on it. Never really had an issue with the very worn cassette. Sold the bike to a kid that was twice my weight, who liked to stand on the crank and the chain skip was an ugly mess. 

cassette/cog wear is relative to the amount of force being put onto it. 

I seriously doubt a smaller chainring is going to save much wear and tear on the cog. you'll just use a different cog and wear that cog out instead.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

If I was to buy new a shifter, derailleur, and cassette...I'd just go with the 11 speed Sunrace cassette and shifter/derailleur (GX or 11sp XT) setup. That seems to make more sense if you're buying those parts new...no? 

I don't see why you would go 10sp and deal with the less than stock performance of the 10sp shifting...especially with Shimano 10sp derailleurs.

Going with the 10sp cassette makes sense if you already have the 10sp parts...but if you're going new...it don't make much sense to go 10 speed.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

Personally I am going Saint shifter, XT 11-36 and XT RD, AbsoluteBlack on my current Deore crank. I decided I really don't need to 40 or 42t. and XT is dirt cheap right now. 

^ cheap effective, and quality. shrugs.


----------



## Sash87 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi,

I've got a 11-42 MX3 on a Sram X9 Long Cage setup with a 32t upfront but it won't shift and stay in the largest cog without jumping when pedaling under pressure (works fine on the stand). Any ideas?


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm having issues getting my shifting in alignment. I used new housing and cable, new chain, and a new cassette. I'll update if it gets better. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I picked up a CSMS3 11-40 (all steel) from my LBS today for $60 out the door. I replaced my CSMX3 11-40 (aluminum 40T) because I am using the 40 way more than I anticipated, and since I'm 218lbs all geared up, I was worried about wearing out the aluminum cog prematurely. I then installed the used CSMX3 on my second set of wheels/tires that I use for long paved/dirt road group rides every once in a while.

Since the steel 40 cog is thinner on the CSMS3, the shift from 36 to 40 and back, is even a little more seamless than with the aluminium 40 cog........... Sweet!

View attachment 1032870


View attachment 1032872


View attachment 1032873


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I just reread a lot of the posts and it seems like the 11-42 10 speed cassette shifts best with a SRAM chain. I'll be using an XTR 11 speed RD and 10 sp XT shifter.


----------



## mtn_doug (Jan 8, 2014)

CSMX3 42T now available at Universal for $67. Just ordered mine!


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Was just about to post the same thing! 

I wonder if anyone will ever have the black ones in stock? Well beggars can't be choosers I guess...


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Well that was quick, looks like Universal is out of stock again on the 42t... glad I had a notification set up!


----------



## mtn_doug (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks like Bikeman has them in stock also.


----------



## retswen (May 13, 2014)

jimw said:


> Was just about to post the same thing!
> 
> I wonder if anyone will ever have the black ones in stock? Well beggars can't be choosers I guess...


The black ones in 10 speed are available in the UK.

Sunrace Wide Range Cassette 10 Speed 11 40T 11 42T | eBay

I ordered it because black. The 11-42 is black and the 11-40 is the regular color. Price comes out to about $125 USD shipped to the US. I ordered one and we will see if it ever arrives.


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

D Bone said:


> ^ That cassette is the CSM*S*3


Correct. My error.

After backing out the B screw a bit, shifting improved.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Check your LBS. I was able to order the 11-42 with the steel big ring for under $70 from my LBS.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

retswen said:


> The black ones in 10 speed are available in the UK.
> 
> Sunrace Wide Range Cassette 10 Speed 11 40T 11 42T | eBay
> 
> I ordered it because black. The 11-42 is black and the 11-40 is the regular color. Price comes out to about $125 USD shipped to the US. I ordered one and we will see if it ever arrives.


Nice find! That's a tough premium to swallow just for the black version, but... it's black! I might have to try one from there. Not normally vain about colors etc, but my drivetrain is almost all black, just needs the rest of the cassette - even the chain is black!


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

just picked mine up last night, 11-40 with the alloy big ring. $65 from my lbs, 382g on my scale, will be using this with a saint shifter and rear der using a radr cage. bike will be getting a new chain as well as new shift cable and housing


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

bikeman has the 11-42t csmx3 (aluminum 42T) in stock $70, free shipping on orders over $100.


----------



## mtn_doug (Jan 8, 2014)

Just received mine. Ordered a SRAM chain to get the free shipping. They even price match on the chain.


----------



## olibluegoat (Jul 19, 2011)

Would the 42t work with a short cage saint mech or am i going to need to upgrade to a medium cage?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not without goatlink it wont. Shifting goes crappy on the bottom half due to chain wrap. I use a zee rd (same thing, less going) and I got a goatlink to clean it up on a 40t, so 42t its going to be a requirement. Still ALOT cheaper than a new rear mech and works flawless.


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

It works with Zee. But not the best shifting feeling. I running main with the Goat link and as you can see the derailleur almost uprooted by the force of stretch.
Any way I ordered a new medium derailleur.


----------



## mtn_doug (Jan 8, 2014)

Believe the Oneup RadR cage may be the best shifting choice for the Saint.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

^^^ This. The Radr cage is the right way to do it if you're using Saint/Zee with an expanded range cassette. It was specifically designed for that derailleur (though it works with others too). Works great on mine. Here are a couple pics showing it in the largest and smallest cog:





In other news, the same day Universal sent me notification that the CSMX3 was in stock I ordered a couple, then later got an email back saying they made a mistake and won't have any more till Feb. Of course, I missed that email, and have been wondering when the package was going to arrive for the past week. Doh!


----------



## mtn_doug (Jan 8, 2014)

Love my RadR cage (XT). As far as Universal, I got the same cancelled order email. Bikeman came through with the 11-42 cassette.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

TalMiz said:


> It works with Zee. But not the best shifting feeling. I running main with the Goat link and as you can see the derailleur almost uprooted by the force of stretch.
> 
> Any way I ordered a new medium derailleur.
> 
> View attachment 1036621


If you were going to replace the rear mech, did you get the xt 11s? I ask because 10s Shimano rd's dont like ex cassettes, so you'll end up modding anyway.


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

Sure I ordered the XT8000


----------



## olibluegoat (Jul 19, 2011)

Exactly what I've just done getting the XT8000 RD


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Posted my review here. TL;DR version--love it.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

Jenson just listed the MX3 cassettes at $60 in their new items.
Sunrace MX3 10-SPEED Cassette > New Items | Jenson USA
Of course I ordered from Universal earlier today at a few bucks more... but got the 15% off at least.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

FYI that Jenson listing has the wrong weight, it has the weight of the steel one. I usually like Universal since no tax vs. Jenson in CA. Universal is out again, but supposedly more coming in next week.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

retswen said:


> The black ones in 10 speed are available in the UK.
> 
> Sunrace Wide Range Cassette 10 Speed 11 40T 11 42T | eBay
> 
> I ordered it because black. The 11-42 is black and the 11-40 is the regular color. Price comes out to about $125 USD shipped to the US. I ordered one and we will see if it ever arrives.





jimw said:


> Nice find! That's a tough premium to swallow just for the black version, but... it's black! I might have to try one from there. Not normally vain about colors etc, but my drivetrain is almost all black, just needs the rest of the cassette - even the chain is black!


Well, I broke down, got in touch with my own vanity, and ordered one of these in black on ebay. Came from Rotec Cycles in the UK. Just arrived yesterday, no problems with shipping or anything. I have to say, I was pleasantly surprised with the fit and finish of this cassette, it appears to be the real deal. And... BLACK FTW!! 

Stoked to try this out as my current drivetrain was starting to show some signs of getting worn. Currently running a Shimano XT CS-M771 11-36 and OneUp 42T, with the 17t removed. I must be one of like 3 people on the planet who actually LIKE the jump from 19 to 15. 15 is my money gear for DH, and it's nice to be able to start in 19 and be in my money gear in one click. Replacing the 15/17 with a 16 like most people do felt noticeably worse to me. Yeah, the shift between 15 and 19 isn't as smooth as the rest of the cassette but it works fine and I was always double-shifting between those too with the original unmodified XT cassette. I'm thinking that the Sunrace will be the perfect setup, because it is identical to my current setup except it has an 18 in place of the 19. So that jump will be smoother, I still have my money gear, and everything else is the same. Sweet!

Couple pics:


----------



## THOE (Jan 9, 2013)

I have tried them all Praxis makes one for $130, E thirteen has a version out still the best bag for the buck is a Shimano XT 11-36 cassette and a OneUp 40t/42t/45t with their Rdr cage. I bought into the Sram 11 speed hype the problem is it wears out to quickly. 

I run a Absolute Black 32/34t oval in front, Shimano XT 11-36 cassett with a 40t Oneup chain ring in back with their Rdr cage. I use to buy expensive derailleurs now I buy Shimano Zee rear derailleur and shifter they are bullet proof and last a long time. I can buy both the shifter and derailleur for $70. Oneup always sends out a coupon for 10-15% off every year. I KMC X10Sl chains directly and pay $28 bucks a piece for them and rotate them every 200 miles so I double the life of my drive train.

The problem I see with a $130 cassettes is you tend to wear out certain chain rings quicker than others I like to be able to replace certain ones and you can with Shimano XT. So for around $350 you can have a nice drive train that will last if you take care of it and clean and rotate your chains.


----------



## THOE (Jan 9, 2013)

*Drive Train*


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

THOE said:


> still the best bag for the buck is a Shimano XT 11-36 cassette and a OneUp 40t/42t/45t with their Rdr cage.


The whole point of this thread is that this SunRace cassette changes that equation! The OneUp sprocket alone costs more than the SunRace cassette, which can be had for as low as $60.



> I use to buy expensive derailleurs now I buy Shimano Zee rear derailleur and shifter they are bullet proof and last a long time


The only problem with the Zee shifter IMO is that it doesn't have multi-release, which is what allows you to upshift (i.e. go to smaller cogs/harder gears) twice in a single push. Not to be confused with dual-release, which is that you can either push or pull on the small paddle to upshift. Anyway with a 1x drivetrain I find that multi-release is awesome as it makes it a lot easier when you have to do large gear changes quickly. So when you're coming up to a surprise steep hill with a steep descent afterwards, you do one massive thumb push to upshift 3 or 4 cogs for the climb; then at the top you push twice to dump 4 cogs, vs 4 separate pushes with SRAM (or certain Shimano shifters like Zee/SLX). It adds up over a long ride.

Some people don't like multi-release and feel that it's too easy to accidentally shift twice. If that's the case then stick with Zee/SLX, or here's another little tidbit that most people don't know about (just found this out myself). Shimano DH riders apparently complained about this specific issue when shifting on rocky DH courses, so the Saint shifter (and ONLY the Saint) has a feature where if you push to upshift you can do one or two shifts, but if you pull to upshift it will ONLY do a single shift. So you can use that method to guarantee a single shift in rocky terrain.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

jimw said:


> here's another little tidbit that most people don't know about (just found this out myself). Shimano DH riders apparently complained about this specific issue when shifting on rocky DH courses, so the Saint shifter (and ONLY the Saint) has a feature where if you push to upshift you can do one or two shifts, but if you pull to upshift it will ONLY do a single shift. So you can use that method to guarantee a single shift in rocky terrain.


When I first got my SL-M820/Saint shifter I though it was broke but research showed me it was by design. The new 11X apparently do the same as well; 1 click in pull, 2 clicks in push. I downloaded the Shimano 2015-2016 specs and they list it under M9000 and M8000 shifters with an *.


----------



## THOE (Jan 9, 2013)

jimw said:


> The whole point of this thread is that this SunRace cassette changes that equation! The OneUp sprocket alone costs more than the SunRace cassette, which can be had for as low as $60.
> 
> The only problem with the Zee shifter IMO is that it doesn't have multi-release, which is what allows you to upshift (i.e. go to smaller cogs/harder gears) twice in a single push. Not to be confused with dual-release, which is that you can either push or pull on the small paddle to upshift. Anyway with a 1x drivetrain I find that multi-release is awesome as it makes it a lot easier when you have to do large gear changes quickly. So when you're coming up to a surprise steep hill with a steep descent afterwards, you do one massive thumb push to upshift 3 or 4 cogs for the climb; then at the top you push twice to dump 4 cogs, vs 4 separate pushes with SRAM (or certain Shimano shifters like Zee/SLX). It adds up over a long ride.
> 
> Some people don't like multi-release and feel that it's too easy to accidentally shift twice. If that's the case then stick with Zee/SLX, or here's another little tidbit that most people don't know about (just found this out myself). Shimano DH riders apparently complained about this specific issue when shifting on rocky DH courses, so the Saint shifter (and ONLY the Saint) has a feature where if you push to upshift you can do one or two shifts, but if you pull to upshift it will ONLY do a single shift. So you can use that method to guarantee a single shift in rocky terrain.


U r missing the point, certain cogs/chain rings wear faster than others in the cassette and when u buy a proprietary product u cannot replace individual chain rings in the lower part of the cassette that usually wear out faster like u can with the Shimano. Also the Zee shifter is different from the Saint. U can do multiple up shifts or single.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Aresab said:


> When I first got my SL-M820/Saint shifter I though it was broke but research showed me it was by design. The new 11X apparently do the same as well; 1 click in pull, 2 clicks in push. I downloaded the Shimano 2015-2016 specs and they list it under M9000 and M8000 shifters with an *.


Good to know! It's a cool feature, glad to see it's made it's way into more of their main lineup. Definitely wasn't like that for my previous XT 10 speed shifter.



THOE said:


> U r missing the point, certain cogs/chain rings wear faster than others in the cassette and when u buy a proprietary product u cannot replace individual chain rings in the lower part of the cassette that usually wear out faster like u can with the Shimano.


I guess I've never had that problem. My cassette seems to wear pretty evenly, so it's never been worthwhile to try to replace cogs individually for me.

But I bet you could probably throw on Shimano individual replacement cogs on this SunRace cassette if you really wanted to. The lower 4 cogs are free just like on Shimano cassettes, and the sizes are all the same except the 18.

And if you're talking cost, I think the SunRace still wins. You can get them for around $60 (if you can find them). For a Shimano XT/OneUp setup you're going to be looking at at least twice that, so how many individual cog replacements is it going to take to make that cheaper in the long run?



> Also the Zee shifter is different from the Saint. U can do multiple up shifts or single.


Yes Zee is different from Saint, that was my point. But the one I tried you could only do single upshifts (i.e. pushing or pulling on the small lever will only drop a single cog). Are you saying that is not the case? Does it optionally drop 2 cogs with a single pull or push on the small lever? If so something must have changed recently.


----------



## THOE (Jan 9, 2013)

I can do several upshifts with the zee single down shifts but I can go through the whole cassette in under a second. For $60 the Sun sounds like a great deal it will come down to how long it last.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I moved mine from my 29er to my fat bike, been hammering on it for a couple months now (after several rides on my 29er) and no sign of wear yet. And I got one of the first batch with aluminum 40T which sees plenty of use in my local trail. Im 280lbs geared. I dont see the rest of the cassette wearing any faster than Shimano cassettes. Hopefully I can find the full steel version in a couple weeks just so I don't chew this aluminum big cog off by the end of winter.


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

A tip for Europeans, since it has been hard to get it here at a reasonable price. I found this on eBay:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/SunRace-CSMS3...-New-In-Box-/321955542187?txnId=1542399852011

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyt73 (Aug 18, 2013)

Has anyone ran both the Praxis 10 speed cassette and a SunRace 10s 10-42 cassette; that can give a comparison of the ratios?
Praxis 10s is 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-34-40 with gaps of 2,2,2,2,3,3,4,6,6
SunRace 10s is 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-36-42 with gaps of 2,2,3,3,3,4,4,4,6

The Praxis cassette runs 2,2,2,2 gaps between the lower 5 cogs and this is great for single track use.

The SunRace runs 2,2,3,3,3 on the lower 5 cogs and results in more range, but makes the jumps more noticeable. Basically making the SunRace's lower 4 cogs similar to the Praxis lower 5 cogs. (similar range across fewer cogs)

My question is does shortening the range across 4 cogs affect your gear selection while riding single track.
ie. Do you get the gear too high or gear too low issue with such a tight spread?

My front chainring is a 32t.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

My oneup 40t cog worked great but as it is time to replace it (I really did not last as long as I had hoped) I though I would give the 11-40t sunrace cassette a try. It will be interesting to compare the oneup/XT combo to the sunrace.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

tonyt73 said:


> Has anyone ran both the Praxis 10 speed cassette and a SunRace 10s 10-42 cassette; that can give a comparison of the ratios?
> Praxis 10s is 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-34-40 with gaps of 2,2,2,2,3,3,4,6,6
> SunRace 10s is 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-36-42 with gaps of 2,2,3,3,3,4,4,4,6
> 
> ...


Your not comparing apple to apples here, praxxis is 11-40, the sunrace your asking about is 11-42.

Plus obviously you've not ridden or forgot about 8 speed and 9 speed. Jumps were even more spread out.

Going from my slx cassette to the 11-40t sunrace, a did notice the first bigger jump. Took a couple rides to get used to as I was spoiled on my tight spacing. Now I dont even notice it. And I only noticed it coming down the cassette, not back up.


----------



## Excmo Sr Conde (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, is someone using a sram gx 10v with the 11-42t 10v Sunrace cassette?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okusare (Jan 30, 2010)

Anybody knows if the CSMX9 is coming out? 10-42 is what I'm really looking for but seems Sunrace is really delaying its launch


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

okusare said:


> Anybody knows if the CSMX9 is coming out? 10-42 is what I'm really looking for but seems Sunrace is really delaying its launch


As far as I know, you still cant get 10T on a standard freehub. If you already have an XD free hub, might as well just go for the SRAM GX cassette then.


----------



## okusare (Jan 30, 2010)

Well apparently they did it! Sunrace claims a 10 tooth cog with the CSMX9 on a standard freehub. Here is the link:

https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.net...ew-mountain-bike-mtb-components02-600x564.jpg

But since this cassette has not seen the light and as you say fitting the 10t would be a miracle of engineering I'm starting to think it is a typo. Or maybe the same lockring has the 10t included. That would be clever!


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hard to read in my phone but where exactly does it state standard freehub? I'm leaning towards "engrish" translation as well.


----------



## tonyt73 (Aug 18, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Your not comparing apple to apples here, praxxis is 11-40, the sunrace your asking about is 11-42.
> 
> Plus obviously you've not ridden or forgot about 8 speed and 9 speed. Jumps were even more spread out.
> 
> Going from my slx cassette to the 11-40t sunrace, a did notice the first bigger jump. Took a couple rides to get used to as I was spoiled on my tight spacing. Now I dont even notice it. And I only noticed it coming down the cassette, not back up.


They are apples to apples. Both are 10s cassettes. One just has a wide range.
Hence the question: are the jumps noticeable.
Thank you for your input, and you maybe right about just getting use to the new jumps.
It's just I too really enjoy the tight 2,2,2,2 spacing and think I would notice it when it changes to 2,2,3,3.


----------



## okusare (Jan 30, 2010)

GuitsBoy said:


> Hard to read in my phone but where exactly does it state standard freehub? I'm leaning towards "engrish" translation as well.


Yes it's true it doesn't say standard freehub but it's sunrace. Don't see them as a company pulling out a XD freehub.

Anyway these cassetes are such a huge step forward for them, they got my attention now at least for a while.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

okusare said:


> Yes it's true it doesn't say standard freehub but it's sunrace. Don't see them as a company pulling out a XD freehub.
> 
> Anyway these cassetes are such a huge step forward for them, they got my attention now at least for a while.


XD free hub is a freely shared standard. You can sign up and download the complete specs sheet right from SRAM. I would not be surprised in the least if they worked towards an XD cassette, and it would explain the different model number compared to the CSMX8, when other cassettes already have multiple tooth configurations for the same model number.


----------



## okusare (Jan 30, 2010)

Well that would be great news anyway, a new 11 speed XD cassette for a superb price coming from sunrace is welcome. It can even be under the 100 $ mark .


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Looking at a PDF of the CSMX9, it looks like it may actually be a standard freehub. All the gears have a spline for the freehub. The 10th and 11th gears are both a single piece. Not sure how they did it. Perhaps the two gears are only only joined in the negative space of the freehub splines, and the chain rides directly over the top of the freehub splines. Or maybe it requires some slight modification and grinding down of the freehub body. Maybe theyre having strength issues because of how little material is holding the 10t on. So far, it looks like it's made out of 100% pure unobtanium.

https://www.sunrace.cz/dokumenty/sunrace2015.pdf

https://s.zestbike.com/photos/2015/0514/15051454701703.jpg


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

tonyt73 said:


> They are apples to apples. Both are 10s cassettes. One just has a wide range.
> Hence the question: are the jumps noticeable.
> Thank you for your input, and you maybe right about just getting use to the new jumps.
> It's just I too really enjoy the tight 2,2,2,2 spacing and think I would notice it when it changes to 2,2,3,3.


Can't compare apples to apples, but I'll try with apples to oranges. I have a sunrace 8-speed cassette that uses the 2-2-3-3 spacing at the low end and a sram 10-speed cassette with 2-2-2-2 spacing. IMO, after a couple minutes riding, don't really notice it.

Using good ole Sheldon Brown gear calculator, comparing the change in gear inches between the two:
11-13-15-17-19-22 = 18.2%-15.4%-13.3%-11.8%-15.8%
11-13-15-18-21 = 18.2%-15.4%-20%-16.7%

After looking at the numbers, the 2-2-3-3 jumps maintain a consistent jump percentage between 15-20% while the 2-2-2-2 drops off a lot more at the low end requiring larger gaps with the bigger rings (remember the shimano megarange jump?). Based on this alone, I'd rather use the sunrace to maintain a consistent percentage of change across the entire cassette.


----------



## rturanc (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay, I've done enough reading that I _think I've got it straight. Ready to place my order, but wanted to get opinions on this list of parts. Anything not look right?

SunRace CSMX3 Wide-Range 10sp Cassette
11-42t (11,13,15,18,21,24,28,32,36,42)

Sram GX Type 2.1 Rear Derailleur
Medium Cage (Black)

Sram GX Trigger Single Shifters
Right Only, 10-Speed Shifter (Black)

Sram PC-1051 Chain
10 Speed (Nickel/Gray)

Race Face Narrow Wide Chainrings
104mm x 34t (Red)

Everything I've read tells me to go with the medium cage RD. Medium has 35 tooth "chain wrap capacity" versus 47 for the long cage. I would think the long cage and the RADR would serve a similar purpose?_


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

If going ten speed, see if you can find an X9 shifter for teh same price or cheaper than the GX. Having recently put my first few rides on my 11 speed GX shifter, the X9 had a better feel, and it probably holds true for teh 10 speed GX shifter as well.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Why not just go 11sp if you're starting new?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

> The GX has two rear derailleurs. If you plan on going 1x, make sure you get the "X Horizon" one...and not the one for the 2x.


I don't think x-horizon is available on 10 speed stuff, just the 11 speed (or DH 7 speed, if I recall). When going 11 speed, you run into the difference between 1x11 and 2x11 stuff.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Lol...I edited my reply after re-reading the post.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

RS VR6 said:


> Why not just go 11sp if you're starting new?


It's what I'm doing right now. X1 shifter/RD, XT 11-40T cassette and PC X1 chain. My 10 speed worked great with zero complaints, but my wife & LBS owner hooked me up for Christmas.... Waiting on the big brown truck for the RD right now.



rturanc said:


> Okay, I've done enough reading that I _think I've got it straight. Ready to place my order, but wanted to get opinions on this list of parts. Anything not look right?_


_

If you can wait a day or two, I would be willing to sell you my X9 shifter, X9 Medium/black RD, SunRace 11-40T cassette(s) (I have 2, one is the all steel the other is the lighter aluminum cog one) and KMC SL silver chain for a very fair price.

Once I test my 11-speed system and it all checks out, it's going on eBay. I have a 100% rating on eBay. I know you said 11-42T and mine is 40T, but my system is better than the GX you're looking at. Maybe you can go with a 32T chainring instead of the 34T?......... Mine's in very good shape too!_


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> Lol...I edited my reply after re-reading the post.


Removed the quote tag so as not to incriminate anyone in particular.  Kept the info just in case it's deemed pertinent.


----------



## rturanc (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks to all for your input.



GuitsBoy said:


> If going ten speed, see if you can find an X9 shifter for teh same price or cheaper than the GX. Having recently put my first few rides on my 11 speed GX shifter, the X9 had a better feel, and it probably holds true for teh 10 speed GX shifter as well.


X9 is $15 more. Is X9 that much better?



RS VR6 said:


> Why not just go 11sp if you're starting new?


Best I've found for 11sp is around $75 more. Having a hard time justifying nearly $300 for the added benefits of 1x. 10sp has the same range and may be more reliable with wider gearing.



GuitsBoy said:


> I don't think x-horizon is available on 10 speed stuff, just the 11 speed (or DH 7 speed, if I recall). When going 11 speed, you run into the difference between 1x11 and 2x11 stuff.


So, the 2x 10sp GX DR will work?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

rturanc said:


> X9 is $15 more. Is X9 that much better?


Ehhh, maybe, maybe not. The GX just feels more plastic-y to me than the x9. Not nearly so much as the x5 though. And hard to say its closer to the x7 which is very close to x9. If you can find an x7 10 speed for super cheap, consider that, otherwise im sure the GS will do fine. Its just that my x9s have always felt like they have bank vault precision.



rturanc said:


> So, the 2x 10sp GX DR will work?


Yes, it should. 10 speed doesnt have 1x specific parts AFAIK.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't know about the GX, but I banged my x9 derailleur hard on some leaf hidden rocks the other day, bent the hanger and the derailleur cage arms. Looked like I stomped on it and then hit it with a hammer for fun. Bent the hanger back some, adjusted the limit screws and shift cable barrels, and the x9 shifted perfectly on my 10speed (lost the two big rings because they were out of range). It was still bent to hell, but it shifted.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

rturanc said:


> Thanks to all for your input.
> 
> X9 is $15 more. Is X9 that much better?
> 
> ...


Yes. I have that derailleur on my bike, and it shifts flawlessly.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

My 11 speed is butta....... My whole X9 2.1/SunRace 10 speed setup is going on eBay tomorrow...... PM me if anyone here is interested.

EDIT: S O L D!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I run gx short cage in my fat bike, 11-40 sunrace 1x10. Works really well. Shifter is gx as well. Not a nice feeling as my xt shifter on my 29er, but works perfectly. Gx iirc is basically x7 now. Meant to replace x7/x9.

Now if I could find a gx 10s grip shift cause $100+ just for shifter, I dont want grip shift back on the fatty that bad lol.


----------



## CarverS (Sep 28, 2015)

Got my Sunrace crashed after 100 kms. Broke my KMC chain, repaired it and thought I was good to go, not! After inspection my 36 was bend ( I shifted uphill) Never had a bend Shimano steel cassette.


----------



## Jooorgeee (Nov 21, 2015)

I tried to go through as much of the thread as I could but still want to get an opinion on a setup before pulling the trigger.

- Front Cog - RaveFace NW (Already have this equipped)
- Derailleur - SLX M675 (Already have this equipped)
- Cassette - CSMS3.TAY 11-42t
- GoatLink - I think this is necessary
- Chain - KMC 10 speed (Have a pile of connecting links) but open to other suggestions

Anything else I'm missing?

Thanks!


----------



## CarverS (Sep 28, 2015)

Chain: KMC or any other 10 speed will do. I broke a new KMC 10SL Gold after 100 kms. But still happy with the linksystem of this chain. Just bad luck.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Jooorgeee said:


> I tried to go through as much of the thread as I could but still want to get an opinion on a setup before pulling the trigger.
> 
> - Front Cog - RaveFace NW (Already have this equipped)
> - Derailleur - SLX M675 (Already have this equipped)
> ...


I'd go with the Rad cage vs the Goat Link with a 42T. They seem to be hit or miss with a 42.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

noosa2 said:


> My oneup 40t cog worked great but as it is time to replace it (I really did not last as long as I had hoped) I though I would give the 11-40t sunrace cassette a try. It will be interesting to compare the oneup/XT combo to the sunrace.


Got my first ride in on the sunrace today and the shifting was on par with my XT/oneup combo. But I will have to figure out how to solve the problem of having it drop down cogs when back pedaling. We have lots of technical climbs here in Phoenix and sometimes you need a quick backwards pedal in order to clear an obstical.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

noosa2 said:


> Got my first ride in on the sunrace today and the shifting was on par with my XT/oneup combo. But I will have to figure out how to solve the problem of having it drop down cogs when back pedaling. We have lots of technical climbs here in Phoenix and sometimes you need a quick backwards pedal in order to clear an obstical.


You might need to move your chainline in a little bit. I had the same issue but moving the chainline 2,5mm in solved it.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeap, just move your chainline either via moving the bottom bracket spacers or chain ring spacers. My 29er did the same thing with a 30t NW ring. My fat bike has a WT 26t DS in the granny spot, that 2mm difference made a while world of difference in the chain line.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

noosa2 said:


> Got my first ride in on the sunrace today and the shifting was on par with my XT/oneup combo. But I will have to figure out how to solve the problem of having it drop down cogs when back pedaling. We have lots of technical climbs here in Phoenix and sometimes you need a quick backwards pedal in order to clear an obstical.


I was about to post the same thing. Sorry folks, this is NOT just a chainline problem. I used to post that same solution whenever someone complained about this issue (dropping chain when backpedaling on extender cog), because it NEVER happened to me with my XT/OneUp setup, and I was pretty anal about having a good chain line setup etc. Well, I just put on the SunRace cassette, and everything else is identical - same derailleur, same cranks, new chain and chainring but identical models as I was using before... and lo and behold, now it drops like mad if I backpedal in the 42t. And it's bad, it doesn't just drop one gear, it will drop like 4 gears in a single rotation! Again, I could backpedal all day with the OneUp and it would never drop. Since everything else is the same, my only explanation is something different about the shifting ramps on the SunRace.

I also would not say that shifting is equivalent to the XT. I'd say it's about 90% of XT. I definitely notice a difference. It's not huge, but noticeable enough to me that I'll probably end up switching back to XT.

I'm going to give the SunRace a bit more time (about 50 miles on it now) and maybe tweak some setup stuff to see if I can improve things, but as it stands I'm not as happy as I hoped I would be. It's too bad, it has the exact gears I want, appears to be well made... and looks badass in black.


----------



## Chinman (Dec 27, 2014)

jimw said:


> I was about to post the same thing. Sorry folks, this is NOT just a chainline problem. I used to post that same solution whenever someone complained about this issue (dropping chain when backpedaling on extender cog), because it NEVER happened to me with my XT/OneUp setup, and I was pretty anal about having a good chain line setup etc. Well, I just put on the SunRace cassette, and everything else is identical - same derailleur, same cranks, new chain and chainring but identical models as I was using before... and lo and behold, now it drops like mad if I backpedal in the 42t. And it's bad, it doesn't just drop one gear, it will drop like 4 gears in a single rotation! Again, I could backpedal all day with the OneUp and it would never drop. Since everything else is the same, my only explanation is something different about the shifting ramps on the SunRace.
> 
> I also would not say that shifting is equivalent to the XT. I'd say it's about 90% of XT. I definitely notice a difference. It's not huge, but noticeable enough to me that I'll probably end up switching back to XT.
> 
> I'm going to give the SunRace a bit more time (about 50 miles on it now) and maybe tweak some setup stuff to see if I can improve things, but as it stands I'm not as happy as I hoped I would be. It's too bad, it has the exact gears I want, appears to be well made... and looks badass in black.


FWIW I have a Shimano XT M8000 11-42 11 speed cassette with matching XT derailleur and SRAM X1 crank and I can't backpedal on the 42 tooth. Drops like a MOFO. I've tried mucking with the chain line by moving spacers to no avail. Chain line is definitely a factor, but other features are also important. I think this can be difficult to sort out if the spacers don't help. Sunrace 10 speed 11-42 on my wife's Fatboy with Wolftooth 30t ring has no problem.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

jimw said:


> I was about to post the same thing. Sorry folks, this is NOT just a chainline problem. I used to post that same solution whenever someone complained about this issue (dropping chain when backpedaling on extender cog), because it NEVER happened to me with my XT/OneUp setup, and I was pretty anal about having a good chain line setup etc. Well, I just put on the SunRace cassette, and everything else is identical - same derailleur, same cranks, new chain and chainring but identical models as I was using before... and lo and behold, now it drops like mad if I backpedal in the 42t. And it's bad, it doesn't just drop one gear, it will drop like 4 gears in a single rotation! Again, I could backpedal all day with the OneUp and it would never drop. Since everything else is the same, my only explanation is something different about the shifting ramps on the SunRace.
> 
> I also would not say that shifting is equivalent to the XT. I'd say it's about 90% of XT. I definitely notice a difference. It's not huge, but noticeable enough to me that I'll probably end up switching back to XT.
> 
> I'm going to give the SunRace a bit more time (about 50 miles on it now) and maybe tweak some setup stuff to see if I can improve things, but as it stands I'm not as happy as I hoped I would be. It's too bad, it has the exact gears I want, appears to be well made... and looks badass in black.


Very interesting. Like you I never dropped a chain when back pedaling on my XT/oneup combo and everything else on my setup is the same. Nevertheless I will mess with spacers tomorrow and see if it helps.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

It depends on the chainstay length, chainring size and chain too. Shorter chainstay and smaller chainring could be more prone to backpedaling issue because of the angles. I have SRAM X1 11 speed setup on my new bike and it dropped the chain from 42T and 36T down to the middle of the cassette. When I moved the chainline in by moving the BB spacer to the other side it just dropped it from the 42T. Then I replaced the KMC chain with a SRAM X1 and it solved the problem completely.


----------



## OneUp (Nov 26, 2013)

We're stoked people are having a good experience with our sprockets.

The ability to backpedal was a major design constraint for us as backpedal dropping was an annoyance on drivetrains we were riding at the time. This seems to be an even more prominent issue on many newer 11-spd systems.

Chainline does play a big part (see our opinion on that here) but it seems unavoidable on some designs.

We do offer a 45T upgrade for 40T Shimano. This shifts the stock 40T an additional 4mm outward and seems to eliminate the problem.

I hope this info helps,
Jon @ OneUp


----------



## CarverS (Sep 28, 2015)

Dropping the chain: could also being a wearout freehub. Mine dropped from the front and the back with paddling backwards. Now with a new freehub I have no issues.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Yeap, just move your chainline either via moving the bottom bracket spacers or chain ring spacers. My 29er did the same thing with a 30t NW ring. My fat bike has a WT 26t DS in the granny spot, that 2mm difference made a while world of difference in the chain line.


I move the BB spacer to the non drive side and managed to outboard the cassette by about 1mm - I already have a 2.5mm spacer on the cassette and tried to fit a second 2.5mm spacer but no dice. Anyway the chain still drops down one cog when backpedalling in the 40T cog. It did drop down 2 cogs before I made the change. I'm thinking that JimW is right in that it is more than a chain line issue it is actually something to do with the cassette itself.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

OneUp said:


> The ability to backpedal was a major design constraint for us


Good to hear this directly from OneUp!

Today I swapped back in my old worn out XT/OneUp cassette, and guess what didn't happen? That's right, ZERO chain drop when backpedaling. This seems to me to be a pretty controlled experiment, NOTHING is changing in this setup other than the cassette, and it drops when backpedaling on the SunRace 42t, but not the OneUp 42t. With the bike in the stand, I slowly backpedaled in the 42t and watched the chain, and it was derailing right at the shift ramp on the SunRace.

The old XT also had noticeably smoother shifting in the rest of the cassette than the SunRace.

I'm going to go back to an XT/OneUp combo, it just works better for me. I will probably have a practically new CSMX3 11-42 in BLACK up for sale soon if anyone is interested.


----------



## kupoo (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey,

I got black SunRace CSMS3 11-40T and I want to ask if the spacer between cogs is located in the same place as on XT M771 cassette? As it got no manual and I forgot where it was when taking it out of the box...

As for cassette itself, I got it from ebay, 73$ from taiwan, with superfast delivery, took like 7 days from Taiwan to Europe, week before Christmas (Ordered 15 December, posted 17 December, delivered 23 December).

Weight is, tried on my kitchen scales, 417g. That end cover thingy that you screw into hub weights 16g, so I replaced it with my worn XT cassette one, that weights 5g, so cassette on bike is 406g.

I have XT clutch derailleur with long cage and I had to screw in B screw to the maximum to get clearance for 40 cog, but it seems ok.

I tried first time ever to set up shifting myself, at one point it shifted ok, but once I turned on clutch on RD, it got all messed up, then I tried to setup it again, with some success but got problems between smallest 2 cogs. I have no experience in setting up shifting so I blame myself, and likely something like distance is set up wrong, but I haven't experimented much only 1 evening, and as I have no stand it's pain in the ass, and as there is snow outside I won't be riding for a while anyways.


----------



## TedS123 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I just wore out an XT 11-36 cassette in a 2x10 setup, and am considering replacing it with the Sunrace 11-42 and going 1x10. Based on the gear calculations, if I go 32 x 11-42, I should end up with a similar climbing gear, and will lose just the highest gear on my current 26-38 double, which I only use on the road to and from the trail.

So I'd like to know if anyone has used or converted the same set of components that I have:

SLX Double Crankset 26-38 => Convert to 32T single
SRAM X9 Type 2.1 Long Cage Rear Derailleur => just needs B-limit screw adjustment?
SRAM X9 Shifter => no change
XT 11-36 10sp Cassette => replace with Sunrace 11-42 10sp Cassette

Of course, the easiest/cheapest thing to do is simply replace the cassette with another XT 10sp for $50 and keep the drivetrain 2x10. So I'm also interested to hear if anyone can weigh in and help convince me that the weight/simplicity of 1x10 is worth the effort, and not too much hassle.
Thanks!
Ted


----------



## Chinman (Dec 27, 2014)

TedS123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wore out an XT 11-36 cassette in a 2x10 setup, and am considering replacing it with the Sunrace 11-42 and going 1x10. Based on the gear calculations, if I go 32 x 11-42, I should end up with a similar climbing gear, and will lose just the highest gear on my current 26-38 double, which I only use on the road to and from the trail.
> 
> ...


My wife and I have 2 Fatboys. I converted both to 1 x 10, and I absolutely love it. I did mine with a Wolftooth 42 cog added to an XT cassette and my wife's with a Sunrace 11-42 10sp cassette. Had the Sunrace been available at the time, I would have definitely done mine the same way. It really is good quality. We have 30T on the front with Wolftooth NW rings. We were coming from 22T/36T in the front. The 30T front chainring paired with the 11-42T on the back is plenty of range for mountain biking. The X9 shifter and derailleur should be great. My wife has a X5, and it works great with the cassette. I did have to adjust both the B screw and the high limit screw to get up to the 42T cog. If I were doing much road riding, I'd need a bigger chainring on the front, but I have no interest in going on the road on the Fatboy, unless it is down the hill to the car


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

jimw said:


> Good to hear this directly from OneUp!
> 
> The old XT also had noticeably smoother shifting in the rest of the cassette than the SunRace.
> 
> I'm going to go back to an XT/OneUp combo, it just works better for me. I will probably have a practically new CSMX3 11-42 in BLACK up for sale soon if anyone is interested.


I agree that it is good to hear that Oneup considered backpedaling when developing their cog. I just had my second ride on my SunRace CSMS3 10sp 11-40t cassette and this ride had some pretty technical climbs. While the inability to backpedal without the chain dropping to a smaller cog did not bother me on my first ride it did hinder my ability to clean a couple of technical obstacles today.

I'm going to go back to an XT/OneUp combo too. Like JimW I will probably have a practically new CSMX3 for sale soon too. Mine is 11-40T.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Haven't had time to sift thru all the other 18 pages but could anyone chime in that's using these 10 spd cassettes with a Shimano m8000 11 spd derailleur with any luck? Initially the Sunrace were getting great reviews but now seem to be falling in with the issues people are having with their Praxxis. 

Really? Going back to the cobbled add on cog setup?


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

I run a rf nw 30front and xt 11/36 with wt 16t and 40t cogs. I just recently upgraded from older xt clutch 10spd derailleur to the m8000 derailleur. The m8000 is spectacular, super clean shifts and clutch seems much, much smoother. Previously had some sticky shifting with older derailleur but its now basically perfect. I plan to wear out the current cogs and move to xt11spd in the Spring. 

Running a 10spd xtr shifter too fwiw. Not being able to backpedal is complete crap, glad I didn't purchase sunrace...


----------



## dischucker (Apr 9, 2008)

I can back pedal fine with my SunRace 11-42 in biggest cog... I think the cassette may be very slightly more sensitive to this issue than other cogs but this can probably be fixed by moving chain line inboard a few mm.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

It is absolutely more sensitive to chainline. Again, backpedaling is fine for me with a OneUp 42t cog. Everything else the same, changing to the SunRace it drops like mad backpedaling on the 42t. Yeah I could f*ck around with spacers and move my already fine chainline inboard, but it also shifts noticeably worse in the other gears than XT to me.

So yeah, I'm going back to the "cobbled add on cog setup", because XT + OneUp just freakin Works Better for me. I really wanted the SunRace to be the awesome extended range cassette that it could be, but for me it's not. YMMV.


----------



## olibluegoat (Jul 19, 2011)

If you llok on the web most people seem to have back pedalling issues with the new M8000 11 spd on the biggest cog

Its really pushing the limist on the chain line


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Sigh. Not to sound like a broken record... but I know that many people have issues backpedaling on the large cog! I used to be one of the guys who would respond to those posts saying "you probably need to adjust your chainline" - because it NEVER happened to me on my OneUp/XT setup, and I have a good chainline. Now I switch to the SunRace, and it drops like mad. Go back to the worn out OneUp/XT and I can backpedal all day. Jon from OneUp chimes in here and says that making it not derail when backpedaling was a primary design constraint for their extender cogs. My takeaway - OneUp/XT just works better. For me anyway. YMMV and all that.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

olibluegoat said:


> If you llok on the web most people seem to have back pedalling issues with the new M8000 11 spd on the biggest cog
> 
> Its really pushing the limist on the chain line


Interesting, if those types of stories keep popping up I'll likely have my LBS install the 11spd speed cogs and shifter and if I can't backpedal they can switch it back and keep the open box stuff. The possibility of upgrading to 11 speed and losing the ability to do something as basic and often crucial as the ability to backpedal is completely ridiculous


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

olibluegoat said:


> If you llok on the web most people seem to have back pedalling issues with the new M8000 11 spd on the biggest cog
> 
> Its really pushing the limist on the chain line


It's not just with the M8000 same with SRAM 1x11 I can confirm it with my own experience. 1x11 is pushing the chainline limit regardless of the brand. 
It might worth to try with different chain, I switched from KMC to SRAM X1 on my 1x11 setup and it's significantly better.
On the other bike I have the heavier SunRace MS3 11-42 installed and no problem with backpedaling and I cannot compare it to the extender cog hack that I ran for a year. Shifting wasn't good on the 13-16-19 cogs and the 2-3-3-2 jumps were noticeable I much prefer the SunRace.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

My "road" bike is fitted with SRAM's 1x11 Force group (long-cage rear mech). No problems when I backpedal when the chain is on the 42t cog. My MTB has a SunRace 11-42t (10s) cassette, and it does indeed shift down to the 36t cog when I backpedal more than half a revolution. Interestingly enough, it did the same thing with the stock SRAM cassette and extender cog (e*13).


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

jimw said:


> Sigh. Not to sound like a broken record... but I know that many people have issues backpedaling on the large cog! I used to be one of the guys who would respond to those posts saying "you probably need to adjust your chainline" - because it NEVER happened to me on my OneUp/XT setup, and I have a good chainline. Now I switch to the SunRace, and it drops like mad. Go back to the worn out OneUp/XT and I can backpedal all day. Jon from OneUp chimes in here and says that making it not derail when backpedaling was a primary design constraint for their extender cogs. My takeaway - OneUp/XT just works better. For me anyway. YMMV and all that.


Yeah, what JimW said. I did play around with spacers - moved the one drive side spacer on the BB to the non-drive side and moved the cassette out as far as possible and it still drops down one cog when back pedaling in the 40t.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

jimw said:


> It is absolutely more sensitive to chainline. Again, backpedaling is fine for me with a OneUp 42t cog. Everything else the same, changing to the SunRace it drops like mad backpedaling on the 42t. Yeah I could f*ck around with spacers and move my already fine chainline inboard, but it also shifts noticeably worse in the other gears than XT to me.
> 
> So yeah, I'm going back to the "cobbled add on cog setup", because XT + OneUp just freakin Works Better for me. I really wanted the SunRace to be the awesome extended range cassette that it could be, but for me it's not. YMMV.


Good to know it's working for you and FTR i used cobbled with a tongue in cheek tone as that was the catch phrase for peeps after they jumped on the SRAM 1x11 bandwagon. I'll probably get the 11 spd XT der and modify my cassette with the one up/e13 type setup and roll into full 11 drive when the rest of the 10 wears out


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I've just scanned through all 19pages to see if anyones had any negative issues with the sunrace cassette & only saw 1 mention of a bent cog. 
has anyone else had any bad experiences with the 10speed 11-42T sunrace cassette?

for anyone in the UK, ison distribution import them.


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

scant said:


> I've just scanned through all 19pages to see if anyones had any negative issues with the sunrace cassette & only saw 1 mention of a bent cog.
> has anyone else had any bad experiences with the 10speed 11-42T sunrace cassette?
> 
> for anyone in the UK, ison distribution import them.


I'm having an issue. I get a little clicking when in the 42.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarverS (Sep 28, 2015)

I will get a free replacement from my cassette by my shop (bend cog), also my broken KMC chain will be replaced for free.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

scant said:


> I've just scanned through all 19pages to see if anyones had any negative issues with the sunrace cassette & only saw 1 mention of a bent cog.
> has anyone else had any bad experiences with the 10speed 11-42T sunrace cassette?


Did you look like 2 posts above yours?  Personally I'm finding that it doesn't perform as well as an XT/OneUp 42t combo. It derails in the 42t when backpedaling (never happened on the OneUp), and it doesn't shift quite as crisply as the XT in the other cogs (I'd say it's about 90% of XT). For me, that's enough to make me go back to XT/OneUp. For others it may not be. YMMV.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Just picked up my fat bike with my drivetrain mods. 10 speed XT RD, XT shifter, Sunrace 11-42 cassette, Shimano chain and AB oval 26T chainring. Chain line looks great. It's biased towards the inside, where I ride mostly and backpedals with no problem on the 42. Only street tested it, but, it shifts great. Won't be able to trail test for a while.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

OneUp said:


> We're stoked people are having a good experience with our sprockets.
> 
> The ability to backpedal was a major design constraint for us as backpedal dropping was an annoyance on drivetrains we were riding at the time. This seems to be an even more prominent issue on many newer 11-spd systems.
> 
> ...


Jon, I'm glad oneup factored in the need to be able I back pedal without dropping a chain. After a couple of rides on my sunrace cassette and making all the adjustments possible to the chain line I was still dropping the chain while back pedaling. I picked up another oneup cog and it has zero hint of wanting to drop the chain.


----------



## OneUp (Nov 26, 2013)

noosa2 said:


> Jon, I'm glad oneup factored in the need to be able I back pedal without dropping a chain. After a couple of rides on my sunrace cassette and making all the adjustments possible to the chain line I was still dropping the chain while back pedaling. I picked up another oneup cog and it has zero hint of wanting to drop the chain.


Glad to hear it @noosa2. Thanks for riding OneUp!

Jon @ OneUp


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Not that it matters to many in here but mine used to drop a gear when backpedaling with a Wolftooth 32t chain ring and X01 out back. Not bad, it would usually take a couple revolutions before the shift occurred. I just installed a WT 30t while waiting on my new 9-44t e*thirteen cassette to get here (to take advantage of the 9 tooth cog's extra top end), and the additional 2mm inward the chain ring moved completely solved the shifting while backpedaling issue. I would have gone with this chain ring a year ago when I converted to 1x11 if I had known the 2mm inset is all it took.


----------



## gtbeast (Mar 5, 2015)

mine has derailed as well as having a clicking sound on the larger cogs. I'm upgrading to an SLX cassette...the sunrace just has too many issues.


----------



## Chinman (Dec 27, 2014)

My wife's Sunrace 11-42 is working great with no issues. Backpedaling is ok on the big cog, too. I did have to adjust the B screw, low limit screw, and cable tension to get everything dialed in. I had to back out the low limit screw to allow a bit more inboard travel of the derailleur.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I installed a new Saint shifter, Goat Link (on my M675 SGS RDR) and the Sunrace MX3 11-42 on Thursday and had the first ride yesterday. I am very pleased, it shifted well not a single issue all day and my trail conditions were less than perfect. This replaced XT M780 shifters, SLX FDR and HG81 cassette which was always spot on. The bike I did the upgrade on is a 2011 Jamis Dakar XCT3 carbon and I plan to upgrade my other bikes to the same setup. I put a new KMC X10.93 chain on since it was a bit short. I can get 1/2 to 3/4 of a rotation on backpedaling before it drops but in all honesty it was a non-issue for the trail I rode.


----------



## riding4fun (Mar 24, 2010)

I would like to try one of these cassettes, is Bikeman the best place to acquire at this time? Shipping to N CA. 

Next - has anyone put this unit up against a Praxis?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

riding4fun said:


> Next - has anyone put this unit up against a Praxis?


I have the praxis on my converted 650b, and the 11 speed sunrace on the fatty. Different feeling bikes, so its not apples to apples. The fit and finish on both appear to be very nice. I feel like the praxis might shift better, though that could just be due to having fully broken it in. Thats not to say the sunrace shifts poorly. And since its 10 sp vs 11 sp, it could have more to do with derailleur and shifter differences too. While some people claim the praxis big cog wears down quickly, I fear the sunrace may wear down even faster. A buddy of mine, that weighs considerably less than I do, has the 10 speed sunrace with about as many miles as my 10 speed praxis, and the same shifter/derailleur setup. His looks considerably more worn than mine. Again, its not apples to apples. The 11 speed sunrace on my fatty is only just breaking in at around 100 miles on it so far, and it shows no premature wear despite my heavy mashing and abuse.

Distilling all this somewhat meaningless information has lead me to believe one thing. My SRAM XG-1150 blows them both away.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I thought I would weigh in on the chain dropping off of the 40T when back pedaling on the SunRace 11-40T.

I had both SunRace 11-40T versions (steel & aluminum big cog) installed on my Jamis 29er with a 30T WolfTooth chainring installed on the 104BCD spider of my XT 785 crankset. Also, I had an X9 shifter and X9 medium cage 2.1 RD and a KMC X-10SL chain. 

On both cassettes, the chain would drop off the 40T in about 3/4 of a crank revolution. Also, it would eventually drop off the 36T if I back pedaled enough....... 5 - 10 crank revolutions.

I upgraded to an 11-speed SRAM X1 shifter, RD and chain, all spinning an XT 8000 11-40T cassette, with no change to the chainring or cranks. 

All chain drops are gone. I can back pedal all day with zero issues. I feared that the chain drops would be even worse since the 11 speed cassette puts the 40T cog a tiny more inboard, but the result was the exact opposite.......... So much for the chainline being the main problem! 

Anyway, just thought I'd share my result.:thumbsup:


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Yep. It appears that the SunRace is just way more sensitive to chainline for the backpedaling issue vs. other brands.

I just installed a new XT 11-36 + OneUp 42t on mine to replace the SunRace, same everything else that I was using with the SunRace. As expected, zero drops when backpedaling on the OneUp 42t. Shifting on the XT cogs is also more crisp. Yeah, XT plus OneUp is way more expensive than the SunRace cassette alone, but at least for me in this case you get what you pay for.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

D Bone said:


> I thought I would weigh in on the chain dropping off of the 40T when back pedaling on the SunRace 11-40T.
> 
> I had both SunRace 11-40T versions (steel & aluminum big cog) installed on my Jamis 29er with a 30T WolfTooth chainring installed on the 104BCD spider of my XT 785 crankset. Also, I had an X9 shifter and X9 medium cage 2.1 RD and a KMC X-10SL chain.
> 
> ...


Some have said a SRAM chain works the best to eliminate the backpedal issue. It would be interesting if you could put the old 10 speed chain on an see with the exact same setup if that makes a difference. I would not ride it that way... just a quick test. I


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Aresab said:


> Some have said a SRAM chain works the best to eliminate the backpedal issue. It would be interesting if you could put the old 10 speed chain on an see with the exact same setup if that makes a difference. I would not ride it that way... just a quick test. I


I read the same thing about the chains 1×11 speed chains | Peter Verdone Designs plus it's cheap and looks badass!

I sold my old drive train so I can't swap out chains, plus the X1 chain's quick connect is a 1 time use only unit.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

D Bone said:


> I thought I would weigh in on the chain dropping off of the 40T when back pedaling on the SunRace 11-40T.
> 
> I had both SunRace 11-40T versions (steel & aluminum big cog) installed on my Jamis 29er with a 30T WolfTooth chainring installed on the 104BCD spider of my XT 785 crankset. Also, I had an X9 shifter and X9 medium cage 2.1 RD and a KMC X-10SL chain.
> 
> ...


very helpful. thank you


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Cyclinglymie said:


> very helpful. thank you


You're welcome!


----------



## tonyt73 (Aug 18, 2013)

I installed the CSMS3 11-42 cassette on my Santa Cruz Solo (new 5010) with a KMC X10SL black chain and correct chain line alignment.
I have no back pedal issues at all in any gear.


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

riding4fun said:


> I would like to try one of these cassettes, is Bikeman the best place to acquire at this time? Shipping to N CA.
> 
> Next - has anyone put this unit up against a Praxis?


Universal Cycles is less expensive, but currently has none in stock. I have setup the email notification for when the become available.


----------



## Chonggo (Jul 12, 2009)

It's not standard freehub. A little modification is needed to fit the 10t. this is going to be another freehub design but I think it can fit standard shimano cassettes. I was thinking this could be shimano microdrive, but a very reliable source showed me a drawing and it doesn't look like microdrive...


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

Just installed the new XT rear derailleur.
This one looks very good 👍
I'm not sure if I will go with New XT or just buy the sunrace 11-42
I still have a little jumps on the higher gear 13T. Any idea ?


----------



## Jooorgeee (Nov 21, 2015)

Jooorgeee said:


> I tried to go through as much of the thread as I could but still want to get an opinion on a setup before pulling the trigger.
> 
> - Front Cog - RaveFace NW (Already have this equipped)
> - Derailleur - SLX M675 (Already have this equipped)
> ...


So, ordered CSMS3.TAY0.MS0.BX (Steel 42t) from universal cycles, last one they had. Then got an email saying that it was an inventory error and they sent me the Aluminum 42t at the same cost, nice of them!

Cassette installed without a hiccup. However, I hit a snag on the OneUp rad cage. It turns out that I have a long cage derailleur so the rad cage was a no go. Selling the rad cage, PM me if interested.

I've been out on a few rides now and after a minor adjustment on the trail everything seems to be working well enough. I had to bottom out the B-screw to clear the upper pulley and I'm not sure how I feel about that.

In light of the fact that I have a long-cage, is there anything else that needs to be done? Shimano states 43t capacity on that derailleur and it seems to be working well enough. I read that shifts may be less precise and sluggish and it's clear that the lower pulley is closer to the ground.

Thanks!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Jooorgeee said:


> Shimano states 43t capacity on that derailleur and it seems to be working well enough


The 43t doesn't relate to the biggest cog on a cassette tho does it?


----------



## tonyt73 (Aug 18, 2013)

JMac47 said:


> The 43t doesn't relate to the biggest cog on a cassette tho does it?


No not the largest rear cog. 
Derailleur capacity is the difference between the (largest front+largest rear) - (smallest front + smallest rear).
It just so happens that on a 1x system the smallest front and largest front are the same.
So (32+42) - (32+11) is 31. or 42-11 = 31. 
Derailleur capacity is a measurement of how much chain slack a derailleur can consume.
Saying that though, a derailleur WILL always have a maximum cog size that it can handle which is not related to its capacity. The max cog size is related to the B-screw being able to allow the top pulley's ability to clear the cog with regard to the derailleurs lateral (side to side) swing. The top pulley usually needs to clear the top cog by at least 10mm.


----------



## tonyt73 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have had quite a few rides now on my SunRace CSMS3.TAY0.ES0.BX 11-42 cassette.
It is a pretty reasonable cassette and shifts quite nice most of the time, except under heavy load. I prefer my old Praxis 11-40 cassette for shifting under load conditions.
The SunRace feels that much cheaper, but so far it is holding up well and I hope that choosing the all steel option will mean that the 36,42 cogs will out last the alloy cogs on my Praxis cassette.
The black coating seems to be lasting so far as well.
No back pedal issues.
I don
t care about the weight difference between the 2 cassettes which is around 120g. That is nothing when its at the centre of the wheel.
So far 4/5 stars for the SunRace.
It would get 5 stars if a) it was easier to buy (Australia) and b) it was a bit cheaper (~$100AU). Given the price of an XT cassette is like $50AU.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

tonyt73 said:


> I have had quite a few rides now on my SunRace CSMS3.TAY0.ES0.BX 11-42 cassette.
> It is a pretty reasonable cassette and shifts quite nice most of the time, except under heavy load. I prefer my old Praxis 11-40 cassette for shifting under load conditions.
> The SunRace feels that much cheaper, but so far it is holding up well and I hope that choosing the all steel option will mean that the 36,42 cogs will out last the alloy cogs on my Praxis cassette.
> The black coating seems to be lasting so far as well.
> ...


What rear derailleur are you using?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

tonyt73 said:


> I installed the CSMS3 11-42 cassette on my Santa Cruz Solo (new 5010) with a KMC X10SL black chain and correct chain line alignment.
> I have no back pedal issues at all in any gear.


Dang clean setup! How is the OU modified ZEE derailleur working?? I'm looking at possibly building up a Bantam frame (sp 5010) Thinking of a similar 1x10 setup but using the xt m8000 11 spd der as it's less expensive than a der/Radr cage/Goat link with the same results.


----------



## tonyt73 (Aug 18, 2013)

thecanoe said:


> What rear derailleur are you using?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Shimano Zee with OneUp RADr cage.
Works great. As short as a derailleur can be for 42.
I also use a KMC X10SL chain.
See orange Solo pic above.


----------



## riding4fun (Mar 24, 2010)

I took the leap today and ordered the CSMS3 11-42 with a KMC X10 chain from Bikeman. 
Will report back operations once deployed and tested.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

TalMiz said:


> Just installed the new XT rear derailleur.
> This one looks very good 
> I'm not sure if I will go with New XT or just buy the sunrace 11-42
> I still have a little jumps on the higher gear 13T. Any idea ?
> ...


That derailleur looks pretty stretched out on the big cog. I'd try adding one more link. Here's what mine looks like on the 42 and the 11:





Also if you're only skipping in the 13t gear, that's weird, but I'd put it in the stand and adjust the barrel adjuster while pedaling in that gear and get it to where any rubbing goes away (you want to go to where it just starts rubbing against the next higher gear, then back off a little), then see if it still shifts well throughout the rest of the cassette.


----------



## tonyt73 (Aug 18, 2013)

TalMiz said:


> Just installed the new XT rear derailleur.
> This one looks very good 
> I'm not sure if I will go with New XT or just buy the sunrace 11-42
> I still have a little jumps on the higher gear 13T. Any idea ?
> ...


As Jimw noted above, that chain is way too short.
In the largest cog the chain/derailleur should work for the full range of your suspension. I doubt it would being that tight. You would be at risk of breaking the chain or worst twisting your rear sub frame.
On the smallest cog the derailleur should be more compact than is shown.
I would suggest you take your bike to a bike mechanic to lengthen the chain or get them to put on a new chain and to tune your gears.


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks. I added 2 more links, now it's looks much better. Later I'll upload a picture.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a question (maybe this is not the correct thread), I am changing the drive train on my bike for 2x10, do I need a RD with long cage for setup: 11-40 casset (Sunrace MX3) and 28-42 front? Would a medium cage do for this setup? I know the trend is 1x10 (or 11), but I need speed for long rode rides to and from trails where I live.


----------



## danposs86 (Sep 13, 2014)

To all the people saying that their SunRace drops when back pedaling, is this on the 42t MX3?

Does the 40t have the same issue?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

danposs86 said:


> To all the people saying that their SunRace drops when back pedaling, is this on the 42t MX3?
> 
> Does the 40t have the same issue?


I had both versions of the 40T, and they both dropped off the 40 as well as the 36 too.


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

danposs86 said:


> To all the people saying that their SunRace drops when back pedaling, is this on the 42t MX3?
> 
> Does the 40t have the same issue?


I don't think it's related to Sunrace its more a chainline issue.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

TalMiz said:


> I don't think it's related to Sunrace its more a chainline issue.


Not quite:


D Bone said:


> I thought I would weigh in on the chain dropping off of the 40T when back pedaling on the SunRace 11-40T.
> 
> I had both SunRace 11-40T versions (steel & aluminum big cog) installed on my Jamis 29er with a 30T WolfTooth chainring installed on the 104BCD spider of my XT 785 crankset. Also, I had an X9 shifter and X9 medium cage 2.1 RD and a KMC X-10SL chain.
> 
> ...


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

I am in the process of building up a new bike and the dilemma of getting an XT M8000 11-42 or the Sunrace 11-42 11speed cassette. Everything will be brand new GX1 GripShift, GX1 rear derailleur, XT M785 with Race Face 32t N/W ring, and SRAM 11 speed chain. All going on an Sir 9.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I have the GX shifter and derailleur on a sunrace CSMX8 on my fatty, and it shifts flawlessly. I'm sure the Shimano would shift just as well. IMO it comes down to durability. The Shimano seems to wear a little longer, while the Sunrace is a good bit lighter. Which is more important to you?


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

D Bone said:


> Not quite:


Not to start a flame war but I always tend to buy components that wear quickly on the cheap. The average life of a cassette is 1 to 2 full riding seasons depending on frequency of riding and environmental contitions. Save the money and get a sunrace. I am converting my 2x10 to a 1x10 with a sunrace mx3 10spd 11 to 42 spread cassette instead of more expensive rout of an xt or xtr cassette plus 42 cog. 


offrhodes42 said:


> I am in the process of building up a new bike and the dilemma of getting an XT M8000 11-42 or the Sunrace 11-42 11speed cassette. Everything will be brand new GX1 GripShift, GX1 rear derailleur, XT M785 with Race Face 32t N/W ring, and SRAM 11 speed chain. All going on an Sir 9.


Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

syrous44 said:


> I am converting my 2x10 to a 1x10 with a sunrace mx3 10spd


Where have you found the mx3 in stock?

Thanks in advance


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Her in Canada they are currently in stock at mec stores $90 Canadian they go fast though and go on back order for a month or two. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Like2Hike (Jan 12, 2016)

JMac47 said:


> Where have you found the mx3 in stock?


Quite a few SunRace CSMS3 11-40 / 11-42 10-Speed Cassettes on eBay selling in the $65/$75 range.


----------



## Like2Hike (Jan 12, 2016)

tonyt73 said:


> No not the largest rear cog.
> Derailleur capacity is the difference between the (largest front+largest rear) - (smallest front + smallest rear).
> It just so happens that on a 1x system the smallest front and largest front are the same.
> So (32+42) - (32+11) is 31. or 42-11 = 31.
> ...


Thanks for that explanation. I too thought it was the largest cog.


----------



## riding4fun (Mar 24, 2010)

Quick Review / Experience - 
SunRace CSMS3 10sp - installed with RF 30T NW & XT +shadow, XTR Shifter – 1x10 setup on 2013 BH Lynx 6. 
Previous Cass = SLX 11-36T 
Installation went fine, had to set H & L & longer B (got it a the H/W store) to get things working. 
Shifts fine up/down without the Clutch engaged, could not get as nice a shift with the clutch on, no matter how much tuning. As well I have the issue with chain drop on 42T, other gears are fine. 
On the trail (15-mile Single Track ride) all worked well, not quite as crisp as the SLX, but no drops or miss-shifts. 
42T was a welcome gear on steep climbs and helped in tough situations. No issues with power pedaling when standing or jamming. This setup opened my eyes to the need and use for a Wider Range of gears. 
I would like to fix the Clutch-on issue, outside of that I can live with all other cons. 
I may try a Goat link next to see if that helps with anything, but otherwise I will keep this setup for the next 3-4 rides and upgrade to a more high quality (SLX or XT with WT 42T) setup next.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

I chose to use my old SLX groupset with this Sunrace cogset instead of getting the new XT or a SRAM GX. Got it for about US$71.50.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Verbl Kint said:


> I chose to use my old SLX groupset with this Sunrace cogset instead of getting the new XT or a SRAM GX. Got it for about US$71.50.


That weight seems way heavier then claimed.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

JMac47 said:


> That weight seems way heavier then claimed.


Its probably the CSMS3 and not the CSMX3 you're thinking of. Moar steeeeeels!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

GuitsBoy said:


> Its probably the CSMS3 and not the CSMX3 you're thinking of. Moar steeeeeels!


Yes saw that its the steel but those are showing ~415-420g and mx's are ~390g I thought? Maybe that lock ring shown in the pic is putting it over the top?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

JMac47 said:


> Yes saw that its the steel but those are showing ~415-420g and mx's are ~390g I thought? Maybe that lock ring shown in the pic is putting it over the top?


Well, there's also the plastic bit that keeps it together, which it seems he is weighing as well. That would have to be some heavy plastic though...


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

GuitsBoy said:


> Well, there's also the plastic bit that keeps it together, which it seems he is weighing as well. That would have to be some heavy plastic though...


Ok yeah i see that now.

OT, but ST(same topic...), with over 500 posts to this thread it's hard to sort thru all of them (which I have) for pro/con user reviews, I started one up to get a quick overview of setups and longevity:

http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...cassettes-readers-digest-reviews-1002260.html

I noticed a lot of views (w/o comments) and wondering if it just looks like another redundant thread. I know 11 spd is the new black so I was just looking for a quick "I've had 'this' 1x10 setup on 'this bike' for 'x' time duration and like it or went back to 'this' setup.

Given that, I can't recall what your set up is?


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's a second look without the plastic ring:



















Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Minute 5:30 here the Shimano XT + OneUp 42t is 392g. So the MS3 is about 50g heavier than that setup but also cheaper, can be had for about 100$ in Canada. XT + OneUp ends up being 160$ plus tax


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Verbl Kint said:


> Here's a second look without the plastic ring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still heavy. I'll have to search for the links of them I saw the weights for. Not diss'n you just that I am in the process of deciding on a setup and if they are heavier than advertised I may do the good ol' XT/add on cog route.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

2015 product catalogue that includes the stated weight

http://www.sunrace.cz/dokumenty/sunrace2015.pdf


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

mevnet said:


> 2015 product catalogue that includes the stated weight
> 
> http://www.sunrace.cz/dokumenty/sunrace2015.pdf


Touche~! My bad. I was shopping for the 40t I see the 42t is bang on @ the 448 the OP posted.
I wish they'd stock up on either of the mx3 units. I think it's a monopoly $$$ crock if you ask me....


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

389 grams for my 11-42 MX3


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

mevnet said:


> 2015 product catalogue that includes the stated weight
> 
> http://www.sunrace.cz/dokumenty/sunrace2015.pdf


Looks like they have a 10-42 11sp also.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

RS VR6 said:


> Looks like they have a 10-42 11sp also.


And dang light at that!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> 389 grams for my 11-42 MX3
> 
> View attachment 1047107


Right on I like that weight!! I just scored an 11-40t mx3 10 spd on ebay woot woot!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

What chains have you people find working the best on these Sunrace cassettes?


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

I have the 11spd 11-42 mx8 on the way so I will report back once the bike is built. I will be using a SRAM 11spd chain.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

offrhodes42 said:


> I have the 11spd 11-42 mx8 on the way so I will report back once the bike is built. I will be using a SRAM 11spd chain.


I'm using the same on my fat bike, and the shifting has been flawless. CSMX8, Sram X1 chain, GX shifter and dereailleur.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Mr Brown came early....*



JMac47 said:


> Right on I like that weight!! I just scored an 11-40t mx3 10 spd on ebay woot woot!


Going on bike tomorrow for weekend test ride!


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally got to try out the steel 11-42 version. It was a quick 2 km ride on the road and everything felt alright. Up shifts for more than one gear (3 at the most) was fine; downshifts up to two gears at a time was also fine. 

Will test it on blue, green, and black diamond level trails this weekend. 

I'm using an SLX shifter and a clutched long cage derailleur, btw. Chained to it is a YBN gold colored lightweight 10sp titanium one. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Like2Hike (Jan 12, 2016)

Verbl Kint said:


> Finally got to try out the *steel 11-42 *version. It was a quick 2 km ride on the road and everything felt alright. Up shifts for more than one gear (3 at the most) was fine; downshifts up to two gears at a time was also fine.
> 
> Will test it on blue, green, and black diamond level trails this weekend.
> 
> I'm using an SLX shifter and a clutched long cage derailleur, btw. Chained to it is a *YBN gold colored lightweight 10sp titanium* one.


That's an interesting pairing: Perhaps the heaviest cassette you can buy paired with the lightest chain. 

In any case, we'll look forward to your blue, green, and black evaluation.


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

Received my cassette mx8 11spd 11-42 and mounted it on the wheel. The hub is a ZTR 3.30 and it did have gouging from the previous cassette. It went on very tight and I probably should have filed down the freehub body a little, but oh well. Bike is not built yet, so no review on ride and chain drop yet.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Like2Hike said:


> That's an interesting pairing: Perhaps the heaviest cassette you can buy paired with the lightest chain.
> 
> In any case, we'll look forward to your blue, green, and black evaluation.


LOL The alloy cogs aren't available here yet, hence the strange partnership in my drivetrain. I would gladly have gotten the black alloy ones, definitely.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Running a couple months now and no issues at all (steel 11-42)Shifts great and no chain drop. X7 type two med cage in rear.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone run an 11-40 cassete with a 2x front derailleur? Im thinking of going this route, just to have an extra bailout gear below my current 36t for the occasional gnarly climb; or extend the range of the big ring. My current gearing is 22-32 on the front and 11-36 on the back. Medium cage sram rear derailleur, capacity 39t which is exactly what it would be with the 11-40. I know its tight but its not like i would ever be in small-small anyway.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

SRAM just announced their NX group which includes an 11-42t cassette that is compatible with non-HD drivers/freehubs.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> SRAM just announced their NX group which includes an 11-42t cassette that is compatible with non-HD drivers/freehubs.


540 grams for 1142 cassette at the same cost of XT :skep:


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Davide said:


> 540 grams for 1142 cassette at the same cost of XT :skep:


No kidding!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Couple rides in running good so far only complaint chain drops off the 40 and 36 of the cassette within a 1/2 rotation on a back pedal. Running an xt m8000 1x they don't have a good chain line which is probably part of the cause. Those who comment about never needing to back pedal on the trail don't ride techy climbs with ledgey step ups on tight switchbacks. Yes you can work thru it but the side stress on the chain and upper cogs when hung up under tension seems like a snapped chain or bent cog disaster waiting to happen. Not sure if I can shim the ring inward a few mm's on these cranks but looks like it might only help some of the issue.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

^ 10 or 11 speed? If 11, what chain?


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

D Bone said:


> ^ 10 or 11 speed? If 11, what chain?


Me? Stock KMC x10 chain came on 2014 Anthem 3
SunRace cassette , wide range - Page 22- Mtbr.com


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

JMac47 said:


> Me? Stock KMC x10 chain came on 2014 Anthem 3
> SunRace cassette , wide range - Page 22- Mtbr.com


OK. If you were on an 11 speed I would advise to try a SRAM X1 chain to eliminate chain drop when back pedaling.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

D Bone said:


> OK. If you were on an 11 speed I would advise to try a SRAM X1 chain to eliminate chain drop when back pedaling.


Thanks dbone I'll keep that in mind if I go 11 spd route.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone have an actual weight on the CSMX8 11 speed 11-42? I'm trying to figure out if it's a better buy than the Shimano.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is a comparison between SunRace MX3 11-42 and XT+OneUp 42t cog. And yes, issues with the backpedaling on 42t that do not exist with the OneUp setup. KMC X10.93 chain but I do not believe it makes any difference


----------



## Ricanfred (Jun 4, 2015)

Do I need to add Shimano spacer with this cassette? I'm running X7 type 2 derailleur. Thanks....


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The 42t back pedal chain drop has been a problem since they 42t units came out from all companies. The video shows the whole difference, the one up for has worn a taper on the spoke side, simple as that. That taper is made more noticeable by wear due to less than ideal chain line causing laterally stresses on the cog and chain. As that taper becomes more pronounced, the better job it does of me and ing the chain drop onto the cog teeth instead of riding up them.

Review is nice but worn cassette teeth will perform different than new, the thing of back pedal issues only being a sunrace cassette problem is completely wrong. Either let things wear a bit or adjust your chain line inwards a bit.

Same problem can exist on short stays without corrected chain line on 40t as well. I know cause both my bikes are 1x10 and one 40t set up had back pedal issues till the chain and cassette started to wear a little.


All that said, my steel 40t is awesome on my fat bike (29er stored for winter shortly after trying 40t on it, which I don't like the gear steps on it yet, too used to my slx/xt cassette steps). Snow, salt, mud whatever its holding up very well. Money well spent which is more than I can say for sram gx series shifter/RD (not sure which one) which always need a little cable adjust each ride it seems.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is my SunRace MX3 11-40 ready to be installed.


----------



## A Little Bird (Oct 15, 2014)

Glad to see some positive press! I'm thinking about switching up my drivetrain this summer and may have to go this route, the back pedaling thing could be a pain trying to ratchet up some technical stuff but like others have said their not alone in this issue.


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

Installed sunrace 11-42t cassette and XT m8000 derailleur yesterday instead of old XT cassette and zee derailleur. Kept my zee shifter, XT chain, XT crank and AB oval front ring. I didn't even change the wire or housing.

Install was easy, but did take some time to get shifting dialled in the stand. I first thought that shifting required more effort than earlier, but could be the new derailleur. No problem with back pedal. Had to add two links to chain, maybe one would have been enough but the suspension eat a lot of chain so I will start like this.
















Lots of snow here at the moment but did one test ride today on easy trails. No more notice of more effort needed when shifting. No back pedal issue. Shifting is good, but not perfect, like the old setup. Especially in the large cogs, shifting to smaller it hesitates a split second.

Overall I am happy with the new setup, all steel cassette, so should last a while.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> The 42t back pedal chain drop has been a problem since they 42t units came out from all companies. The video shows the whole difference, the one up for has worn a taper on the spoke side, simple as that.
> 
> Review is nice but worn cassette teeth will perform different than new, the thing of back pedal issues only being a sunrace cassette problem is completely wrong. Either let things wear a bit or adjust your chain line inwards a bit.
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Agree with your comment, and if you watch here at 3:45 



is pretty much what I said about the backpedalling on SunRace vs OneUp. Seeing the taper on the SunRace teeth being very similar to OneUp it might be just a matter of wearing it a bit. Will post a long term review when I get the chance to ride it, winter up here...


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

Very pleased with my MX3 11-40. I used to have the OneUp 40t with their replacement 16t. That set up never shifted well on to the 16t, always had to holf the shifter for a split second longer to lift the chain up.
Had the SunRace on for a couple of rides now and its been flawless, changes on the button up and down, even works well in awful mud!!





Careful of the volume at about 1 minute in, I buzzed the camera with the tyre and its loud!


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

mevnet said:


> Agree with your comment, and if you watch here at 3:45
> 
> 
> 
> is pretty much what I said about the backpedalling on SunRace vs OneUp. Seeing the taper on the SunRace teeth being very similar to OneUp it might be just a matter of wearing it a bit. Will post a long term review when I get the chance to ride it, winter up here...


It's more of an "issue" on the repair stand. The X1 drops from the 42t after a 1/2-3/4 rotation and it has never been an issue on the trail. It's rare when I need to backpedal and even more so while on the 42t...


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

950sm07 said:


> It's more of an "issue" on the repair stand. The X1 drops from the 42t after a 1/2-3/4 rotation and it has never been an issue on the trail. It's rare when I need to backpedal and even more so while on the 42t...


I was going to say, how many people _really_ back pedal when in the lowest gear, especially on a 40 or 40t sprocket? Guess depends on where folks are riding, for me that low gear is for spinning.
I tested and my 40t drops when back pedalling (yelli screamy), it varies, sometimes 1/4 some time 1/3 or a rotation, so put put it down to the varying teeth on the sprocket. It's never going to be an issue though.


----------



## Like2Hike (Jan 12, 2016)

*Rear Derailleur?*

What Rear Derailleurs works with these cassettes? I haven't been able to find a 10s RD that will go past 36 teeth.

Do you use an 11-speed Rear Derailleur and a 10-speed shifter? If so, any cost effective choices?

Thanks


----------



## riding4fun (Mar 24, 2010)

2nd time out now with the 11-42T Steel setup and things are working quite well. 
42T seems a wee bit low, so I may go go up a 32T front and see how it feels. 
Last piece of the puzzle was the Goatlink for my setup. Had inconstancy in shifts before that little guy showed up. 

Like2Hike - Most 10s RD's will work (med or long cage), you will need to either use a longer B screw or a GoatLink to keep the RD from chopping on the 42T cog. XT M8000 RD is rated for 11sp, but will work with a 10sp shift.


----------



## Like2Hike (Jan 12, 2016)

riding4fun said:


> Like2Hike - Most 10s RD's will work (med or long cage), you will need to either use a longer B screw or a GoatLink to keep the RD from chopping on the 42T cog. XT M8000 RD is rated for 11sp, but will work with a 10sp shift.


Oh!!! I was clueless as to goat link assuming it was a special chain link. Search and it's a RD hanger extension. Now I know.

Thanks


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Just installed the sunrace 11-40 10 spd while retaining 2 rings up front; rip on me if you want for leaving the granny ring on but its nice to have the option of an extra low gear occasionally. Previous cassette had a 36t. I added 2 links to the chain and its the perfect length; I tested it with suspension completely compressed and the der. jockey arm still had some slack. Turned in the b-screw a few turns on my sram x7 (medium cage 39t capacity) derailleur, clears the 40t nicely and still lots more thread. Shifts up and down perfectly. Zero backpedaling issues in either ring with a new sram 1050 chain. Now I have megarange gearing on my RM Altitude, 22/40<->32/11. Sweet. However, Im gonna try to stay in the bigger chainring as much as i can.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

dwyooaj said:


> Just installed the sunrace 11-40 10 spd while retaining 2 rings up front; rip on me if you want for leaving the granny ring on but its nice to have the option of an extra low gear occasionally. Previous cassette had a 36t. I added 2 links to the chain and its the perfect length; I tested it with suspension completely compressed and the der. jockey arm still had some slack. Turned in the b-screw a few turns on my sram x7 derailleur, clears the 40t nicely and still lots more thread. Shifts up and down perfectly. Zero backpedaling issues in either ring with a new sram 1050 chain. Now I have megarange gearing on my RM Altitude, 22/40<->32/11. Sweet. However, Im gonna try to stay in the bigger chainring as much as i can.


I'm contemplating converting my 1x crankset back to the 2x 26/38 rings and keeping the 11-40 Sunrace CMX3 cassette.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

After over 100km worth of riding, the backpedal issue with the 42t is now a non issue. I didn't change anything in the setup other than taking the rear wheel off a couple of times when cleaning the bike. Go figure. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Ordered the black 11-42t MX3 cassette from Universal Cycles for $65 after coupon. Pics will be up when it arrives.


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

I changed from a KMC chain to an sram chain, backpedal issue disappeared.


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

boardjnky4 said:


> I changed from a KMC chain to an sram chain, backpedal issue disappeared.


So did mine!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Sunrace 11x40*

I just got my Sunrace 11x40 cassette. Still waiting on my new DR. I wanted to see if it would work with my old outdated Shimano XTR DR. I worked O.K. just doesn't shift that smooth. I was surprised it even worked!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

boardjnky4 said:


> I changed from a KMC chain to an sram chain, backpedal issue disappeared.


Interesting. I bought a KMC X10SL for it but if there are issues with the chain dropping, I might just use a sram chain.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

I use a YBN SLA101-TIG chain. Upon initial use, there was a backpedal issue on the 42t. After 100 km of riding, the backpedal issue no longer is a problem.










I use an SLX 175mm crank with a 32t narrow-wide chainring and an SLX rd with clutch.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

moefosho said:


> Interesting. I bought a KMC X10SL for it but if there are issues with the chain dropping, I might just use a sram chain.


I'd go sram


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

boardjnky4 said:


> I'd go sram


Just tested the SRAM chain vs KMC/Shimano for back pedalling issue on an 11 speed drivetrain. Same should apply here - SRAM chain works better


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Just want to thank all of you who commented and shared your experiences. Was on the fence till I read this thread.

Just ordered an 11-40 10 speed cassette. That 40 will make a big difference for my fat body on our hilly terrain.


----------



## axl886 (Oct 15, 2012)

Look what just landed... 

One qn: if my current setup with a XT cass with WT GC + 16t works ok, can I just plonk in the Sunrace without adjusting anything? Thanks.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice to see it in black!
Mine was simple replacement, nothing else needed. Most you might have to play with the B screw adjustment or a bit of cable tension but you should not have to if the cassette range is exactly what you had before


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

11-42t MX3. Nice quality and pretty dang light. $65 after 10% discount at universal cycles.


----------



## Ricanfred (Jun 4, 2015)

^^nice! Can you please share the discount code? Thanks...


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

gravelgrind10
its 10% off of $100 or more purchase. I bought a new helmet and kmc x10sl gold chain.

It doesn't work on everything but it does work on the sunrace and the e13 9-44 cassette. Might just work on full price items?


----------



## Ricanfred (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks! Took advantage of the discount code and ordered an absolute black oval chainring as well.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

Ulysses-31 said:


> I was going to say, how many people _really_ back pedal when in the lowest gear, especially on a 40 or 40t sprocket? Guess depends on where folks are riding, for me that low gear is for spinning.
> I tested and my 40t drops when back pedalling (yelli screamy), it varies, sometimes 1/4 some time 1/3 or a rotation, so put put it down to the varying teeth on the sprocket. It's never going to be an issue though.


i do, every ride many times. If you have ledges while climbing you will backpedal to get into position for every single ledge.


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

goodmojo said:


> i do, every ride many times. If you have ledges while climbing you will backpedal to get into position for every single ledge.


Exactly, and it is often necessary to backpedal to reposition your pedals when starting on a steep incline.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

I tried the 11-40 with 30t single. Low ratio was nice, but the chain issue with back peddle was frustrating. Went back to 11-36 Shimano cassette with 28t elliptical front. Ratio is almost same in lowest gear. Also tried goat link to counter back peddle issue but no help. Will say goat link with current setup is really nice for shifting.


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

goodmojo said:


> i do, every ride many times. If you have ledges while climbing you will backpedal to get into position for every single ledge.





Loch said:


> Exactly, and it is often necessary to backpedal to reposition your pedals when starting on a steep incline.


Fair comments, never noticed how much I back pedal until last weekend. Trying to set off on ridiculously steep climbs. Easily remedied though by lifting the rear and forward pedal until at top of stroke, hopefully after a few rides it will settle in. Will post back here how it goes


----------



## gigolfer (Jan 15, 2016)

I just installed the CSMX3 11-42 cassette with a RF NW 30T on my SB95. I'm running an XT RD (med cage). Had to reverse the b-limit screw but overall the install was simple. I've only road tested the setup but everything shifts up and down well...the chain drops when backpedaling in the 42T cog but I'm hoping that that will get better as the cassette wears a little. I can't wait to test the setup on the trails but so far so good...I'll update after a few rides.

Thanks to all the folks that posted to this thread...the overall comments were positive which encouraged me to try this setup.

~~~UPDATE~~~
I've logged about 50miles on this new setup and it's working great. I have the range I need for the trails I ride. If you are thinking about trying the Sunrace cassette, I recommend you use a gear ratio calculator like Sheldon Brown's Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Gear Calculator to make sure you select the correct size chainring.

The shifting with the CSMX3 is nearly as good as the original XT 11-36 cassette so I don't feel like I'm giving up much shift quality in order to have a super clean, light 1x10 setup that costs a fraction of the 1x11 setups...definitely worth a try, especially if you already have a med cage clutch RD.

~just ride~


----------



## Rui Lopes (Mar 6, 2016)

I have a SLX Shadow plus medium cage, works fine whit sunrace cms s3 or x3? or is not a good ideia?


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Rui Lopes said:


> I have a SLX Shadow plus medium cage, works fine whit sunrace cms s3 or x3? or is not a good ideia?


Are you saying you use one or asking if it will work? I use a Sunrace cmx 40t with an slx and it works fine. A 42t may have issues.


----------



## Rui Lopes (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry man, my english it´s a little bad! :/

I asking if a SLX shadow + medium cage works good(fine) with a cassete sunrace x3 or s3 42 teeth?

ThanKs JMac47


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I am running the 42T with an SLX M675 SGS, although it worked OK out of the box, it was much better installing the Wolftooth Goatlink. I highly recommend it. After I saw how well it shifted with the Goatlink I am now upgrading my wife and so to 1X with an RF narrow/wide 30T, goatlink, Shadow+ and Sunrace 11-42.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Aresab said:


> After I saw how well it shifted with the Goatlink I am now upgrading my wife and so ....


At first, I mis-read and got distracted. It's quite a bit funnier when you get distracted though. getting your wife a goat. great idea.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

I have medium cage Zee and was thinking of getting the 11-42 Sunrace cassette. I was going to get the RADr cage, but for the price I could just get 11spd XT derailleur (maybe this fall even 11speed SLX?) so that product is DOA.

My research months ago revealed that Goatlink is inferior to RADr cage in shifting performance. Interesting to know you have good luck with one. Now you got me thinking if I should get one for 1/3 of the price of the RADr and try it?


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I did not think the Zee came in medium cage, just short. If it is short, the Goatlink may not be the best for a 42T from what I read a while ago. 

I definitely noticed a difference with vs. without the Goatlink on my bikes. On another of my bikes I put an M8000 RDR and that is just a little bit better but a lot more expensive than the Goatlink however for $19.99, the Goatlink works wonders.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Aresab said:


> I did not think the Zee came in medium cage, just short. If it is short, the Goatlink may not be the best for a 42T from what I read a while ago.
> 
> I definitely noticed a difference with vs. without the Goatlink on my bikes. On another of my bikes I put an M8000 RDR and that is just a little bit better but a lot more expensive than the Goatlink however for $19.99, the Goatlink works wonders.


Ok thanks, I may have short cage then. Think I will just stick to 11-36 XT and bump my NW to 32 from 30 this spring and suck it up and maybe wait for 11 speed SLX...


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi, I am playing with the gearing on my amarok. Am currently running a 1x10 33t chain ring and 11-36 sunrace cassette. I have x5 long cage r/d. Will I need a goatlink if I Am thinking about running a 10x40 or 42t cassette. I have a new 30t chain ring that I haven't tried yet. I am wondering if you guys know how much the 30t will impact on the top end? Don't want to lose much off there. I thought about trying to add a 40t cog but seeing mixed reviews on doing that with the Sunrace cassettes.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

fishboy316 said:


> Hi, I am playing with the gearing on my amarok. Am currently running a 1x10 33t chain ring and 11-36 sunrace cassette. I have x5 long cage r/d. Will I need a goatlink if I Am thinking about running a 10x40 or 42t cassette. I have a new 30t chain ring that I haven't tried yet. I am wondering if you guys know how much the 30t will impact on the top end? Don't want to lose much off there. I thought about trying to add a 40t cog but seeing mixed reviews on doing that with the Sunrace cassettes.


How fast will you be going at 90 rpm 29er w/ 2.2 in all combinations of these gears?
Ring/cog 
30/11 21.1 
31/11 21.8
32/11 22.5
33/11 23.2

To make it interesting 33/11 at 82 rpm is 21.1 mph, so same as 30/11 at 90 rpm.

If I had to make an Pretty good guess, You will be just as fast on the 30, and a lot less worn out after your hard rides. :thumbsup:

Depends on where you ride... though. If you are on crushed gravel flat trails. then yea you will see a difference on speed. If it is Twist and turns and roots etc... probably not.

IT is real soon here for my upgrades. Instead of opting for the Sunrace or 40/42 one up, I am moving from 11-34 9s to 11-36 10s, and then I decided on a 32T AbsoluteBlack Oval ** "32T oval ring will suit best someone who uses 30 or 32T chainring currently. While pedaling, you will feel quite similar effort to the one riding round 31T ring (as the smallest diameter of the oval is 30T), but you will gain the speed similar to riding 33/34T chainring." **

I Figured it would be a $230 upgrade but it turned into $800:madman:
New fork, powder coating my frame, etc... New shoes and pedals. :thumbsup:

BikeCalc.com - Bicycle Gear Speed Chart


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

fishboy316 said:


> Hi, I am playing with the gearing on my amarok. Am currently running a 1x10 33t chain ring and 11-36 sunrace cassette. *I have x5 long cage r/d. Will I need a goatlink* if I Am thinking about running a 10x40 or 42t cassette. I have a new 30t chain ring that I haven't tried yet. I am wondering if you guys know how much the 30t will impact on the top end? Don't want to lose much off there. I thought about trying to add a 40t cog but seeing mixed reviews on doing that with the Sunrace cassettes.


X5 as in SRAM? If so a Goatlink will not work.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

fishboy316 said:


> Hi, I am playing with the gearing on my amarok. Am currently running a 1x10 33t chain ring and 11-36 sunrace cassette. I have x5 long cage r/d. Will I need a goatlink if I Am thinking about running a 10x40 or 42t cassette. I have a new 30t chain ring that I haven't tried yet. I am wondering if you guys know how much the 30t will impact on the top end? Don't want to lose much off there. I thought about trying to add a 40t cog but seeing mixed reviews on doing that with the Sunrace cassettes.


You have long cage so no worries. I run Sunrace 11-42 10 speed with short cage XO.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

I Figured it would be a $230 upgrade but it turned into $800:madman:
New fork, powder coating my frame, etc... New shoes and pedals. :thumbsup:

BikeCalc.com - Bicycle Gear Speed Chart[/QUOTE]

HA! That is the way of the biking world! Always more.... I got this Amarok for $650 new and now I have about$400 in upgrades! It just opened a whole new world of spending! LOL

I am going to give the 30T a shot since I already bought it. 30T with 11x36 should do it. We have a lot of climbs where I ride so worst case I will not like it and I will take it off.

The long cage should be good with no need for goat link, sweet! Thanks

Thanks for the Info!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Chains*

So a lot of people have used these guys for a while. Which chains work better than others? They all work (SRAM, Shimano, KMC), but there are different levels of chains. I don't remember any horror stories, but it seems some chains worked better than others when pack pedaling or certain ones shifted better.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

I did this recently for an 11 speed system, and for that application the SRAM chain worked better -





Still use KMC/ Shimano on 10 speed but with the SunRace 11-42 I drop the chain backpedalling. Haven't tried SRAM on this one so YMMV...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

watts888 said:


> So a lot of people have used these guys for a while. Which chains work better than others? They all work (SRAM, Shimano, KMC), but there are different levels of chains. I don't remember any horror stories, but it seems some chains worked better than others when pack pedaling or certain ones shifted better.


That was really helpful!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That was really helpful!


It's a question. In summary, which chains suck on these?


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Will this derailleur work with the sun race 11-42 I ordered









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ttimpe said:


> Will this derailleur work with the sun race 11-42 I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're running a single ring up front, you should have a clutch deraillure.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

I think I have a previous question as the one above ^^^ , I'm building a new bike ( a Cotic BFE) and I'm planning buying a Sunrace CSM3/X3 10psd cassette 11-42. 

My question is : Will a Shimano XT deraillurer RD-M780 (I think it's the one without the clutch) will work with this cassete ? Or the best would be a new one with clutch ? 

What should I choose then? An SLX should be fine ? Or even a Deore ? 

Also , what to choose between this two cassettes , steel or aluminium big cog ? Weight difference is quite minimal .


----------



## Chinman (Dec 27, 2014)

A clutch would be more important if you had a full suspension bike to keep tension on the chain while the suspension is flexing. My wife has the Sunrace 11-42 10 speed on her Fatboy (rigid bike) with a SRAM X5 derailleur. It works fine, and she has not dropped a chain yet after several months of riding. We don't do drops, but we ride some pretty rocky, rooty areas. The NW chainring in the front is pretty good at grabbing the chain. We are using a 30T Wolftooth ring on the front. If you already have a Shimano Derailleur, I would give it a try. You can always get one with a clutch if needed. The SRAM GX is a pretty inexpensive option if you wanted a clutch RD. Also, if you think you would spend a lot of time in the 42T cog, I would get the all steel cassette. With a 30T on the front, I don't need the 42T that often, so I went with the aluminum version. It's a nice cassette and a pretty light setup. In fact, it was nearly the identical weight of the 11-36 Sunrace that came stock on the Fatboy.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

I haven't mentioned, I'll be using a 32t NW chainring from One Up ( I can source this at a good price locally with also with a nice color to match the frame ) so I might use that 42t cog for a while . I've just updated my Jekyll with a full Gx line so budget is kind of limited for my HT even that Gx derailleur looks good.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Bogdan_mb said:


> Also , what to choose between this two cassettes , steel or aluminium big cog ? Weight difference is quite minimal .


I went with steel. Have seen pics and heard stories of big aluminum cogs bending under stress. And, like you stated above...the weight difference is quite minimal.


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

watts888 said:


> So a lot of people have used these guys for a while. Which chains work better than others? They all work (SRAM, Shimano, KMC), but there are different levels of chains. I don't remember any horror stories, but it seems some chains worked better than others when pack pedaling or certain ones shifted better.


I'd recommend sram.

I had chain drops on KMC (with good chain line). Zero drops with sram.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

boardjnky4 said:


> I'd recommend sram.
> 
> I had chain drops on KMC (with good chain line). Zero drops with sram.


Thanks. It sounded like most chain complaints went away after replacing with SRAM. Grabbed a SRAM 1031. It was $13, which is what I needed to get free shipping.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

I've ordered the steel CSM3 all steel cassette & PC-X1 chain from Sram , Octane One NW ring upfront and XT RD-M780 derailleur. I'll get back how it shifts in a few days when I get it shipped . Hope it works pretty much the same as a GX I've just installed.


----------



## TalMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

*I like the rear derailleur protector!*

:thumbsup:


cokratex said:


> Installed sunrace 11-42t cassette and XT m8000 derailleur yesterday instead of old XT cassette and zee derailleur. Kept my zee shifter, XT chain, XT crank and AB oval front ring. I didn't even change the wire or housing.
> 
> Install was easy, but did take some time to get shifting dialled in the stand. I first thought that shifting required more effort than earlier, but could be the new derailleur. No problem with back pedal. Had to add two links to chain, maybe one would have been enough but the suspension eat a lot of chain so I will start like this.
> 
> ...


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

Chinman said:


> My wife and I have 2 Fatboys. I converted both to 1 x 10, and I absolutely love it. I did mine with a Wolftooth 42 cog added to an XT cassette and my wife's with a Sunrace 11-42 10sp cassette. Had the Sunrace been available at the time, I would have definitely done mine the same way. It really is good quality. We have 30T on the front with Wolftooth NW rings. We were coming from 22T/36T in the front. The 30T front chainring paired with the 11-42T on the back is plenty of range for mountain biking. The X9 shifter and derailleur should be great. My wife has a X5, and it works great with the cassette. I did have to adjust both the B screw and the high limit screw to get up to the 42T cog. If I were doing much road riding, I'd need a bigger chainring on the front, but I have no interest in going on the road on the Fatboy, unless it is down the hill to the car


Hi, Do you have backpedaling issue with your setup? Your setup will be similar to my built plan. I have a Turner Sultan (29) with longer chainstay and it seems that most of backpedaling issues are from short stay frame and chainline. Thanks for you input.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Here is my setup. CSMX3 11-42 10 speed with KMC gold chain. Shifting is XT quality with my xt der and shifter.

This is budget quality wide range.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

I can't figure out from this picture , is that derailleur with clutch or without?


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

I believe it had clutch from what I see 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

moefosho said:


> View attachment 1058897
> 
> Here is my setup. CSMX3 11-42 10 speed with KMC gold chain. Shifting is XT quality with my xt der and shifter.
> 
> This is budget quality wide range.


Nice set up.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is my SunRace MX3 CHAMPAGNE 10sp 11-40 recent set up with X7 front deraileur and X9, Type 2, 10sp rear. Shifting has never been so smooth. I have not tested it in steep climbs yet. My chainrings are 28/42, hope it will be enough.


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

EOS_ said:


> Here is my SunRace MX3 CHAMPAGNE 10sp 11-40 recent set up with X7 front deraileur and X9, Type 2, 10sp rear. Shifting has never been so smooth. I have not tested it in steep climbs yet. My chainrings are 28/42, hope it will be enough.


You'll climb mountains with a 28x40


----------



## Averbuks (Oct 24, 2014)

All,

Sorry if this was covered but has anyone tried the 11-42 with an XT 10 speed SGS (long cage) RD? I am curious if people still have the same shifting issues.

My Tallboy LT has a XT M785 (2x10 setup) w/ a long cage XT RD.

I am looking for the most economical way to get to 1x10 using the Sunrace 11-42t and am hoping that I could get away with just a cassette, narrow wide chain ring and a Sram X1 chain (I read that it may help with the backpedal issue)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I believe my 10speed XT RD is a long cage. Perhaps a medium cage. Picture is up a few posts. I am running the 11-42 with a KMC chain. No issues.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Averbuks said:


> All,
> 
> Sorry if this was covered but has anyone tried the 11-42 with an XT 10 speed SGS (long cage) RD? I am curious if people still have the same shifting issues.
> 
> ...


If you plan in running a 42T with the stock XT derailleur...I highly suggest getting a RADr cage. It will improve the shifting in the small cogs tremendously.

I ran the XT Shadow Plus with the 42T before the third party cages and add ons were available. I had to reverse my b screw and the shifting in the small cogs sucked. It would just tick and skip unless I held down the shifter. I eventually ditched the Shimano for SRAM. Lol...a few months later...OneUp came out with the RAD cage.


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

RS VR6 said:


> If you plan in running a 42T with the stock XT derailleur...I highly suggest getting a RADr cage. It will improve the shifting in the small cogs tremendously.
> 
> I ran the XT Shadow Plus with the 42T before the third party cages and add ons were available. I had to reverse my b screw and the shifting in the small cogs sucked. It would just tick and skip unless I held down the shifter. I eventually ditched the Shimano for SRAM. Lol...a few months later...OneUp came out with the RAD cage.


Thanks for the advice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

Averbuks said:


> All,
> 
> Sorry if this was covered but has anyone tried the 11-42 with an XT 10 speed SGS (long cage) RD? I am curious if people still have the same shifting issues.
> 
> ...


That setup should work fine.

The derailleur won't change the backpedal issue, since the backpedal drop occurs on the opposite side of the cassette. Shifting, itself, should be good with that derailleur though. I would just monitor chain slap if it's not a clutch type.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Does this look like the standard Zee short cage? Could I have a medium cage of some sort? Does not have One Up anywhere on it. Bought the bike like this second hand and know for a fact the owner ran 42t and 16T Wolftooth cogs before. I will get a close up pic once I get home. Asking because with with a medium cage I have a decent shot of making the Sunrace 11-42 work fairly well, correct?



Here is a pic of Zee for comparison.

RD-M640-SS


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like a medium cage


----------



## Averbuks (Oct 24, 2014)

boardjnky4 said:


> That setup should work fine.
> 
> The derailleur won't change the backpedal issue, since the backpedal drop occurs on the opposite side of the cassette. Shifting, itself, should be good with that derailleur though. I would just monitor chain slap if it's not a clutch type.


It is a clutch type, Shimano XT M786 10 Speed Shadow+ Rear Mech SGS long cage


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Question is... Do i get a one up 42 and 16 for $96 and add to my pg 1070 or get the sunrace for $90? Im thinking on the fatbike if the sunrace is all pinned together? This is the way to go as im a hub destroyer, would hate to bend that big cog on a climb.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

solarplex said:


> Question is... Do i get a one up 42 and 16 for $96 and add to my pg 1070 or get the sunrace for $90? Im thinking on the fatbike if the sunrace is all pinned together? This is the way to go as im a hub destroyer, would hate to bend that big cog on a climb.


I have a few hundred miles on my sunrace and its holding together quite well thus far, even at my weight (240 ride weight). If you care at all about shift quality, its an easy decision to go with a cassette that has its cogs purposefully clocked together so the chain will shift from one to the next without skipping along a couple links till it finds its home. Its for this reason my wolftooth cog barely has 50 miles on it before I replaced it with a complete cassette.


----------



## A Little Bird (Oct 15, 2014)

So... Sram just announced their new setup.. 1 x 12sp with a 10-50t cassette.. Their calling it the end to front MTB derailluers. Curious to see how it effects the sales of these 10-42s. Although i think it'll be a couple years before it does anything. I know i dont have 1500 for a drive train group..


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

A Little Bird said:


> So... Sram just announced their new setup.. 1 x 12sp with a 10-50t cassette.. Their calling it the end to front MTB derailluers. Curious to see how it effects the sales of these 10-42s. Although i think it'll be a couple years before it does anything. I know i dont have 1500 for a drive train group..


Yeah 1500 is just stupid on a drive train. Rather go 11 speed shimano set up and get the oneup shark 50 t kit and mini driver and cassette combo way way cheaper.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Ulysses-31 said:


> Looks like a medium cage


Here are close up pics, so does not look like stock Zee cage. Is it possible to identify which one this is and more importantly could this be enough for the Sunrace 11-42 to work smooth? Right now running XT 11-36 with 30T NW and XT chain and would like to go Sunrace 11-42 with 32T NW and KMC X10-73 chain.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Someone must have swapped cages. I have a ZEE and the cage is nowhere near that length. The cage length looks ok, but the performance will still suffer with the 42 as it does not like going beyond the 36T limit. Get a RAD cage from OneUp.


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

My stock zee FR works OK with 11-40t on a hardtail but I'm really looking forward to trying the radr


----------



## markus_krk (Jul 27, 2013)

But you still needed a longer B screw for it to work properly?

Anybody else running stock 786 SGS without radr or goatlink without any issues?


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

I dont get the hesitation to get a goat link. Its like $20


----------



## markus_krk (Jul 27, 2013)

Not everyone here lives in the US and in other places radr/goatlink is more expensive making this modification pointless. 
If I had to get them both I can easily get new M-8000 RD for the same price or even cheaper and be done.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

markus_krk said:


> But you still needed a longer B screw for it to work properly?
> 
> Anybody else running stock 786 SGS without radr or goatlink without any issues?


I am using the XT without a link and it works flawlessly


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

A Little Bird said:


> So... Sram just announced their new setup.. 1 x 12sp with a 10-50t cassette.. Their calling it the end to front MTB derailluers. Curious to see how it effects the sales of these 10-42s. Although i think it'll be a couple years before it does anything. I know i dont have 1500 for a drive train group..


11-40 & 42 put an end to the need for a front derailleur, simply adjust the chain ring size to suit your riding. Many MTBers don't want to spend out a bunch of money on a complete 11 speed upgrade when the SunRace cassettes (and originally expander rings) do the same thing at a fraction of the cost. 
Over time though 10 speed will fade away like 7, 8 & 9 speed as priority is put on manufacturing 11 (and eventually 12) speed compatible hubs, etc, for the new bike market. In a couple of years once 12 speed is main stream 11 speed will be cheap, 10 speed will old. That said, in recent years the quality of components has increased, look at the serviceability of Hope hubs, so a wide range 10 speed drive train could well have a much longer working life than the old 8 and 9 speed -10 spped might be around for a lot longer than previous drives trains.


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

Ulysses-31 said:


> ...a wide range 10 speed drive train could well have a much longer working life than the old 8 and 9 speed -10 spped might be around for a lot longer than previous drives trains.


I hope so, I have no plans to go beyond 10 speeds anytime soon. For my riding on my primary bike, my current 11-42 10 speed cassette does everything I need it to and I don't want more steps in the range. Going beyond 10 speeds only makes things worse from my perspective, so unless there is some sort of fundamental leap in drivetrain technology, I am very happy to remain right where I am for a long time, at least in basic layout. I will happily continue to chase refinements as they will fit into my setup.


----------



## andyfloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

RS VR6 said:


> Someone must have swapped cages. I have a ZEE and the cage is nowhere near that length. The cage length looks ok, but the performance will still suffer with the 42 as it does not like going beyond the 36T limit. Get a RAD cage from OneUp.


not true, i have a stock cage ZEE on a VPP full suspension. I run a 42T sunrace, and goat link stock B screw shifts great no lie.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

I've just got my CSM3 cassette ( the one with steel big cog) and found sadly that it weights way more than stated by Sunrace . 450g vs 414g (this is what they advertised) is a big difference. Now I feel frustrated that I haven't got the x3 versions but hope 50g won't hurt that bad . 

On Monday I'll put it on and I'll be back with impressions.


----------



## Rist (Oct 15, 2009)

Bogdan_mb said:


> I've just got my CSM3 cassette ( the one with steel big cog) and found sadly that it weights way more than stated by Sunrace . 450g vs 414g (this is what they advertised) is a big difference. Now I feel frustrated that I haven't got the x3 versions but hope 50g won't hurt that bad .
> 
> On Monday I'll put it on and I'll be back with impressions.


As far as I've seen the CSM3 11-40t is about ~410-420g and all the CSM3 11-42t cassettes I've seen have been advertised as 450g.


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Bogdan_mb said:


> I've just got my CSM3 cassette ( the one with steel big cog) and found sadly that it weights way more than stated by Sunrace . 450g vs 414g (this is what they advertised) is a big difference. Now I feel frustrated that I haven't got the x3 versions but hope 50g won't hurt that bad .
> 
> On Monday I'll put it on and I'll be back with impressions.


OMG 50g I feel so bad for you. And they are advertised as either 414 or 450g

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenhelmet (Feb 29, 2016)

Bogdan_mb said:


> hope 50g won't hurt that bad .


If you even notice 50g, you're a better rider than I will ever be.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

andyfloyd said:


> not true, i have a stock cage ZEE on a VPP full suspension. I run a 42T sunrace, and goat link stock B screw shifts great no lie.


Interesting. I have a Zee and 11-36XT cass on an HD3 and it barely copes with the chain growth. (In 11t cog chain is drooping) If I wind the B screw to reduce the slack the chain wrap reduces and I can wear out the small cogs in 4 months). Take a couple of links out and the derailleur is over stretched at bottom out. 
I'm hoping a CSMS3 40t and a M8000 GS will 'solve' the slack chain and chain wrap issues leading to a longer service life. 
If not I'm throwing away the derailleur system and getting a Zerode with a pinion gearbox when it comes out.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

syrous44 said:


> OMG 50g I feel so bad for you. And they are advertised as either 414 or 450g
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


When the lightest cassette is 300g and the heaviest is around 500g , 50 grams difference means 25% . Also this is rotating mass and will count in extensive riding .

But as I've said its not an issue for me it's just a difference from what it's stated in case someone else needs the lighter one should go for CSMX3 for a small price difference.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I also believe you were expecting the claimed weight of the 40t, which is why you were surprised by the weight of the 42t.

But regardless, 50g of rotational weight at the cassette is a lot better than 50g at the rims or tires. The further away from the point of rotation the more difficult the weight is to accelerate. And you'd be hard presed to tell the difference 50g makes on a set of tires.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

I got my readings from here : Sunrace Kassette CSMS3 10-fach 11-42 | günstig kaufen bei ActionSports.de

Looks like it's their mistake since you are all true , I've read many other reviews where they say the all steel cogs version is 60g more heavier than CS-MX3 version.

Nevertheless I'll see tomorrow if it's doing it's job as it should


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Bogdan_mb said:


> When the lightest cassette is 300g and the heaviest is around 500g , 50 grams difference means 25% . Also this is rotating mass and will count in extensive riding .
> 
> But as I've said its not an issue for me it's just a difference from what it's stated in case someone else needs the lighter one should go for CSMX3 for a small price difference.


Why do people give a **** about grams are you a professional xc or enduro competition rider. Is a bike 30 lbs or lighter not good enough for you. You want light go spend 1000 on a whole new xo1 1x11. The bike industry will love you for it. Chiching!!

If it didn't matter to you, you would not have complained in the first place.

Sunrace makes components that are affordable and of decent quality. I rather get a heaver cassette made of steal or higher end aluminum so they last longer then fancy cnced light metals that wear quickly.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

I think 10 speed drivetrain will be like Windows XP, just keep on going and going...

Sounds like 50/50 on the Zee with the 11-42, and Radr cage is almost same price as XT M8000. I think I will just wait it out for a bit longer, completely wear out the chain and cassette I have and pickup whichever makes more sense at the time, probably by early fall...11-42 10spd or 11-46 11spd


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

kryten said:


> I think 10 speed drivetrain will be like Windows XP, just keep on going and going...
> 
> Sounds like 50/50 on the Zee with the 11-42, and Radr cage is almost same price as XT M8000. I think I will just wait it out for a bit longer, completely wear out the chain and cassette I have and pickup whichever makes more sense at the time, probably by early fall...11-42 10spd or 11-46 11spd


You meant 10-46 11 spd perhaps?:thumbsup: I'm in the same 10 spd boat/same A3 bike too actually. 
I have the xt m8000 crank and 11/40 cassette on now but might switch up to a 42, instead of dropping down to a 30t front ring. Or just put the stock 2x setup back on.....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

syrous44 said:


> OMG 50g I feel so bad for you. And they are advertised as either 414 or 450g
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Maybe 50 grams is gonna break his balls?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rotflmao, complaining about 50g on a cassette. Unless your the number 1 pro rider in the world and have a very expensive >1% deviation scale to weigh your bike, YOU'LL NEVER BE ABLE TO TELL.

This constant ridiculous level of demand for light weight parts is why durability is total crap anymore unless you weigh 150lbs or less.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

kryten said:


> I think 10 speed drivetrain will be like Windows XP, just keep on going and going...
> 
> Sounds like 50/50 on the Zee with the 11-42, and Radr cage is almost same price as XT M8000. I think I will just wait it out for a bit longer, completely wear out the chain and cassette I have and pickup whichever makes more sense at the time, probably by early fall...11-42 10spd or 11-46 11spd


Get m8000 rear derailleur, its a remarkable piece of kit and works flawlessly with wide range 10spd too.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Maybe 50 grams is gonna break his balls?


Pro-tip ! Don't worry, even if I ride without a saddle it won't break them .

Anyways someone should get an attitude check ...


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

Now topic related , I've put the cassette on , no backpedal issues . It shifts quite nice on the big cogs (actually comparable with my GX setup) but shifting issues apear on the small ones. It goes down but going up from 11, 13 it requires some extra help .

Therefore what's the best option to improve it ?

XT 785 + Radr Cage is 100 euros
The guy from the shop told me to go for an X9 ? Will that solve the problem completely?
I've read somewhere around here that an M8000 derailleur would be a good option , but how does it cope with an 10 speed shifter ?


----------



## Pilsner1 (Mar 17, 2011)

M8000 works fine with the 10 speed shifter


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Yup, M8000 works just fine - 




@Bogdan_mb Have you played with the B screw on your setup? And I would try to play with the cable tension as well, does that make the problem go away? Does it cause trouble shifting on the bigger cogs?


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

JMac47 said:


> You meant 10-46 11 spd perhaps?:thumbsup: I'm in the same 10 spd boat/same A3 bike too actually.
> I have the xt m8000 crank and 11/40 cassette on now but might switch up to a 42, instead of dropping down to a 30t front ring. Or just put the stock 2x setup back on.....


11-46 11spd.

Shimano Tweaks 11-Speed Offerings - Goes 11-46T - Pinkbike


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

I've seen that video . He just says at one time in the video , it shift good but not perfect , that's why I'm asking if there are better options out there . 

I've played with the B screw but it's something that's beyond its capabilities since the gap between the small pulley and the small cog is really big and it can't up shift correctly .


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Pilsner1 said:


> M8000 works fine with the 10 speed shifter


I run a 10spd xtr shifter with the m8000 derailleur and 11/40 10spd cassette and it works perfectly. Well worth buying the m8000 if you intend to ultimately go 11spd anyway. Kmc 10spd chain too btw, never broken a chain or had any other issues.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Does the M8000 control the chain well or does it bounce around against the mount/b screw like my Zee does, esp on the small cogs


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

The M8000 is designed to handle 40/42T cogs. 

I was thinking about running a 40T with the ZEE on my trail bike...but I think I'll just buy a M8000 instead and avoid any potential headaches with the ZEE.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm running the M8000 GS/Saint Shifter with the Sunrace 11-42 cassette on 2 bikes and it appears very well suited to the setup. Shifting is excellent and chainslap is minimal. I had first upgraded an SLX RDR with a goatlink and that also was very good, but the M8000 is just a little bit better. I moved the goatlink setups to my wife and son's bike and they get along with them well.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

What to get : long or medium cage ?


----------



## bluesky6 (Feb 25, 2012)

I put a 11-40 10-speed csms3 on my wife's roadbike last night. This is a conversion from a 2x8 Sora drivetrain.

Since I was also converting the bike from dropbar to flatbar (don't ask), the Sora road shifter/brake levers went the way of the front derailleur.

Final configuration:
- Aforementioned 11-42 10-speed cassette
- SRAM GX medium cage derailleur. Medium recommended for 40T cassette. I had to screw in the B-screw all the way in and then back out 1.5 turn
- SRAM 1071 chain. I had to cut off 2 links. Installation was easy because the derailleur has a lock feature
- SRAM GX 10-speed flatbar shifter
- SRAM BL700 road brake levers
- SRAM (brand doesn't matter here) 38T chainring. This replaced the 50-34 chainrings so I didn't have to swap crankset.
- Single chainring bolts. Yeah forgot about these and had to run out to LBS to grab a set

The bike is still on the stand and not yet ridden but shifting seems smooth even if a little noisy especially when going from the 40T to 36T. Backpedaling did drop the chain from 40T a couple of times. I'll need to lubricate and see if this is going to be a permanent "feature".

Thanks to this forum, I discovered the diff between csms3 and csmx3. I'm thinking of getting the latter in 11-42 10-speed for the climber road bike I'm building but it's completely sold out from Ebay US sellers and places like Universal and bikeman. I don't want to use 11-speed because I already have a set of SRAM Force 10-speed brifters.


----------



## andyfloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

RS VR6 said:


> The M8000 is designed to handle 40/42T cogs.
> 
> I was thinking about running a 40T with the ZEE on my trail bike...but I think I'll just buy a M8000 instead and avoid any potential headaches with the ZEE.


I have a ZEE on my blur TR and my Carbon Hardtail. 40T on the HT, 42T on the TR and it shifts like butter stock B screw I have a goat link on the 42T the 40T the ZEE is all stock it works just fine man


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

I was running a ZEE with a 40t expander for a while on my Yelli, it worked fine in dry conditions and looked sweet as, however as soon as the weather turned bad big troubles!
The setup was so tight there was no room for problems at all, as soon as the mud and crud of winder came along I was rippling derailleurs off every week in the low gears, put a medium cage on and ta-daa ... no more problems. 
So just be aware if you plan to run a ZEE with a 40t and live where the conditions get nasty in the winter.


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

Quick update on back pedal issues.
200+ miles on my 11-40 now and back pedal drop has stopped, chain and cassette now fully run in and all good.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

The prices on these cassettes keep dropping on eBay. Might be time to finally grab one.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

RS VR6 said:


> The prices on these cassettes keep dropping on eBay. Might be time to finally grab one.


So it was you that beat me to the black one!?

Bought myself a Champagne colored CSMX3 11-40 ^^

+ a new Sram chain to top it off...

fyi - steup will be: CSMX3 11-40 cassette - sram GX med cage rd - sram x9 shifter - sram pc1031 10spd chain - 32t oval cr by absolute black...

as I've gone budget route (eBay) items will take a week or two to arrive... once installed and tested I'll check back in =)


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

RS VR6 said:


> The prices on these cassettes keep dropping on eBay. Might be time to finally grab one.


check ebay seller : trailthis 
I've found the are the best to deal with on ebay, bar none.


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Anyone running a regular xt derailleur long cage (non clutch) , with the sun race 11-42 10 speed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

ttimpe said:


> Anyone running a regular xt derailleur long cage (non clutch) , with the sun race 11-42 10 speed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only issue you will have with this set up is possible chain drop to excessive chain slap. I would get clutch derailleur or get a chain guide to keep chain on narrow wide and help align things.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

ttimpe said:


> Anyone running a regular xt derailleur long cage (non clutch) , with the sun race 11-42 10 speed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm using a 11-42 cassette With a XT RD-m780 non clutched derailleur and shifts fine with stock B screw until you get down do smaller cogs (8 and 9 spd) where sometimes you need to help it slightly to switch up or down . No backpedal issue nor dropping a chain with my narrow wide upfront. Mind that my bike is a hardtail .


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Bogdan_mb said:


> I'm using a 11-42 cassette With a XT RD-m780 non clutched derailleur and shifts fine with stock B screw until you get down do smaller cogs (8 and 9 spd) where sometimes you need to help it slightly to switch up or down . No backpedal issue nor dropping a chain with my narrow wide upfront. Mind that my bike is a hardtail .


Mine is a hard tail too did you move b screw all the way in?


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't remember exactly but almost all in . Tomorrow I'll make you a picture . But since yours it's 40 on the big cog must be slightly different. Anyway it's a set and forget only that I'm planning to buy a m8000 XT derailleur .


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Bogdan_mb said:


> I don't remember exactly but almost all in . Tomorrow I'll make you a picture . But since yours it's 40 on the big cog must be slightly different. Anyway it's a set and forget only that I'm planning to buy a m8000 XT derailleur .


The cog on there now is 36 going up to 42. Thanks


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

Finally got a 11-42 Sunrace through LBS. First impression is good. Also got new chain and using a X9 clutch rd. No real install issue but I did move B screw out and had to leave the chain a little longer than normal to get a good shift on the 42 cog. I also slacked the cable tension to help shifting in the small gears. By far the cheapest way I've found to get to 42 in the back. $59 at the shop.


----------



## Biggus Duckus (Apr 5, 2016)

I was looking to lower my gear range a bit and switch to a 40t or 42t cassette with my road setup. It sounds like my road Tiagra drivetrain can handle an M8000 rear d just fine, but I'm a bit worried about the compact double up front. Has anyone done this Sunrace cassette with a double or triple crankset?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

It really is hard to beat 50$ shipped to your door for a cassette that looks this nice and shifts as smooth as this one!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Quick, no-cost way to save 10g - replace the SunRace steel lock ring with an old XT aluminium one (15 vs 5g).


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone else running one of these and having issues with shifting when you rotate the cranks backwards? When I stop to wait on someone, eat a snack or BS I usually roll the cranks back to a good start point before taking off. With this new cassette the chain usually drops a few gears on the rear. 

What gives?


----------



## Pilsner1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Chainline bro


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Pilsner1 said:


> Chainline bro


Never had that issue with my 11-36 cassette and OneUp 42T. Same chainline.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Never had that issue with my 11-36 cassette and OneUp 42T. Same chainline.


Also, because of the MRP guide I am running, I cannot shim the crank any closer to the frame. What are my options? Shimming the cassette out? Obviously I can't go too far that direction before the threads on the cassette lock don't catch anymore.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Still awaiting my SunRace cassette, but from what I've read on this forum, putting some miles on the drivetrain will eliminate the chain drop. Some also claim to have no chain drop using a SRAM chain instead of KMC or Shimano.

I have chainring spacers waiting, just in case.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Interesting. I'm using a KMC chain and only have ~50 miles on it. If it doesn't get better after a few rides I may try spacing the cassette. It's a brand new chain so I'd like to avoid replacing it already.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

hdparrish said:


> Still awaiting my SunRace cassette, but from what I've read on this forum, putting some miles on the drivetrain will eliminate the chain drop. Some also claim to have no chain drop using a SRAM chain instead of KMC or Shimano.
> 
> I have chainring spacers waiting, just in case.


My MTB has a 10s SunRace cassette (11-42) with a KMC chain. Road bike has an 11s SunRace cassette (11-40) with a SRAM chain. Both drop the chain when backpedaling on the largest cogs. I don't use the 42 and 40 cogs too often, so they might need some additional miles to eliminate chain drop.


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

I had emailed Sunrace with a question/comment. They replied that an 11-46 11 speed will be out this summer. May need to upgrade then, we'll see.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> My MTB has a 10s SunRace cassette (11-42) with a KMC chain. Road bike has an 11s SunRace cassette (11-40) with a SRAM chain. Both drop the chain when backpedaling on the largest cogs. I don't use the 42 and 40 cogs too often, so they might need some additional miles to eliminate chain drop.


I'm just echoing what I've read; I've no experience with the cassette yet. Should arrive within a few days, however.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

WMBigs said:


> I had emailed Sunrace with a question/comment. They replied that an 11-46 11 speed will be out this summer. May need to upgrade then, we'll see.


Interesting, lets way to see how it compares to XT 11-46 11spd on price and performance, but with some luck, we may get 11 speed SLX by fall as well.


----------



## HSracer (Jun 30, 2013)

For those who have this cassette, how is the jump between the 15t and 18t cogs? That is a 20% jump which looks enourmous


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

HSracer said:


> For those who have this cassette, how is the jump between the 15t and 18t cogs? That is a 20% jump which looks enourmous


Wondering the same thing mine will be here Wednesday


----------



## HSracer (Jun 30, 2013)

ttimpe said:


> Wondering the same thing mine will be here Wednesday


Would you mind updating when you get yours?


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

HSracer said:


> Would you mind updating when you get yours?


Yup I'll let you know I have a xt non clutch derailleur right now see if it works


----------



## Biggus Duckus (Apr 5, 2016)

I accidentally ordered the 11-speed instead of the 10-speed cassette, so I will have a few more days before I can get things in order. It's gonna be a mess though: Tiagra 10-speed shifter, M8000 derailleur, Goatlink and 42-tooth cassette. 

In hindsight I should have just gotten the 40-tooth cassette and used the Tiagra derailleur with the Roadlink instead of Goatlink...


----------



## HSracer (Jun 30, 2013)

ttimpe said:


> Yup I'll let you know I have a xt non clutch derailleur right now see if it works


Thanks


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

HSracer said:


> For those who have this cassette, how is the jump between the 15t and 18t cogs? That is a 20% jump which looks enourmous


Are you wondering how it shifts or how it feels on the legs? Neither have stood out as horrible in the ~80 miles I've put on mine. This shifts night and day better than my old OneUp 16t/42t setup.


----------



## HSracer (Jun 30, 2013)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Are you wondering how it shifts or how it feels on the legs? Neither have stood out as horrible in the ~80 miles I've put on mine. This shifts night and day better than my old OneUp 16t/42t setup.


I was wondering if the jump between gears felt too big.


----------



## bradoemba (Jun 18, 2004)

2014 Tallboy carbon
Original set up is SLX RD with clutch, SLX 2x10 with 22/36 Race Face rings, stock 11-36t rear cassette

Time to redo the rotating parts of the drive train. After reading all 696 posts (!!) I have a plan:

Sunrace 11-42
NW 26T x 64 front (unsure of brand)
SRAM chain.

Any reason this wont work? If needed I'll get a longer B-screw or the GoatLink, but wait and see. I run all day on my local trails in just the 22 front (not NW) and have no issues. Swap the 36 for a bash guard and call it good. My week lungs and legs need the low gear to be as close to my current 22x36 as possible.

Am I missing something/anything?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

bradoemba said:


> Am I missing something/anything?


Leg Strength. 

Sounds like a solid plan, though Ill bet youll need the longer screw, and eventually want to upgrade to the goat link, from what I hear from the shimano boys. But do you really need that low gearing? Do you really find yourself absolutely needing that 22x36 frequently? Maybe try going through your local trails and limiting yourself to the 22x28 or 22x32 cogs, just to see if you can push it? The 26t is really going to give up a lot up top. I already notice running out of gear on fireroads with my 28t, and the 26t would be that much worse. Or maybe the trails by you are all long grueling climbs followed by bombing downhill without the need to pedal.


----------



## bradoemba (Jun 18, 2004)

Been mountain biking for 20 years - I know what I am and what works. Tried to 'tough it out' a few years ago on a new bike (Salsa Spearfish) that came with 26/39 up front. Miserable until I converted it to 22/36. Like I said, my goto ride keeps me in the 22 granny 95% of the time.  Lots of short grinding up then quick downs. No dirt or paved roads - all techy singletrack. Experimented with another ride yesterday that has longer, faster down hills and kept it in my 22 just to see. I didn't need more gear. (But I'll get more with the above proposed combo.)


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

That seems incredibly low to me, but we're all built differently and we ride different trails. If it works for you, then stick with it.

Hope to have some SunRace cassette experiences to share within the next week or two. Still waiting on mine to arrive from England as I could not source a local or even national supplier who had the one I wanted in stock. (I was late to the party, obviously.)


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

bradoemba said:


> 2014 Tallboy carbon
> Original set up is SLX RD with clutch, SLX 2x10 with 22/36 Race Face rings, stock 11-36t rear cassette
> 
> Time to redo the rotating parts of the drive train. After reading all 696 posts (!!) I have a plan:
> ...


I would go with the m8000 xt derailleur. No b screw or goat link needed as it's a 11 speed derailleur that works with 10 speed shimano shifters.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

bradoemba said:


> Been mountain biking for 20 years - I know what I am and what works. Tried to 'tough it out' a few years ago on a new bike (Salsa Spearfish) that came with 26/39 up front. Miserable until I converted it to 22/36. Like I said, my goto ride keeps me in the 22 granny 95% of the time. Lots of short grinding up then quick downs. No dirt or paved roads - all techy singletrack. Experimented with another ride yesterday that has longer, faster down hills and kept it in my 22 just to see. I didn't need more gear. (But I'll get more with the above proposed combo.)


In almost all reviews regarding 1 by 10 or 11 there is a mention that this kind of setups are not for everyone . Don't get me wrong but with 26 upfront you'll get a really bad ratio for downhill sections . Imagine that you will loose the last two small cogs . Also using a single ring on the 64 bcd will create a really nasty chainline on those small cogs that you'll need much of the time . Is there an option for a Direct Mount ring since that would help ? What kind of crankset do you have ?

Your best option would be albeit slightly more expensive , XT 11spd cassette with one up upgrade for 45 or event 50 teeth and at least a 30 upfront .

Trust me , I've recently done two conversions from 2x to 1x , both have 32 NW , one has Sunrace 11-42 and one SRAM 10-42 and downhills sections have become less fun since I spin out a lot of times over 25 mph on both bikes .


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

26T up front? Stay with 2x10, much better spread.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I run 26t for my fat bike no problem. Actually works perfectly for me.

And NO a 64 BCD NW ring DOES NOT create a bad chainline for the smaller cogs. Using them improves the balance of the chainline. I use the WT one and since it's dished a fair bit it actually gives about a perfect chainline. Chainline being centered on the cassette is an epic fail. Proper chainline is even lateral flex per link at the 2 ends of a cassette. 

This can vary depending on how much the ring is dished, but wolftooth pretty much hit it on the nose.

I use 26 on my fatty and dropped my29er to 28t just last weekend.

It's not for everyone but I can gear my 1x easily to what I need since my trails don't really allow nor or my skills able to spin out any higher anyway. Can on pavement but could care less about that myself. Geared to cover all the trails I ride.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

bradoemba said:


> Been mountain biking for 20 years - I know what I am and what works. Tried to 'tough it out' a few years ago on a new bike (Salsa Spearfish) that came with 26/39 up front. Miserable until I converted it to 22/36. Like I said, my goto ride keeps me in the 22 granny 95% of the time. Lots of short grinding up then quick downs. No dirt or paved roads - all techy singletrack. Experimented with another ride yesterday that has longer, faster down hills and kept it in my 22 just to see. I didn't need more gear. (But I'll get more with the above proposed combo.)


I'm 67 y/o and am just like you. Never have enough low gears. Down hill I'm coating. Set up my fat bike exactly with your plan. 26T AB oval NW. Only have a road test but shifted fine. When I get back from my trip to AZ , I'll trail test it. I think I'll go for the goat link as security. It's cheap and easy to install.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Chainline being centered on the cassette is an epic fail. Proper chainline is even lateral flex per link at the 2 ends of a cassette.


Can you elaborate on how centering the chainline on the cassette is an "epic fail"? Even your buddies at Wolftooth suggest that centering on the cassette is a good rule of thumb:



> Q: What is an optimal chainline for 1x?
> 
> A: That depends on many factors. 49-50 is *centered on the cassette* and *that is optimal* for a rider that used the whole range of the cassette in a normal distribution. Most riders favor one area of the cassette based on riding style and ring size selection. In our testing and rider feedback, we have come to the following conclusions: when using a GC40 or GC42, a chainline of 47-50mm is best. When using a standard 11-36 cassette we have had no chain retention issues in the range of 47-53mm (yes if you have a 53 mm chainline and ride in the biggest cog on your cassette, your chain will wear faster!)


From here:
FAQ ? wolftoothcomponents.com


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

jimw said:


> Can you elaborate on how centering the chainline on the cassette is an "epic fail"? Even your buddies at Wolftooth suggest that centering on the cassette is a good rule of thumb:
> 
> From here:
> FAQ ? wolftoothcomponents.com


You must have only read the bolded part, then stopped.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> You must have only read the bolded part, then stopped.


You must have read the entire thing, but not understood it.

The bold is my emphasis (not WT's), to emphasize my point. If you use the whole range of the cassette, centered on the cassette is the best starting point. Adjust from that if you use one side of the range more than the other. They indicate that many riders tend to use the bigger cogs more, hence widening the range of "best 1x chainline" to include a bit of the inboard side (but notably, still including the 49-50 centered-on-cassette part in that range). If you use the entire range of the cassette more or less equally though, then centered is best.

So, still not seeing where the idea of centering the chainline on the cassette is an "epic fail".


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

And with 26 upfront with this cassette where do you think his chain will be when going down ? Centered ? Towards the big cogs ? 🙄


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

jimw said:


> You must have read the entire thing, but not understood it.


Reading the entire thread and understanding that also matters. It says "if you use the full range of the cassette". Anyone considering a 26T front ring doesn't really fit into that category. Their own recommendation even admits chain line is conditional and rider based.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

As far as the chainline issues on 64 BCD rings, are you guys talking about straight chainrings, or dished chainrings that attempt to correct chainline?


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Reading the entire thread and understanding that also matters. It says "if you use the full range of the cassette". Anyone considering a 26T front ring doesn't really fit into that category. Their own recommendation even admits chain line is conditional and rider based.


Sigh. My bad, looks like you did understand the WT comment. What you're not understanding is my question, because what you just said is exactly the same thing I just said:


> If you use the whole range of the cassette, centered on the cassette is the best starting point. Adjust from that if you use one side of the range more than the other.


My original question has nothing to do with what size front ring you're running or whether it's offset or not, it is specifically asking about the *blanket statement* made above:


tigris99 said:


> Chainline being centered on the cassette is an epic fail. Proper chainline is even lateral flex per link at the 2 ends of a cassette.


Still waiting for someone how this is *in general* an "epic fail". Suppose I'm using the entire range of the cassette. Am I failing epically by having the chainline centered on the cassette? If so, please explain how. That is the question.


----------



## gigolfer (Jan 15, 2016)

So I've logged about 300 miles on my sunrace cassette (see post #580 for my setup) and the backpedaling issues are all but gone. I can backpedal a full rotation before the chain drops to a smaller cog. This never happens on the trail since I'll backpedal 1/2 a rotation at most to get into position.

I am noticing more wear on the 42T cog than I expected...I have the aluminum version currently. I do like this setup but will probably get the steel version when this one wears out. I am not a heavy rider...180lbs geared up so if you're a clyde or are concerned about durability than I would definitely recommend going with the all steel version.

Overall, I'm still very happy with this setup!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll have to draw a picture tonight, it's simple geometry. It's what causes the back pedal issues (in conjunction with some of the largest cog teeth not being tapered correctly).

I didn't say they did it to fix the chain line, all I said was they actually did it right (though even they are stuck on the center of cassette belief). I didn't come to this realization till I started using extended range cassettes and was trying to sort out back pedaling issues. Also noticed the chain didn't like being flexed to use the biggest cog. Basically just like flat out cross chaining just not as extreme. That's when I realized that chain lines are done wrong.

I'll try to explain a little:

This explaination is "under perfect conditions where all cassette cogs are used an even amount on a 1x system" to keep it simple.

First thing is the more lateral flex is required of a chain, the faster wear and fatigue have effects on chain and cog/chainring life.

Rear derailleur is only a guide, it's not load bearing beyond creating some lateral flex of the chain. Barely worth mentioning as the forces put on the chain and cogs/chainring is almost completely generated due to pedaling.

With a geared system, you have 2 triangles. First is the larger one that represents the chain ring and the line to the smallest and largest cog, base of the triangle is the center line of the cassette width from largest to smallest cog.

That is what they use for chainline reference. But here's what EVERYONE is missing.

You can see this with you own eyes, anyone can. Most noticeable/easy to see if you have a "centered chainline"

Shift your chain to largest cog. Now "draw a line" parrallel to the center lne of the cassettes where the last chain roller is touching a cog tooth. Not fully set it but the last tooth that is touching a roller/chain side plate at all. Even the very tip of a tooth is still forcing the chain to flex laterally.

Next go down to smallest cog and repeat.

You'll see that the line for the smallest cog is rather close to cassette center line. And the line for the chain being in the largest cog is much further away, closer to the chain ring.

Now what happens when you leave the base of a triangle the same width while increasing or decreasing the distance of the apex. The angle increases or decreases. The further away the apex is from the base, the less of an angle, closer means wider angle.

This translates to: in the case of a centered chainline, the flex of the chain per link is greatly increased when on the largest cog. This also means more pressure is applied against first couple of teeth. This increases rate of wear and fatigue. Being on the smallest cog means that the angle at which the chain makes contact with the cog and chainring is decreased, so less chain flex required and that flex is spread over more links.

A proper chainline for someone who uses the entire cassette on a constant basis should be set inward from center to balance the lateral flex loads put on the chain and cogs/rings between the largest and smallest cogs.

If you ride much more on the bottom half of the cassette with little use of the larger cogs, then center is good. If you ride heavily on the larger cogs then even more towards the largest cog is better. 

FOR EXAMPLE ONLY ON THIS PART, not "written in stone", only to give a generalized idea. I don't have exact measurements and some frames can screw up " my measurements" as some frame chainline are slightly different than others. Using 10s cassette for example and center would be between cog 5 and 6:

Using cassette "evenly": chainline set about on cog 5, possibly slightly more inward

Using more smaller cogs, minimal use of larger cogs: centered between 5&6 (cassette true center). Even on 6 isn't bad but may not like large cogs on other end.

Spend more of your time on top half of cassette: centered on cog 4.

Size of the largest cog will effect this, but the idea is to balance the loads on the chain and cogs/ring based on how you ride.

I spend a pretty even amount of time throughout my cassette, geared that way intentionally and works great for me. With WT 64bcd rings (my RF 30t does well too with built in spacers) the chain line on both my 29er and fat bike is just a hair inwards from cog 5. Perfect shifting, perfectly quite, no back pedal issues on EX cogs with KMC chains.



Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice explanation - how do you measure chain line to that degree of accuracy?


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

Haggis said:


> Nice explanation - how do you measure chain line to that degree of accuracy?


1. measure your seat tube diameter. 
2. measure from outside of seat tube (non drive side) to center of your chainring tooth.
3. subtract half of your seat tube.

Calipers will work, digital ones means guys like me can measure it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

And to correlate that to the cassette? Could you not use a straight edge on the chainring, adding the offset to find the middle of the tooth?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tbh, I have a couple different stainless straight edge rulers, calipers etc. 

You can get all technical and precise, which is why I went in depth into the explaination. But you can pretty easily eyeball it to be close. I haven't used spacers or anything, just ran into a common issue prior to using a 64bcd ring from WT, changed to the WT ring and problem was gone. So me having an issue of analyzing and already knowing the whole chainline centered on the cassette was not the "correct" way of doing things, I checked things out. And sorted out where is "best" for balancing the angles. After trying different rings (104) and spacers because I don't trust my drawings and calculations when I do them when my kids are up. WT 64bcd rings gave me the most optimal balance on both my mukluk and my Trek 29er ht.

It's not for everyone to sit and figure out, just remember the basic "rules". Slightly towards bigger rings for even cassette use, centered for heavy on the bottom half or more towards the larger cogs if you spend more time on those cogs.

Your drivetrains will thank you and that whole backpedal issue goes away on KMC chains after a ride if you have it at all.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

tigris99 - great info there, thank you!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I am using the WT -6mm ring and still having the back pedal issue. Need to fix it, but use my spare time to ride. It's a real issue. Haha


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

syrous44 said:


> I would go with the m8000 xt derailleur. No b screw or goat link needed as it's a 11 speed derailleur that works with 10 speed shimano shifters.


I had not thought of that. Do you use this? I'll look into that more.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

syrous44 said:


> I would go with the m8000 xt derailleur. No b screw or goat link needed as it's a 11 speed derailleur that works with 10 speed shimano shifters.


I've decided to go this route as it offers future flexibility. But how do I set up the 11-speed derailleur for 10-speed shifters--are the limit screws set for the same range of movement?

Seems indexing for 11-speed would be different for 10-speed. Do I set the L screw so that the derailleur could theoretically shift inward past the 42T cog if my shifter were able to go to 11? This is where I get fuzzy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

hdparrish said:


> I've decided to go this route as it offers future flexibility. But how do I set up the 11-speed derailleur for 10-speed shifters--are the limit screws set for the same range of movement?
> 
> Seems indexing for 11-speed would be different for 10-speed. Do I set the L screw so that the derailleur could theoretically shift inward past the 42T cog if my shifter were able to go to 11? This is where I get fuzzy.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You set the limit screws based on the cassette you have. If you let the derailleur shift past the upper or lower limit of your cassette, you're going to wind up dropping your chain. And dropping it into the spokes can be a very expensive problem. Indexing is determined by the shifter, not the derailleur. The derailleur honestly doesn't care how much cable your shifter pulls per click. The cassette does, so the indexing on the shifter needs to match the number of cogs and spacing on your cassette, when combined with the cable pull ratio of the derailleur.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Harold said:


> Indexing is determined by the shifter, not the derailleur. The derailleur honestly doesn't care how much cable your shifter pulls per click. The cassette does, so the indexing on the shifter needs to match the number of cogs and spacing on your cassette, when combined with the cable pull ratio of the derailleur.


Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

Harold said:


> The derailleur honestly doesn't care how much cable your shifter pulls per click.


Derailleurs have different pull ratios. ie if you pull 2mm of cable the derailleur may move 1.5mm.

This site indicates that the Shimano 10 and 11 speed MTB rear derailleurs do have different pull rations (1.1 and 1.2). It may work, but not be perfect.

Probably close enough, but I'd wait to get verification before I buy...


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I have used a XTR 11 speed derailleur with XTR 10 speed shifters for over six months and my bike shifts flawlessly. I bought the 11 speed derailleur because I went to an 11/40 cassette and my 10 speed derailleur would shift kind of nothcy in the smaller cogs. I read the Art's blog saying it would't work, but my local bike shop assured it would work - and they were right.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

One up cogs, goat links, reversing B screws, and Multiple other solutions to make 10S expanded systems work... 
yet someone wants to throw out the "not perfect" line at 11s rear derailleurs? 
Yes, none of the solutions are perfect, but it Works. Which is what matters.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

This link has been posted many times in 30 pages , but it's never enough :


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Cyclinglymie said:


> One up cogs, goat links, reversing B screws, and Multiple other solutions to make 10S expanded systems work...
> yet someone wants to throw out the "not perfect" line at 11s rear derailleurs?
> Yes, none of the solutions are perfect, but it Works. Which is what matters.


I'm guessing I've read reports from at least 10 different MTBR users advocating the M8000 with an expanded 10-speed cassette, so that was enough for me. Ordered one last night from Backcountry and received it this afternoon (the benefit of living less than 3 hours north of SLC).

I'm sure the GoatLink and RADR cage work great, but I didn't like the idea of paying more for an aftermarket cage than what my entire mech cost, or 20 bucks for an aftermarket mount. Plus, the M8000 gives me future flexibility--if I decide I wanna jump from 1x10 to 1x11, I'll be a third of the way there.

Then again, this could all end terribly for me. LoL. I'll update here once I finally have the cassette.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

I skipped the entire ordeal and bought XT 11-36 with a Saint shifter and XT M786 Shadow+ 10 Speed Rear Derailuer. 

It's all going on tomorrow. I figured of I spent last fall and all winter in the 32 middle ring on a 9s 11-34.
Then absoluteBLACK 32t and 11-36 was good enough. Seeing how I was buying everything anyways. yes 11s was an option, but why deal with it? 

From everything I've read the M8000 RD on a sunrace 11-40/42 seems to be the best option out of all the options.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Cyclinglymie said:


> I skipped the entire ordeal and bought XT 11-36 with a Saint shifter and XT M786 Shadow+ 10 Speed Rear Derailuer.


I've spent the past 3+ seasons on a 10-speed setup with 32T n/w chainring and an 11-36 cassette. It's been great, but early in the season when I'm still carrying some winter weight, it'd be nice to have a bail-out gear.

I might never use it, but I'll be happier knowing it's there.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New cassette (+new chain) will be on bike early next week ^^ looking forward to having extra 4 teeth for those climbs...

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

targnik said:


> New cassette (+new chain) will be on bike early next week ^^ looking forward to having extra 4 teeth for those climbs...


Did you have your cassette on backorder with JensonUSA too, by chance? Had one on backorder since Jan, when the price was $60 (and 15% off coupon worked on it), and I got the shipped e-mail yesterday.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Varaxis said:


> Did you have your cassette on backorder with JensonUSA too, by chance? Had one on backorder since Jan, when the price was $60 (and 15% off coupon worked on it), and I got the shipped e-mail yesterday.


Ebay... two week turnaround =) pretty good.

Can't wait to test whip out with new parts on deck!

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

I've almost bought a XT M8000 derailleur today , well I'm glad I've hesitated since an SLX will be on my cart as soon retailers get them . I don't think there could be a better deal out there now .


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

hdparrish said:


> I've spent the past 3+ seasons on a 10-speed setup with 32T n/w chainring and an 11-36 cassette. It's been great, but early in the season when I'm still carrying some winter weight, it'd be nice to have a bail-out gear.
> 
> I might never use it, but I'll be happier knowing it's there.


I think I messed up.  
Everything works great, but with the absoluteBLACK 32t chainring, I probably could have went 34t and extended. 
will I ever want a 40t or 42t cog? Maybe, but my setup shifts very clean, very crisp, very fast. 1 cog, 2 cogs, or 4 cogs... LOL no backpedal issues.

Maybe next time I'll do a Sunrace 11-42 10s and buy a 34t absoluteBLACK chain ring.

#absoluteBLACK #OvalThis


----------



## riding4fun (Mar 24, 2010)

Check this vid -


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Updating as promised:

My SunRace MX3 10-speed 11-42 cassette in black chrome arrived today. Weighed 386 grams--right on spec, and only 9 grams more than the stock HG50 10-speed 11-36 cassette that came with the bike. Also installed a new XT RD-M8000 11-speed mech and SRAM 10-speed chain.

Setup was super simple. Shifting was virtually perfect after tightening the L screw and backing out the B screw. Only issue is chain drop when backpedaling in the largest 42T cog. No drop at all in 36T, but it falls out of 42T fairly quickly, within a quarter- or half-turn.

It should be noted that my crankset is a converted SLX M675 double with a 32T narrow-wide chainring. I had to add chainring spacers when I originally converted to 1x10, else the chain would drop in 36T. I'll try some wider spacers during the week to adjust the chainline more toward the 5th cog (it's currently favoring the 6th). Will let y'all know how that works out.

It was a beautiful spring day here in southeast Idaho, so I broke in the updated drivetrain on a climby, 16.5-mile trail ride. Shifting was crisp and instant. I only used the big cog for about 100 yards, but it did its job.

The MX3 saves weight thanks to an aluminum alloy 42T cog. For me, it is just for emergencies or for the very steepest of climbs early in the season, while I'm still carrying my winter surplus. Since alloy is sure to wear faster than steel, for those who cover a lot of ground in their largest sprocket, the cheaper but heavier MS3 version might be better.

Anyway, initial impression is very pleased. Thanks to others in this thread who shared their feedback, especially for the M8000 rear derailleur recommendation.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

so....just read/scanned this entire thread and have placed my order for the SR 11-40 cassette.
I'm currently running XTR M985 RD with a wolftooth 30t front chainring and an XT 11-36 cassette on my steel hardtail.
Will update once it arrives and I've got some time with it


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

rzims said:


> so....just read/scanned this entire thread


LOL - just did the same, have bought a Marin PM1 which has this cassette and the gents over on the Marin section have been reporting some issues with the B screw on SRAM X7 RD - was keen to see if anybody else had it, or had fixed it. Seems to be - give it a go, if it's crap then get the GX RD or and 11speed which will suit the 42t cog


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I can verify the gx RD works no problem with these cassettes. I went all new GX 1x10 on my mukluk (still KMC chains) last fall, had zero issues on these cassettes with it. Have issues where it needs adjusted at the barrel nut if temp changes more than a few degrees (something my shimano set up on my 29er only sees with big temp changes).

I didn't do anything special, literally just assembled it all, dialed in the RD and been riding for 6 months, 0 issues.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Here she is... all pimped out with new cassette on board.

No ride report yet... goes ok up and down street o_0

Using GX med cage and working fine (40t fyi+ymmv).

Will hopefully get a short spin in tomorrow ^^









-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a black cassette and I can recommend buying the silver colour because the black one is really nice when installed but only after a few hours of riding it looks like a raped donkey! I is just the anodizing wearing of, otherwise it seem to hold up fine. I have the all steel one. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

cokratex said:


> I have a black cassette and I can recommend buying the silver colour because the black one is really nice when installed but only after a few hours of riding it looks like a raped donkey! I is just the anodizing wearing of, otherwise it seem to hold up fine. I have the all steel one.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Mines Champagne ^^

Funny thing is, when I picked it up... I was thinking the black would look smokin!! (initially anyhow)

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

60 min+ ride today on new cassette... doesn't sound/feel as clean as my XT cassette on my 650b whip.
Otherwise it works fine, guessing after a few run-in rides it'll show its true colors.

PS - I get back pedal issue in 40t cog (my largest)... but, my XT setup which is twice the price does that too o_0 so it's in good company :-/

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't know there could be a problem with backpedaling on normal cassettes, you must have a pretty bad chainline as your bike doesn't have really short stays.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

tigris99 said:


> Didn't know there could be a problem with backpedaling on normal cassettes, you must have a pretty bad chainline as your bike doesn't have really short stays.


Seen lots of posts of 11-speed XT M8000 and XTR M9000 drivetrains dropping chains when backpedaling in their biggest cogs (40T or 42T). That might be what he's referring to.

Over 60 miles on my set-up since installing it Saturday. Still drops when backpedaling in 42T but not a big issue as I probably haven't pedaled in that cog for more than 200 yards out of those 60 miles.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I am using a Wheels Mnfg 24mm to 30mm adapter since my Stumpy came with a 30mm spindle and I had a 24mm carbon X0 crank I wanted to run. The kit was 10$ VS a new BB. I took ALL the spacers out of the drive side and still had the backpedal chain drop issue. So, over the weekend I actually use the flat face on the side of my bench grinder and shaved the drive side adapter cone down another 2.5-3mm. The chain-line is now perfectly centered over the 6th cog from the bottom. My chain drop issue is gone and is still shifts well on the smaller end of the cassette. FINALLY have this thing set up on point! Very happy with it on my ride yesterday.


----------



## Ricanfred (Jun 4, 2015)

My original setup was 11-42 Sunrace cassette (10spd), GX shifter, SRAM chain (not new but in great condition), 32T Absolute Black oval chainring, and X7 type 2 rd. I was able to easily get it shifting relatively smoothly on the bike stand. It did have the dropping chain while backpedaling issue. It worked nicely up/down my street and on a flat 50 mile ride I did on a pavement/crushed-limestone multi use path. Not so good on a 'real' mountain bike ride. Issues shifting up to the 42T under load which were kinda' solved while readjusting the b-screw, but shifting down to the next one was very, very clunky/hard/rough. Put it on a bike stand as soon as I got back home and all seemed OK. Took bike to the lbs and went with their recommendation. Med cage GX rd and 11speed X1 chain. No backpedaling issues. They promised this will also resolve the issues I was having in the trail. Will report back as soon as I get a ride in.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Ricanfred said:


> My original setup was 11-42 Sunrace cassette (10spd), GX shifter, SRAM chain (not new but in great condition), 32T Absolute Black oval chainring, and X7 type 2 rd. I was able to easily get it shifting relatively smoothly on the bike stand. It did have the dropping chain while backpedaling issue. It worked nicely up/down my street and on a flat 50 mile ride I did on a pavement/crushed-limestone multi use path. Not so good on a 'real' mountain bike ride. Issues shifting up to the 42T under load which were kinda' solved while readjusting the b-screw, but shifting down to the next one was very, very clunky/hard/rough. Put it on a bike stand as soon as I got back home and all seemed OK. Took bike to the lbs and went with their recommendation. Med cage GX rd and 11speed X1 chain. No backpedaling issues. They promised this will also resolve the issues I was having in the trail. Will report back as soon as I get a ride in.


11 speed X1 chain? :mmm:

My setup is same except for X9 shifter and I got a sram pcxx-xx (x=??) 10 speed chain.

I was thinking the noise/feel could be due to the cheaper chain i.e. did last ride w/ 2 year old kmc chain on a 3-4 year old 11-36 cassette and the shifting was smoother.

On yesterday's ride I had no issues moving up and down the cassette. It just doesn't feel as nice as my XT setup on other bike (or the old setup it had).

My XT bike took a few rides to work in new gear... I expect no different from a cheaper setup - may even take longer o_0

Will keep alternate chain in mind...

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

targnik said:


> 11 speed X1 chain? :mmm:


Exactly. PC-X1 to be more specific. I also bought one for my 11-42 cassette and you can backpedal till you get tired on the big cog since it will never fall down . That guy on YouTube "Love Mtb" has some great tips for 1x systems and conversions.

I need some advice since I've tried it for a while with a non clutch XT derailleur but I have to chance it since its not working that well .

So from proven choices found on this thread my options are :

1. GX 10 spd derailleur + X7 Shifter 
2. XT- M8000 derailleur + 10 spd Deore shifter ( slightly pricier and worried a little bit since it appears there are some reliability issues with m8000)
3. Wait for SLX derailleur ( who knows when it will hit the stores ? )


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

First ride today on my Pivot Fat bike with 11-42 cassette, 26T AB oval bolted to the 64bcd. Chain line is straight on at the 6th cog. So it's biased to the inside. 10 speed XT shifter and RD. 
Shifts great and no backpedal issues on the 42.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

36km killer ride today...

6479 ft of climbing...

Wouldn't have mattered what setup I was on... it was gonna hurt.

I was close to bonking, but a gel (never tried em before) saved the day =) 

Despite most of my body feeling it... and me wishing for 2 extra teeth (42 over 40) my legs feel surprisingly good ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Ricanfred (Jun 4, 2015)

targnik said:


> 11 speed X1 chain? :mmm:
> 
> My setup is same except for X9 shifter and I got a sram pcxx-xx (x=??) 10 speed chain.
> 
> ...


Update:

I'm very satisfied with the current setup and will leave it as is. Crisp shifting up and down; even under load. Chain does fall from the 42T if I pedal backwards for about a full revolution; no biggie for my riding style.

SRAM GX 10speed shifter
SRAM GX 10speed medium cage rd
SRAM PC-X1 11speed chain
SunRace 11-42 MX8 
Absolute Black oval 32T chainring

Hoping this helps! Great information on this thread; thanks everyone.


----------



## Rist (Oct 15, 2009)

SunRace CSMS3 11-42t user reporting in --

* SRAM X.9 type 2 long cage rear derailleur
* SRAM X.7 shifter
* SRAM PC-1031 chain
* SunRace CSMS3 11-42t cassette (the heavier all steel cassette)
* RaceFace 32t NW chainring

Right after installation, before making any adjustments, I tried backpedaling few dozen times on 42t - no issues at all. That was my biggest concern since I ride a lot of technical stuff and backpedaling is very important. I had to adjust both H and L screws on derailleur to make shifting down to 11t work. After that I did ~15km test ride on local singletracks, no issues.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Updating from last week:

Installed my SunRace MX3 11-42 cassette with an XT M8000 10-speed rear derailleur a week ago today. Six rides and exactly 120 miles later, everything is working/shifting great.

Chain still drops when backpedaling in 42T sprocket, but I'm on a converted SLX double crankset, so it will probably continue to do that unless I add chainring spacers. And of those 120 miles, I'd estimate only 400 yards have been in the 42T cog, and that's being generous.

Nice to know it's there, though.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Another ride today on my Sunrace 11-40 cassette (w/ 32t AB Oval up front)... sometimes wish for the two extra teeth from a 42t cog... but, Oval CR works like a dream ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Since putting one of these on my Stumpy FSR I have really liked it. Just ordered a new carbon HT frame to build up and have been looking for these ever since. NO ONE has had the CSMS in stock for the last 3 weeks. Finally found "TheBikeSmiths" and their site didn't show out of stock when the cassette was placed in the cart. I called to verify and he said they had "plenty".

So, if anyone is looking for a 10sp 11-42 in Black these guys have "plenty" for 60$ and FREE shipping!

Sunrace CSMS3 10 speed Cassette : TheBikesmiths.com


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Done several rides now on cassette and it's faultless ^^ hopefully I get a few good seasons out of it =)

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry those days are gone. Now with 1xn and BB bearings made from silly putty we are expected to replace stuff every two or three months while raving about the advantages of bikes weighing 300g less


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

hdparrish said:


> Updating from last week:
> 
> Installed my SunRace MX3 11-42 cassette with an XT M8000 10-speed rear derailleur a week ago today. Six rides and exactly 120 miles later, everything is working/shifting great.
> 
> ...


I was told that the chain will drop every time if back pedaling on the 42t ring with shimano components. Sounds like guys having this problem need to invest in better hub with better engagement


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

ttimpe said:


> I was told that the chain will drop every time if back pedaling on the 42t ring with shimano components. Sounds like guys having this problem need to invest in better hub with better engagement


Both of my SunRace-equipped bikes drop the chain when backpedaling. Both have SRAM rear derailleurs and absoluteBLACK oval chainrings. One has a KMC chain and the other a SRAM chain. The only Shimano component in either drivetrain is a Deore freehub.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

SRAM or shimano, doesn't matter, it's the cassette and chain line that usually causes it.

SRAM chains usually fix it provided the chainline isn't terrible. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

ttimpe said:


> I was told that the chain will drop every time if back pedaling on the 42t ring with shimano components. Sounds like guys having this problem need to invest in better hub with better engagement


Yeah, I'm not sure what inspired this, but the primary issue is chainline, not component brand, at least in my case since I'm on a converted double.

Will install some wider spacers next week to see if that resolves the issue. Unfortunately, my bike has a press-fit BB. Still don't understand their advantage?


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

hdparrish said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what inspired this, but the primary issue is chainline, not component brand, at least in my case since I'm on a converted double.
> 
> Will install some wider spacers next week to see if that resolves the issue. Unfortunately, my bike has a press-fit BB. Still don't understand their advantage?


No advantage really other then for it's cheaper for the manufacturer as no threading of bottom bracket ( less machining) and it gives lbs's more profit potential as most cyclists won't spend the high cost for a press fit remover and press to replace or service the bb bearings or entire kit themselves. On my older hardtale broadie with threaded bb I just needed a bb wrench and used a rounded block of wood with mallet to knock any bearing out if too tight to remove free hand.

Press fits are more involved to remove and need to be more precise to push back in. Used to be on entry level bikes more now it seems it's an industry standard as even the boutique brands are doing it.

Depending on bottom bracket dimensions there are a few lbs shops with machining know how and they can thread bracket for you to convert to a threaded system but not every bike can have this done to it. Carbon frames being the big no nos.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

My question is why would you have to back pedal on the 42t ring. This should be used on straight up climbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

On technical climbs you may need to ratchet or dab and restart. So a half turn of backpeddling is needed. I can do both with the 11-42 and a 28 AB (64 bcd)chainring


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

ttimpe said:


> My question is why would you have to back pedal on the 42t ring. This should be used on straight up climbs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point ^^

On technical climbs you should be in a higher gear

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

ttimpe said:


> My question is why would you have to back pedal on the 42t ring. This should be used on straight up climbs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So....what, you never get into a techy granny gear climb situation?(1,2 or 3x setups) Never dab or have to adjust pedal orientation to get started going back uphill? Must be nice...


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

JMac47 said:


> So....what, you never get into a techy granny gear climb situation?(1,2 or 3x setups) Never dab or have to adjust pedal orientation to get started going back uphill? Must be nice...


No you should be in the 36 or 34 tooth gear. I have onyx hubs so I don't have slop in my rear hub


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Nino up in here letting us know how awesome he is.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

ttimpe said:


> No you should be in the 36 or 34 tooth gear. I have onyx hubs so I don't have slop in my rear hub


Slop? So now my DT 240s is sloppy. Now that's crazy talk....


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

JMac47 said:


> Slop? So now my DT 240s is sloppy. Now that's crazy talk....


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Mmmm....!! More popcorn ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Not trolling just telling the truth no need to really back pedal when your in your 42t 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

ttimpe said:


> Not trolling just telling the truth no need to really back pedal when your in your 42t
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Undoubtedly you don't need to.

But I do. Sometimes my legs get tired on techy climbs, so I'm I my 42 when I get to the shelves and rock gardens and ledges.

Could be because I'm old and ride in the mountains. Some places with 35% grades (really, that's just Moab) as opposed to the perfect flatness of northern Indiana.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

IPunchCholla said:


> Undoubtedly you don't need to.
> 
> But I do. Sometimes my legs get tired on techy climbs, so I'm I my 42 when I get to the shelves and rock gardens and ledges.
> 
> ...


Very true


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

IPunchCholla said:


> Undoubtedly you don't need to.
> 
> But I do. Sometimes my legs get tired on techy climbs, so I'm I my 42 when I get to the shelves and rock gardens and ledges.
> 
> ...


Exactly. How can anyone tell someone else what cog they "should be on" when they don't even know the grade you are riding or the front ring you are running?


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Exactly. How can anyone tell someone else what cog they "should be on" when they don't even know the grade you are riding or the front ring you are running?


^^^^This^^^. I ride a lot on my ss and know about gearing/backpedal ratcheting when necessary. The issue is that when the chain drops off some of these cassette setups it usually happen at inopportune moments and does cause slight problems. Not ride ending but surely there's a possibility of bending the cog,excessive wear or chain breakage.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

'You'll climb more in a higher gear' end quote

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

targnik said:


> 'You'll climb more in a higher gear' end quote
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> #1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


That's not been my experience. I find I climb faster but tire sooner often meaning I climb less overall since I bail earlier on the ride or take the less climbing route out.

My derailleur cable broke at the start of one of my climbier rides, so I did the whole thing in 30x11, just to see if I could. PR'd a couple of the climbs even though I had to walk a couple of spots. But I didn't do the last climb and descent taking a road out instead.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottg (Mar 30, 2004)

IPunchCholla said:


> That's not been my experience. I find I climb faster but tire sooner often meaning I climb less overall since I bail earlier on the ride or take the less climbing route out.
> 
> My derailleur cable broke at the start of one of my climbier rides, so I did the whole thing in 30x11, just to see if I could. PR'd a couple of the climbs even though I had to walk a couple of spots. But I didn't do the last climb and descent taking a road out instead.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


Everybody is built differently and it's great to be aware of what works for you. I push bigger gears because I find I tire out quicker in the easier ones. I have a friend who's really fast and is in easy gears a ton, spinning at a rate that would give me a heart attack.


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

targnik said:


> 'You'll climb more in a higher gear' end quote
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> #1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


I've always found climbing is a personal thing. There is a fine balance between mashing and spinning up a climb.

Too much mashing and your quads will die, you'll be blowing too hard and raise the probability of blowing up. However, you'll be on the climb for much less time. To me it kind of feels like I can go at 11 out of 10 for a short period and be knackered but get up the short grade and it's over, but if I miscalculate the distance there is no fallback, the easy gears don't help and I know i'll be walking.

Spinning on the other hand is more about total exertion over time for me. Less leg/quad fatigue however more lung fatigue. It feels easier but you'll be climbing for longer. For me, I've got a pretty darn good VO2 so most of the time i'm reaching for the easy gears, putting my head down and settling in for the pain, I kind of feel like I can go at 9 out of 10 doing this for ages, but any little acceleration or extra exertion needed nearly breaks me.

Anywho - the answer is lose weight and get fitter.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Berserker26 said:


> I've always found climbing is a personal thing. There is a fine balance between mashing and spinning up a climb.
> 
> Too much mashing and your quads will die, you'll be blowing too hard and raise the probability of blowing up. However, you'll be on the climb for much less time. To me it kind of feels like I can go at 11 out of 10 for a short period and be knackered but get up the short grade and it's over, but if I miscalculate the distance there is no fallback, the easy gears don't help and I know i'll be walking.
> 
> ...


Basically 100% my style. I run 28x11/42 and climb like a turtle but high cadence. Then at the top I'm not too dead to hit 35+ on the down side.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Installed the 11-40 on my GF's bike along with a Goat Link and a new chain. The shifting with the GL is pretty good. Moving down the cassette feels a bit slower than stock, but that is a total nitpick. With a bit more dialing in...it should feel pretty close to stock.

Overall I'm pretty happy with the way everything worked out.


----------



## on58960 (Mar 19, 2016)

Currently running a converted 2x10, changed Crank to RF Aeffect 30T and left stock S 11-36 out back. Been fine so far until a ride on what is appropriately called Misery Ridge in Brookfield NY which is all uphill switchbacks and very technical. I was the last guy in the pack of ~12 or so and had to push a few times. This cassette looks like a great option at the price point but I'm looking for advice on the 40 or 42 T. I see a few of you "wish" you got the 42T. Is there that much of a differenct?


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

How the F do you index this thing? X7 RD, can either get the low gears perfect or the high gears but not both. About halfway up the block it want's to skip rings, looks like jockey wheel is a bit too far inboard perhaps, and then will really struggle to get onto the 42 and then have to up-shift about 4 gears for it to come off. I've started from scratch about 4 times, it's got me buggered!


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

on58960 said:


> Currently running a converted 2x10, changed Crank to RF Aeffect 30T and left stock S 11-36 out back. Been fine so far until a ride on what is appropriately called Misery Ridge in Brookfield NY which is all uphill switchbacks and very technical. I was the last guy in the pack of ~12 or so and had to push a few times. This cassette looks like a great option at the price point but I'm looking for advice on the 40 or 42 T. I see a few of you "wish" you got the 42T. Is there that much of a differenct?


With a 30 chain ring I'd always recommend a 40t and enjoy stronger legs in a few weeks. Plus easier set-up and nicer shifting from 36-40 vs 36-42. I'm sure someone will post the stats of, but the benefit of 40 vs 42 isnt that much more comapred to going from an 11-36 to an 11-40 cassette.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

I had to add a few extra chain links to get smooth shifting up on the 42t. No problems with the cassette after about 10 rides. A long cage rd helps, especially on a shimano setup.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I put on a Sunrace 11-42 on my CX bike this weekend. 9sp MTB mechs and I used a WolfTooth RoadLink adapter to make it work:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B89_DmuFw50kUW94enhTWDlfYmc

Big thanks to the folks at Sun Bikes in San Jose, CA. for hooking me up with the RoadLink. Found out I needed that part Sat. night, e-mailed the store and got a reply that they had the part in stock. Picked it up Sunday AM and was riding a few hours later.

Once I backed the B-tension screw almost all the way out, I can back pedal in the small-42 combo all day long w/o an issue. I also put on a new KMC chain and left it full length instead of removing a link like I normally do.


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi everybody, I haven't read all 32 pages of this post but I'm just checking if this setup will work or if anyone could advise..??
It's for a friends bike, he wants to run SLX M675 crankset with Absolute Black oval 32T chainring with the Sunrace MS3 11-40 cassette with SLX M675 Shadow+ medium cage rear derailleur and Zee shifter .??
Thanks


----------



## on58960 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello again, with the Shimano XT M786 GS Shadow Plus Direct Mount will I need a goatlink or like adapter (it's boost)? The existing shifting on my converted 2x 11-36 to 1x is good but not great. Sometimes under load it will shift heavy. I don't know if its the chain length or an adjustment. I adjusted it when I converted it but could never get it perfect.

I don't have the tools to remove the cassette and was going to take to my LBS so they could tune it etc... and maybe cleanup the shifting. They will charge 78.00 for the Sunrace cassette and probably 25.00 to set it all up.

I just want to make sure if it needs a goatlink or other adapter to make it shift better I go in to the LBS informed. I didn't buy the bike from the LBS. 

Considered going to m8000 but almost 200.00 plus install. 1 additional cog isn't worth 100.00 to me. Thanks for all the responses in the past. Always great to make a well informed decision.


----------



## OneUp (Nov 26, 2013)

on58960 said:


> Hello again, with the Shimano XT M786 GS Shadow Plus Direct Mount will I need a goatlink or like adapter (it's boost)?


Your best bet for improved shifting (IMHO) is with a RAD cage.

RAD Cage - OneUp Components US

I would recommend it on any 10 speed Shimano conversion where the rear cog is above 36T.

I hope that helps,
Jon @ OneUp


----------



## gigolfer (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm running an XT M786 RD with the sunrace 11-42 cassette. No goat link or RAD cage. I did have to reverse the b-limit screw to clear the 42T cog, but my setup shifts almost as well as my stock XT 11-36 cassette. I run this with a RF NW 30T chainring and I have 300+ miles on this setup. I have to backpedal at least a full rotation in order to drop the chain in the 42T cog (which I don't do on the trail...1/2 backpedal is all I ever need to get in the right position)

My fitness level has improved so I'm about to change to a 32T chainring, but overall the setup has worked really well for me.


----------



## on58960 (Mar 19, 2016)

Which Sunrace is suggested, CSMX3 or the CSMS3?


----------



## gigolfer (Jan 15, 2016)

The CSMX3 has an aluminum 42T cog and the CSMS3 is an all steel cassette. The X3 is lighter than the S3, but the S3 is more durable. If you ride a lot in the big cog, than get the S3...IMO, the durability is more important than the slight weight disadvantage. If you rarely use the big cog and only need it as a bail-out gear and don't mind spending an extra $15-$20 than get the X3. The X3 also comes with a red aluminum spider while the S3 comes with a black aluminum spider.

Honestly, I think you can't go wrong with either model. I have the X3 because I don't use the 42T cog that often and the red spider matched some other red bits on my bike.


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

gigolfer said:


> The CSMX3 has an aluminum 42T cog and the CSMS3 is an all steel cassette. The X3 is lighter than the S3, but the S3 is more durable. If you ride a lot in the big cog, than get the S3...IMO, the durability is more important than the slight weight disadvantage. If you rarely use the big cog and only need it as a bail-out gear and don't mind spending an extra $15-$20 than get the X3. The X3 also comes with a red aluminum spider while the S3 comes with a black aluminum spider.
> 
> Honestly, I think you can't go wrong with either model. I have the X3 because I don't use the 42T cog that often and the red spider matched some other red bits on my bike.


I have both and noticed the aluminum cog is thicker than the steel cog. The thicker aluminum cog might be contributing to some of the back pedal issues. I have the 40t aluminum on two of my bikes and both have back pedal issues but it does effect my riding at all. I have not installed the steel 40t on any of my bikes yet so I am just speculating.


----------



## emaldona (May 26, 2016)

I have a 2015 GT Sensor Elite and here's how I sorted out my drive train

--1st mod- Went from a the stock triple chainring to a single 30T wolftooth chainring. Perfect shifting an back pedaling with the stock Shimano Deore Shadow Plus rear derailleur and shimano 11-36T 10-speed cassette but needed a better climbing gear.

--2nd mod- Ordered a Sunrace 11-40T CSMS3 cassette. No derailleur mods needed. I just had to adjust one of the screws. This gave me a nice range of gears perfect for my style of riding but I had the common issue of the chain backing off the 40T ring after about 1/2 backpedal revolution. No amount of derailleur tweaking would fix this. I lived with this about 2 weeks since it didn't really pose a problem for me. 

-- 3rd mod- I broke the stock chain (KMC chain with 3-4 months of wear) and replaced it with a SRAM 1071 10-speed chain. This made a big difference. With the SRAM chain I can backpedal in the 40T gear at least 5-6 full turns without the chain moving off the cog. That's way more than needed to reposition the pedals while riding but its nice to have a more reliable setup. 

The SRAM 1071 chain seems to mate with the Sunrace cassette nicely and Im very happy with my 1-10 setup.


----------



## on58960 (Mar 19, 2016)

Dropped my bike off to get the 11-40T cassette CSMS3 installed and drive train tweaked (need to build my tool set up). 

I'm hoping back pedal chain drop is a chain line thing. Mine is 53.5 cm with a boost which seem to be almost perfect on my rig. My 30T front is maybe 2mm off the frame so I can't go any bigger up front. They said I might need new chain if mine is to short so I'll keep the SRAM in mind, thanks for the tip. 

30T x 11-36 was almost enough. Just needed a little more for some rides. 

Thanks all for your comments and advice.


----------



## Mungusaurus (Jun 11, 2015)

Praxis #3 off, Sunrace CSMS3 on. Praxis 34t wore awfully, they did replace it twice but im a big boy and it just couldnt hold up. Lets hope the Sunrace is up to the job.


----------



## tapir (May 29, 2016)

Bit of feedback from across the pond as I did get a lot of useful info from this thread.

I'm running the 11-42 MX3 with a M8000 11-spd XT rear mech and an FSA 34T megatooth chainring (the only thing that would fit on my weird 3 bolt crank).

Very happy with it. I find the shift performance is actually better than the stock Deore 11-36 the bike came with. 
However - the biggest improvement has come with a change of chain. I started with a 10sp XT chain and shifting was OK but a bit poor in the largest two cogs. I changed to a SRAM PC-X1 11sp chain as suggested in this thread and it's made a huge difference. Shifting is great across the whole cassette despite my chainline being rather poor with the converted crank. Yes, it will drop off the 42T if you backpedal but is now doing this a bit less after a short ride (I generally get a full rotation now) so will see if additional miles improve this further.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

I just purchased a mx3 11-40, goat link, sram 1051 and raceface nw 32t. I went sram for the chain based on feedback from this thread to eliminate (hopefully ) any set up issues. I just wanted to see if there was any consensus on the ms3 shifting better due to the steel 40/42 cog being thinner? Thanks


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Mine shifts fine ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## tapir (May 29, 2016)

Same for me. I went for a ride with my 7yo boy this weekend so spent more time in the 42T than I would do normally. No issues at all, although I do have the M8000 11sp XT rear mech which provides good chain wrap.

Curiously I have found this rear mech also works fine without adjustment on the 11-36 cassette fitted to out turbo trainer.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds good, thanks for the reassurance. Excited to get it all put together and ride this weekend. My Pike is down waiting on parts so at least I can do all my service at the same time.


----------



## on58960 (Mar 19, 2016)

I had the 11-40 Steel cassette installed at LBS, rear DR adjusted and it shifts very well up the cassette, as good or better than the HG50 Shimao 11-36 it replaced. 

The chain will fall off after several fast rotations pedaling backwards on the 40T but I won't be doing that up any steep hills. What I do notice is dropping down to the 11T cog hesitates then finally "clunks" in. They used the original B limiter and I didn't notice this until a real test ride around my home. Before I go back is this normal on these Sunrace cassettes? The bottom two cogs are wider spaced than the others but I shift, wait a second while pedaling then it drops in. Totally annoying.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Different chain?

Fiddle the barrel adjuster?

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

Looking for a quick confirmation that the swap will indeed work:

current setup (rear): 
SRAM PG1020 (11-36t)

proposed setup: 
SunRace CSMS3 (11-42t)

Rear derailleur (SRAM X7 Type2.1) will of course remain the same, as is the front (aceface Ride 30T NarrowWide Single Ring). 

Thanks!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

on58960 said:


> I had the 11-40 Steel cassette installed at LBS, rear DR adjusted and it shifts very well up the cassette, as good or better than the HG50 Shimao 11-36 it replaced.
> 
> The chain will fall off after several fast rotations pedaling backwards on the 40T but I won't be doing that up any steep hills. What I do notice is dropping down to the 11T cog hesitates then finally "clunks" in. They used the original B limiter and I didn't notice this until a real test ride around my home. Before I go back is this normal on these Sunrace cassettes? The bottom two cogs are wider spaced than the others but I shift, wait a second while pedaling then it drops in. Totally annoying.
> 
> ...


What's likely happening is when you had to crank down the b screw to get clearance on the 40T...you also increased the distance on the rest of the cogs. The chain is dropping farther down on the small cogs. If you run a Shimano 10sp RD, a Rad Cage or Goat Link will let you back out the b screw and get the cog clearance back to "normal" range.


----------



## on58960 (Mar 19, 2016)

RS VR6 said:


> What's likely happening is when you had to crank down the b screw to get clearance on the 40T...you also increased the distance on the rest of the cogs. The chain is dropping farther down on the small cogs. If you run a Shimano 10sp RD, a Rad Cage or Goat Link will let you back out the b screw and get the cog clearance back to "normal" range.


I just got back from the LBS and they said the same exact thing. Since I'm moding an existing setup LBS said I'm gonna have to give or take on the top or bottom end. They didn't mention the Goat Link but for 20.00 its worth the gamble. If it cleans it up just a little I would be extremely happen and well under budget to make it 1x10 w/extended range that shifts well.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

on58960 said:


> I just got back from the LBS and they said the same exact thing. Since I'm moding an existing setup LBS said I'm gonna have to give or take on the top or bottom end. They didn't mention the Goat Link but for 20.00 its worth the gamble. If it cleans it up just a little I would be extremely happen and well under budget to make it 1x10 w/extended range that shifts well.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.


I didn't say anything earlier as my bike is XT, but I was having the same kind of thing and couldn't adjust it out. Figured for $20 how far wrong could I go? 
There is no gamble here. Goat is worth every penny. I was able to back the B, and get good shifting back hi or lo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bradoemba (Jun 18, 2004)

bradoemba said:


> 2014 Tallboy carbon
> Original set up is SLX RD with clutch, SLX 2x10 with 22/36 Race Face rings, stock 11-36t rear cassette
> 
> Time to redo the rotating parts of the drive train. After reading all 696 posts (!!) I have a plan:
> ...


UPDATE:

Did swap as mentioned above and all is good!

Tried it without the long B-screw > no good. Added long B-screw > still no good. Added Goat Link > all is grand. :thumbsup: I kept the longer B-screw in but don't think it's needed with the Goat Link. (I like the hex-head in the longer screw vs. the original SLX Philips head.) Used AbsoluteBlack 26T ring and bash guard.

4 rides in and only some slight cable barrel adjustment to get it dialed in. Haven't run out of gears yet, but I know there will be some places where a few more cogs at the top end may be nice. But hey, if I'm going that fast, it's fast enough for this old body! 

NO BACKPEDAL ISSUE!!!

Now we'll see how the 42 aluminum cog holds up....


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

Just installed SunRace 11-42T (CSMS3) on my newly acquired Mission 1. Everything works straight 'out of the box'. No issues with backpedaling. Looking forward to trying it on the actual trail.


----------



## vlekov (Feb 25, 2013)

*Everything stock, perfect shifting out of the box!*

Long overdue upgrade from a 1x9 setup (SLX 11-34 cassette, X9 shifter, X7 short-cage derailleur, KMC chain). Installed the steelie CSMS3 11-40 on my old Nicolai yesterday. Bought a brand new medium cage RD-M675-GS SLX derailleur, Zee shifter, KMC X10.73 chain - cheapest setup I could find online. Installation went fine, no hiccups, shifting perfect from first try, no hesitation, no longer B-screws (B-screw on mine isn't even bottomed out!), no RAD cages, no Goat Links, nothing. Completely stock everything and shifting perfect. 1x-converted Truvativ FireX 3x cranks with an On-One Ringmaster 30t NW chainring. I'm very happy with how easy things went. Waiting impatiently for an opportunity to test the setup on the trails. Happy riding!


----------



## syphen (Aug 22, 2015)

Installed Steel 11-40t Sunrace. Goatlink, SLX Shadow + mech, KMC 10speed chain.

No issues on back pedal. Tried as hard as I could to get it to drop. Seems good. I'll get a better idea after a ride soon but so far I'm happy. 
Seems to be on par with the XT casette + Wolftooth expander on my other bike.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Installed 30t Wolf tooth, goat link and 11-40 ms3. I get about a full back pedal before the chain drops which has more to do with my long 29er chainstays than anything else but we will see if it wears in over the next few days. Seemed to work well on my first ride but I am noticing a lot of clunking on the smaller cogs which cannot be adjusted out via the b screw. This annoys me greatly so just ordered a m8000 derailleur to hopefully match up better with the larger cassette.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm going to put a barely used (30miles) Black with aluminum 42. In the classifieds soon.


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

bigkat273 said:


> Installed 30t Wolf tooth, goat link and 11-40 ms3. I get about a full back pedal before the chain drops which has more to do with my long 29er chainstays than anything else but we will see if it wears in over the next few days. Seemed to work well on my first ride but I am noticing a lot of clunking on the smaller cogs which cannot be adjusted out via the b screw. This annoys me greatly so just ordered a m8000 derailleur to hopefully match up better with the larger cassette.


I think with long chainstay you are less likely to have back pedal issues. If chainstay is short you will have worse chainline, causing chain to drop down.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

cokratex said:


> I think with long chainstay you are less likely to have back pedal issues. If chainstay is short you will have worse chainline, causing chain to drop down.


I guess I should have said long and wide as I am unable to move my chainring inward enough due to contact.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

So everything is installed and running smoothly. Have about 6 miles logged so far and it's great. If you are on the fence this is a fantastic way to go. However will be switching it up again this week with a m8000 rd and a mx3 11-42 compliments of cerberus. Granted I could just buy an 11 speed setup but I like tinkering far more.


----------



## on58960 (Mar 19, 2016)

I have ridden my converted 2x10 to 1x10 Loki 27.5 plus three times with the new Sunrace 11-40. I must say I really like the gearing. The 30T up front with 40T in back was enough to allow me to sit down and climb a fairly short but very steep incline I would have normally gotten out of the saddle and spun out on. The 40T was perfect, pull back to keep the weight all the way back and easy enough to control power up the hill. 

I mentioned early and just after install the shifting going up is great but the shifting down was clunking into the last two gears so I ordered a RAD cage to lesson the BTension, its still in delivery. The shifting is better than the original HG50 11-36T minus the last two gears dropping in hard.

I'll post after the install about the RAD cage to see if it helps. My bike is direct mount so no Goat Link option.


----------



## RockySpieler (Jan 8, 2012)

The MX8 cassettes are now available as a 11-46t. Has anyone tried it?

This is probably in response to the summer release (July?) XT M8000 11-46T.

11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-37-46

11 (---.--%), 13 (118.18%), 15 (115.38%), 17 (113.33%), 19 (111.76%), 21 (110.53%), 24 (114.29%), 28 (116.67%), 32 (114.29%), 37 (115.63%), 46 (124.32%)

The Sunrace has a more linear range of ratios, especially the last:-

11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-36-40-46

11 (---.--%), 13 (118.18%), 15 (115.38%), 18 (120.00%), 21 (116.67%), 24 (114.29%), 28 (116.67%), 32 (114.29%), 36 (112.50%), 40 (111.11%), 46 (115.00%)


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

bigkat273 said:


> So everything is installed and running smoothly. Have about 6 miles logged so far and it's great. If you are on the fence this is a fantastic way to go. However will be switching it up again this week with a m8000 rd and a mx3 11-42 compliments of cerberus. Granted I could just buy an 11 speed setup but I like tinkering far more.


I ran it with a m8000 worked great.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

RockySpieler said:


> The MX8 cassettes are now available as a 11-46t. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> This is probably in response to the summer release (July?) XT M8000 11-46T.
> 
> ...


I'm running one now, shifts great. There is a thread on this cassette running now.


----------



## on58960 (Mar 19, 2016)

on58960 said:


> I have ridden my converted 2x10 to 1x10 Loki 27.5 plus three times with the new Sunrace 11-40. I must say I really like the gearing. The 30T up front with 40T in back was enough to allow me to sit down and climb a fairly short but very steep incline I would have normally gotten out of the saddle and spun out on. The 40T was perfect, pull back to keep the weight all the way back and easy enough to control power up the hill.
> 
> I mentioned early and just after install the shifting going up is great but the shifting down was clunking into the last two gears so I ordered a RAD cage to lesson the BTension, its still in delivery. The shifting is better than the original HG50 11-36T minus the last two gears dropping in hard.
> 
> I'll post after the install about the RAD cage to see if it helps. My bike is direct mount so no Goat Link option.


RAD cage installed, shifting is much smoother, very quite in the mid range especially (way better than stock cassette ever was). It still drops into the bottom two gears but not hard, the spacing on those gears is wider and I'm sure that has something to do with it. It barely noticeable.

My chainline is off by 1 or 2mm on the very largest cog so I do get the reverse pedal chain drop. I wish I could shim the cassette out just a little to stop this from happening. I can't move my front sprocket in or the 30T would hit frame. Maybe if the chain loosens a little it will reverse pedal a little better. Not a show stopper.


----------



## plugp7 (Oct 8, 2011)

I know they've not been around long but can anyone comment on wear rates and shifting quality after a good few miles. I ride in mainly British gritty mud, yes even in summer!!


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thethe wear well. Only issue is the black cassettes color wear off, but the metal is black as well. Shifting and wear are on par with xt.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Cerberus75 said:


> Only issue is the black cassettes color wear off


X01 does the same, it's just a coating.


----------



## CO-Clyde (Jan 30, 2010)

OK, so I've read the 34 pages and want to make sure I have my story right before ordering the SunRace MS3 11-40...

I have a 2016 Giant Trance 2, SLX Shadow+ 10spd RD, WolfTooth NW30T on the front, stock HG50 11-36 cassette. As is, shifts great... I just want the added gear.

When I measure my chainline its 55.125. Based on the OneUp info, I need to get to 48-50mm. Is 5mm an OK thing to do? I see some of that thickness on eBay. It'll mean new bolts, as well.

Thoughts?

Also, anyone else done this? Did you need a Goatlink? I have some other sources that say the didn't on the Trance, but want to throw it out there, as well.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Texasbubba said:


> OK, so I've read the 34 pages and want to make sure I have my story right before ordering the SunRace MS3 11-40...
> 
> I have a 2016 Giant Trance 2, SLX Shadow+ 10spd RD, WolfTooth NW30T on the front, stock HG50 11-36 cassette. As is, shifts great... I just want the added gear.
> 
> ...


Buy cassette and new chain... take to lbs to fit (or do yourself).

Bob's your uncle ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Your chain line is still 55 even with the woldtooth's 2mm built in offset? That seems huge. 

If you've got the chainstay clearance then the spacers should be fine as long as you can get the bolts. I would also just eye ball it and see which cog gives you the straightest chain line. If its near the middle then it will probably be alright. 

As for the goat link, try it without and see. If you end up needing one they are cheap.


----------



## CO-Clyde (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought it seemed huge too. That's doing the measurements (ring to seat tube + seat tube width/2). I measured 3 times to be sure.

For $19 TYD, I ordered the GL with the cassette, bolts, and spacers. Everything was just over $100 so I figured I might as well just get the stuff.


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

on58960 said:


> RAD cage installed, shifting is much smoother, very quite in the mid range especially (way better than stock cassette ever was). It still drops into the bottom two gears but not hard, the spacing on those gears is wider and I'm sure that has something to do with it. It barely noticeable.
> 
> My chainline is off by 1 or 2mm on the very largest cog so I do get the reverse pedal chain drop. I wish I could shim the cassette out just a little to stop this from happening. I can't move my front sprocket in or the 30T would hit frame. Maybe if the chain loosens a little it will reverse pedal a little better. Not a show stopper.


If you are looking to bump out the cassette you can try this:
HOUP | Gevenalle
It is a spacer that fits behind the cassette for more clearance w CX derailleurs and spokes. You lose the 11T cog and use the supplied lock ring.

They have options for 10 or 11 speed. They do not mention anything about MTB compatibility but it looks like it should work. I have not tried one yet...

Of course you use any SS spacer and lock nut.
Good luck.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Davide said:


> 540 grams for 1142 cassette at the same cost of XT :skep:





D Bone said:


> No kidding!


Well, I stand corrected. I killed my XT's 40T waaay too quickly, so I just ordered the PG 1130 11-42T all steel cassette. I'm about 215lbs all geared/watered up and use 1st gear a lot, so I'll live with the 100g weight penalty for (hopefully) much longer cog life.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

SR MS11-40 is only 400g with XT locknut and you get steel longevity


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

D Bone said:


> Well, I stand corrected. I killed my XT's 40T waaay too quickly, so I just ordered the PG 1130 11-42T all steel cassette. I'm about 215lbs all geared/watered up and use 1st gear a lot, so I'll live with the 100g weight penalty for (hopefully) much longer cog life.


I'm also 215 geared up. It's not often I pay extra to save a few grams. At my size there are cheaper ways to drop several pounds. Like ride more! 😬


----------



## jambob (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I have been combing through this thread with interest, as I have bought a 11-40 CSMS3 from eBay and it shifts like crap. Put about 200km on it, and even bought and installed a goatlink, and new XT chain, but still can't get it right. But after going through this thread I am thinking it may counterfeit? Can someone who owns one of these confirm?

My suspicions are...

1. The black is coming off, and silver below! You guys are saying the metal under should be black too?

2. Is the weight correct? 424G.

3. The spacer is plastic, should it be?

4. If I take a genuine 10S shimano spacer (not the plastic one from this kit), I find the spacing is inconsistent throughout the cassette, I can't even get it between the 21T and 24T sprockets, which is the worst part of the cassette to tune.

5. There was no documents in the box, should there have been?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sucks that you may have got a dud! Guess the black isn't up to par w/ the color fade... although I've owned single ring RF gear that was red and did the same thing. 

Re, shifting... my 11-40 SR cassette doesn't shift as smoothly as my XT 10-40 cassette, but it's still as good as I need ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## jambob (Jun 25, 2016)

targnik said:


> Re, shifting... my 11-40 SR cassette doesn't shift as smoothly as my XT 10-40 cassette, but it's still as good as I need ^^
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


When I say it shifts like crap, I mean its actually unusable in a couple of gears. I can get it to shift OK for the upper half of the block, but then the lower block is terrible, if I tune it for lower, then the upper block is terrible. It jumps and grinds, and usually at least 1 gear will not engage at all, it will either go higher or lower.

Full XT 10sp on the bike, with clutch mech and goat link. Shifts just fine with XT cassette and 1-up 40T range expander. Thought I would try sunrace as a cheaper alternative, but pretty sure I have been ripped off.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sounds like it... maybe take it up with seller/ebay

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

jambob said:


> When I say it shifts like crap, I mean its actually unusable in a couple of gears. I can get it to shift OK for the upper half of the block, but then the lower block is terrible, if I tune it for lower, then the upper block is terrible. It jumps and grinds, and usually at least 1 gear will not engage at all, it will either go higher or lower.
> 
> Full XT 10sp on the bike, with clutch mech and goat link. Shifts just fine with XT cassette and 1-up 40T range expander. Thought I would try sunrace as a cheaper alternative, but pretty sure I have been ripped off.


Just a question, have you used a tool and checked your derailleur hanger to make sure it's straight? A common sympom is shifting on half the cassette well. I have the Sunrace cassettes on 5 or 6 bikes throughout my family some with Goatlinks and others with XT 11-speed derailleurs and they all shift really well. I'm thinking there may be something that needs a tweak on your setup. What a about your b-screw, is that approx. 5-6mm from the top cog?

The cheaper MS3 does have a plastic spacer the MX3 is aluminum. I can't offer any comment on the black though.


----------



## jambob (Jun 25, 2016)

Aresab said:


> Just a question, have you used a tool and checked your derailleur hanger to make sure it's straight? A common sympom is shifting on half the cassette well. I have the Sunrace cassettes on 5 or 6 bikes throughout my family some with Goatlinks and others with XT 11-speed derailleurs and they all shift really well. I'm thinking there may be something that needs a tweak on your setup. What a about your b-screw, is that approx. 5-6mm from the top cog?
> 
> The cheaper MS3 does have a plastic spacer the MX3 is aluminum. I can't offer any comment on the black though.


Thanks Aresab,

Yes I had the setup checked by a qualified bike mechanic, he initially thought exact same thing, and checked hanger, and checked and adjusted b-screw. very little change.

Thanks for the info on the spacer! Want to hear from someone about the black finish or packaging now... I want to have all the info before I accuse the eBay seller of shonky goods.


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

jambob said:


> Thanks Aresab,
> 
> Yes I had the setup checked by a qualified bike mechanic, he initially thought exact same thing, and checked hanger, and checked and adjusted b-screw. very little change.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the spacer! Want to hear from someone about the black finish or packaging now... I want to have all the info before I accuse the eBay seller of shonky goods.


I bought one 11-42t all steel from some Taiwan company on eBay. It is also black, or it was black, now it is more like 50:50 black and silver! Coating comes of easy, but so does the sram cassettes.
The box it came in was with sunrace logo but no documents inside, so mine could easily be fake. 
Still I have great shifting so I don't really care. Zee shifter and XT m8000 derailleur.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

If you buy from Asia off ebay theirs a good chance you got a fake, clone, or one that failed quality control. Why I don't buy bike parts from Asia. Accessories I have a couple things, never components. Too often it's total crap or fake.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

jambob said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been combing through this thread with interest, as I have bought a 11-40 CSMS3 from eBay and it shifts like crap. Put about 200km on it, and even bought and installed a goatlink, and new XT chain, but still can't get it right. But after going through this thread I am thinking it may counterfeit? Can someone who owns one of these confirm?
> 
> ...


Did you measure the shimano spacers to see if they are the same size? If the problem started after you switch them, could be your problem.


----------



## Reallytho (Jul 30, 2015)

Anyone tried the 46t yet? I bought the CS-MX8 11-46t. It's not in stock so I'll have to wait before I get it.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

My ms3 and mx3 both shift fine and the black and has worn off to silver. 

The ms3 spacer should be plastic the mx3 comes with an alloy version. 

I had no documentation in any of the sunrace cassettes I purchased.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Mine came with no documents or instructions inside the box. It shifts the same as the SRAM 1050 cassette that it replaced. Mine is run with a Goat Link.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> If you buy from Asia off ebay theirs a good chance you got a fake, clone, or one that failed quality control. Why I don't buy bike parts from Asia. Accessories I have a couple things, never components. Too often it's total crap or fake.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Isn't most of the stuff we're running coming out of Asia?

My tires are made in Taiwan (Maxxis)...

Pretty sure my frame is made somewhere in Asia as well.

We all must be riding crap!! ;-P

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

targnik said:


> We all must be riding crap!! ;-P


Only you man, only you.

OK, I'm riding a piece of asian crap too, but I'm confident that it's cheap, so I don't expect crap out of my crap.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah it's just a cassette. I wouldn't expect instructions to begin with.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

watts888 said:


> Only you man, only you.
> 
> OK, I'm riding a piece of asian crap too, but I'm confident that it's cheap, so I don't expect crap out of my crap.


My Asian crap, ain't crap!

It's Canadian!!

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Reallytho said:


> Anyone tried the 46t yet? I bought the CS-MX8 11-46t. It's not in stock so I'll have to wait before I get it.


I'm running one now, when on 10speed I liked the 110-40 ratios. Now I get them with a bail out gear.


----------



## DanneRe (Jun 18, 2009)

I have just received my MX3 10S 11-42T cassette. The chain drops from the 42T cog to the 36 cog, when pedaling backwards. I have noticed that the 42T aluminium cog is 2.1mm thick. And that is the difference from my original shimano cassette.
So the MX3 lighter cassette has a thicker 42T cog. Maybe something I should know before I ordered it :-(

The MS3 should have a 1.7mm 42T cog right?


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I found mine dropped off the 42T back pedalling until I installed the RoadLink adapter and backed the B-tension screw all the way back out. Now I can back pedal freely w/o dropping the chain. I have the alloy cassette and a 20T small ring up front and a new KMC 10sp chain.


----------



## DanneRe (Jun 18, 2009)

I got this answer from sunrace. Is this a common problem?
Hello Daniel,

_The chain dropping while pedaling backward is not because of the thickness of the cog. It has to do with the distance between the 42 and the derailleur pulley and the small size of the front chainwheel.

On our wide ratio cassettes the chain will drop from 42T when pedaling backwards or pushing the bike rearwards. In our testing, our cassettes drop 1~2 cogs consistently pending on pedaling or rolling speed, similar to SRAM cassettes.

Normally the nuisance comes from rolling/pushing the bike backwards into storage/rack, not actual backpedaling. It is unavoidable, unfortunately in design of such large sprockets in the rear using very small chainwheel in the front. _


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

4Crawler said:


> I found mine dropped off the 42T back pedalling until I installed the RoadLink adapter and backed the B-tension screw all the way back out. Now I can back pedal freely w/o dropping the chain. I have the alloy cassette and a 20T small ring up front and a new KMC 10sp chain.


Do you ever drop into the 20-42? If so when?


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> Do you ever drop into the 20-42? If so when?


On really steep climbs in the dirt. Since my cross bike has no suspension and relatively narrow tires, I need to stay seated and spin away going up steep ramps.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

DanneRe said:


> I got this answer from sunrace. Is this a common problem?
> Hello Daniel,
> 
> _The chain dropping while pedaling backward is not because of the thickness of the cog. It has to do with the distance between the 42 and the derailleur pulley and the small size of the front chainwheel.
> ...


oh Jesus even sunrace doesn't get it.

The reason for the chain dropping from the 42cog to the 36cog when pedaling backwards is due to the missing parallel guide that's provided by the upper derailleur pulley when pedaling frontwards. So if you had the same kind of pulley above the cassette, guiding the chain towards the 42cog at an 90° angle like the derailleur pulley does that behaviour wouldn't happen. If you think about it this is a non-issue and I'm amused everytime people report about it.

Maybe take a closer look at the bike and think about it for a moment before posting again and calling me wrong.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

My SunRace 40T 11 speed cassette dropped the chain on the largest cog at 3/4 of a single crank back pedal. My XT 8000 42T cassette won't drop the chain no matter how many back pedals....... Same bike, same RD, same chain, same chainring & crank. 

You're all free to make your own conclusions.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

I just put one of these on my ride, and I love it. I believe you can avoid the backpedaling issue with proper alignment of the chainring and correct adjustment of B-tension screw and correct chain length. Just my two cents on that one. I posted a review here (cuz, you know this is mtbREVIEW!) =) Sunrace MX 10sp Cassette Reviews - Mtbr.com


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I hung an 11-40 (10 speed) cassette on my HT goat rig the other day. Took it for it's first long climb today. These cassettes are clearly not as precise as Shimanos but what can we expect considering the price? Mine performed well but some of the gears are clicking on the Quick Link of my newish chain. I noticed some of that clicking lessened as it wore into the chain. It's odd how some of the gears are completely silent and some are sensitive to the Quick Link. No dropped chains for me. It worked well. I'm happy.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I've got quite a few miles on my 11-42 1x10 conversion. Soon as it wears out, I'm putting another one on. Shifts nearly as well as the XO1 36t I had with the 2x10.


----------



## Cavie (Jun 2, 2007)

I just converted from 2x10. Got the MX3 11-40t. Also got an Absoluteblack 28t oval chainring and their bash ring. I'm running XT shifter/rear derailleur, and sram s1000 GXP cranks.

Cassette/shifting is working great EXCEPT......take about a half a backpedal when running on that 40t and it slips right down to the 36t.

I've read numerous threads here and since this is a brand new purchase I'd like to know if it is Sunrace specific or any of the number of other things I've read? (chainline, derailleur, spacing, chain type, and the list goes on)


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

^ See post #860


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Cavie said:


> Cassette/shifting is working great EXCEPT......take about a half a backpedal when running on that 40t and it slips right down to the 36t.
> 
> I've read numerous threads here and since this is a brand new purchase I'd like to know if it is Sunrace specific or any of the number of other things I've read? (chainline, derailleur, spacing, chain type, and the list goes on)


looks like I've to quote myself:



Steel Calf said:


> The reason for the chain dropping from the 42cog to the 36cog when pedaling backwards is due to the missing parallel guide that's usually provided by the upper derailleur pulley when pedaling frontwards. So if you had the same kind of pulley above the cassette, guiding the chain towards the 42cog at an 90° angle like the derailleur pulley does that behaviour wouldn't happen. If you think about it this is a non-issue and I'm amused everytime people report about it.
> 
> Maybe take a closer look at the bike and think about it for a moment before posting again and calling me wrong.


----------



## Cavie (Jun 2, 2007)

Steel Calf said:


> looks like I've to quote myself:


I did see your post Steel Calf. I try to maintain/repair my bike the best I can to keep it out of the shop so I'll look around to see if I can get tips on how to do that where I can.

I'm not trying to be ignorant about this but I do at times want to back pedal when approaching a water bar or obstacle and it is an issue for me.

Is there something other than a pulley above the cassette (which I'm unaware of) that can help with the issue? Again, I'm just trying to figure this out if it is possible to make an adjustment - not trying to get anyone annoyed.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Chain drop: 

I have the Sun Race cassette on my rig. CLEAN AND LUBE YOUR CHAIN. When mine was mildly dirty and dry, it jumped off the 40 and landed on the 36. After a wipe and a lubing, it stopped jumping during a back spin of the cranks.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Cavie said:


> I'm not trying to be ignorant about this but I do at times want to back pedal when approaching a water bar or obstacle and it is an issue for me.
> 
> Is there something other than a pulley above the cassette (which I'm unaware of) that can help with the issue? Again, I'm just trying to figure this out if it is possible to make an adjustment - not trying to get anyone annoyed.


Of course there's no pulley above the cassette, that's why it's happening in the first place, I was just drawing an example. ("So if you had"...)

And again, this is not a real "issue". It's a technical principle for the chain to drop down to smaller cogs if the angle of attack is greater than a certain degree, a transmission wouldn't work if that wasn't to happen.

However, you can try to improve the situation a bit by moving the chainline inwards closer to the big cogs.


----------



## Cavie (Jun 2, 2007)

Steef Calf: Thanks, that makes sense to me now. I'm not sure I want to put spacers on my chain ring to move it in but it may be the best solution from what I can tell.

Hawg: Thanks for the suggestion. My chain is quite new and clean/lubed so I don't think it is that. Glad that worked for you however.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Steel Calf said:


> Of course there's no pulley above the cassette, that's why it's happening in the first place


I can back pedal forever without the chain jumping from the 42T on my XT 8000 cassette. With everything being equal and no changes I couldn't get a full rotation with the SunRace.

If it were due to the pulley, then all bikes, for all of us would always fall off when back pedaling.......... It has to do with the design of the cogs' ramps.


----------



## Cavie (Jun 2, 2007)

D Bone said:


> I can back pedal forever without the chain jumping from the 42T on my XT 8000 cassette. With everything being equal and no changes I couldn't get a full rotation with the SunRace.
> 
> If it were due to the pulley, then all bikes, for all of us would always fall off when back pedaling.......... It has to do with the design of the cogs' ramps.


So part of the issue is that I'm running 10sp in the rear and I don't think the XT 8000 comes in 10sp. If shimano would be better to go with and there is a similar cassette I will ask for an exchange for my new Sunrace cassette if it is that much better?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Cavie said:


> So part of the issue is that I'm running 10sp in the rear and I don't think the XT 8000 comes in 10sp. If shimano would be better to go with and there is a similar cassette I will ask for an exchange for my new Sunrace cassette if it is that much better?


As far as I know, the SunRace is probably your best 'all in one' 10-speed cassette available. You could go with an older XT or SRAM 11-36 with an extender cog, but they seem to drop the chain too.

I had a buddy who had the all steel SunRace 11-42 cassette and his didn't drop the chain near as fast as the thicker aluminum big cog version did.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

D Bone said:


> I can back pedal forever without the chain jumping from the 42T on my XT 8000 cassette. With everything being equal and no changes I couldn't get a full rotation with the SunRace.
> 
> If it were due to the pulley, then all bikes, for all of us would always fall off when back pedaling.......... It has to do with the design of the cogs' ramps.


ok... I mispoke then.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have the 11-42 cassette with steel cog. to date, I haven't had any chain drops from the 42T to the 36T ring when back pedalling. SRAM x9 with raceface NW chainring. Multiple posts early on indicated that the SRAM chain worked a little better with this cassette (chain drop & noise), but I haven't had the chance to put one on yet.

Ultimately, make sure your chainline is good. That's probably one of the leading causes of shifting the chain when backpedalling. External bearing, just shift some bottom bracket spacers. Don't try to shim the chainring.


----------



## Cavie (Jun 2, 2007)

watts888 said:


> I have the 11-42 cassette with steel cog. to date, I haven't had any chain drops from the 42T to the 36T ring when back pedalling. SRAM x9 with raceface NW chainring. Multiple posts early on indicated that the SRAM chain worked a little better with this cassette (chain drop & noise), but I haven't had the chance to put one on yet.
> 
> Ultimately, make sure your chainline is good. That's probably one of the leading causes of shifting the chain when backpedalling. External bearing, just shift some bottom bracket spacers. Don't try to shim the chainring.


I like the idea of removing the spacers from the BB better than adding spacers on the 4 bolts of the chain ring. May have to go that route and see. Thanks.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Mine is falling off during back pedalling. For sure a chain line issue. Mines a farley 6 with an xt 10 speed and a rad cage. 30 tooth race face ring. I moved my bb spacers to the left side and added some chain ring spacers and no issues back pedaling other than my chain rubs my tire..... Damn. Dont really want to run the spacers on the chain ring. There is a couple on the shaft too i guess i could move, i would like the little shafts machined on the 30 tooth to be in the holes on the crank...


If i use my finger and deflect the chain back pedaling it wont fall off. I need to hit that sweet spot between no tire rub and no back pedal issues.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Alright! I got it. Moved the bb spacers and the crank spacers to the left side. No chain ring spacers. She pedals backwards no chain fall. Slight click once in a while but im sure wear will fix that. Xtr chains at .075 stretch, will run it a bit and i got a new xt siltec chain for it... I guess i should have got a sram.


----------



## abrooks (Feb 1, 2015)

@solarplex have you tried using a cassette spacer?Wiggle | Shimano CS-HG 1mm Sprocket Spacer | Cassettes & Freewheels


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

abrooks said:


> @solarplex have you tried using a cassette spacer?Wiggle | Shimano CS-HG 1mm Sprocket Spacer | Cassettes & Freewheels


Nope. Nice option but i got mine dialled now. So many people ridiculed me about back pedalling and why. Well.... I don't have to backpedal but why wouldn't i want my install flawless?


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

modifying the chainline inwards so the chain doesn't fall off the bigger cogs anymore will have negative impact on the smaller cogs wear, there's a reason why the recommended chainline is moved slightly off center towards the smaller cogs


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*11 42 Sunrace cassett*

I installed a Wolf Tooth narrow wide chain ring and that stopped the chain from falling of when I back pedal. Not sure why? But it worked


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

tony92231 said:


> I installed a Wolf Tooth narrow wide chain ring and that stopped the chain from falling of when I back pedal. Not sure why? But it worked


Well if it is a oval 32t, it has built in spacers so you changed your chainline by about 2mm as well.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I am in need for a new 10-speed cassette (switching from 1x9 to 1x10) and the Sunrace offerings are much cheaper than the alternatives, so I am considering one. I think a 34 or 36t large cog would do it for my needs. I see that Sunrace cassettes come in a MS version and an MX version. I have a Stan's hub with a soft aluminum freehub that gets gouged easily with cheap cassettes. should I spring for the MX version, which has two aluminum spiders, or get the cheaper but slightly heavier MS version, which only has one alu spider?


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I have both on varying bikes and they both have 2 aluminum spiders, the MS has the steel cog & end cap plus a plastic spacer for gear 8 (I believe). All of those parts are aluminum on the MX. They both work equally well with weight and color (red spider and end cap on the MX and black on the MS) the only difference. I find with either a goatlink or a Shimano 11-speed rear derailleur they shift really well on all of my bikes.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> I am in need for a new 10-speed cassette and the Sunrace offerings are much cheaper than the alternatives, so I cam considering one. I think a 34 or 36t large cog would do it for my needs. I see that Sunrace cassettes come in a MS version and an MX version. I have a Stan's hub with a soft aluminum freehub that gets gouged easily with cheap cassettes. should I spring for the MX version, which has two aluminum spiders, or get the cheaper but slightly heavier MS version, which only has one alu spider?


If you only need a 34 or 36 tooth low gear, I STRONGLY urge you to go with a Shimano (or Sram) cassette.

I am running 1X10 and I needed something lower than a 36 tooth granny so I went with the SunRace alloy 11-40. It shifts fine, not as well as a Shimano, but there is a noticeable amount of chatter from the gears wanting to shift on this cassette on what seems like every other gear of the cluster. It hasn't ghost shifted and no amount of adjusting the new cable will make it go away. The chain is also new. I was hoping that when the cassette started to wear into the chain (or the other way around) it would silence but so far not. I think the cassette doesn't like the quick link of the KMC chain. That seems to be where the clash is.

It works fine but it's clear that it is not as precise a component as Shimano or Sram.

Just thought you should know.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Only shifting issue I have had was a slight delay going into the largest gear. But after swapping to a Sram PCX1 11 speed chain, it seems to have gone away. My first real test of the new chain will be tomorrow evening as I just got the bike back (new wheels).


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm not seeing what Hawg is on the 6 bikes in my family running both the Sunrace 10-speed MS3 and MX3 11-42. Each bike has either a Goalink and an SLX M675 or an XT M8000 11-speed rear derailleur. Shifters are Deore m610, XT M780 and Saint M820. The bikes are Jamis XLT (2005) 26er, KHS XCT 555 (2008)26er, Jamis Carbon XCT3 (2011) 26er, Breezer Repack (2015) 27.5 and BH Lynx 6 AL (2015) 27.5.
When I click the lever up or down it's right in that gear, no hesitation. I honestly can't see if being much better. Some the bikes with shorted chain stays do drop a gear when back pedaling but seems to improve the more they are ridden. I have at least 7 months of 1-3 ride per week on the drivetrains.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

I would like to order one of these but want to know where I can get a longer B-screw first for cheap online preferably. Also, do I need a special tool of any kind to install it? Also I read some people saying they reversed their B-screw but have no idea what this involves exactly? Thanks.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

You can just take the old screw out and go to a local hardware store and just buy a longer screw.
Your screw most likely is a M4x12, if you buy a M4x25 you will be good.
And instead of paying 2$ plus shipping for one online, you can get it for 10cent or less in the hardware store.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

You're better off getting a Goat Link. With that...you won't need to use a longer screw.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. I didn't word it well but was wondering if I need special cassette removal tool(s) to swap the cassette out?


----------



## orangutanracer (Mar 19, 2016)

noose said:


> Thanks for the tips. I didn't word it well but was wondering if I need special cassette removal tool(s) to swap the cassette out?


 You will need a Cassette Lockring Tool and a Chain Whip.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

RS VR6 said:


> You're better off getting a Goat Link. With that...you won't need to use a longer screw.


+1

Goat Link!


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

+2
I toyed with B-screw with sorta okay results, but Goat Link made it great! 
I <3 the Goat Link!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Is there a Goat Link for SRAM XX1 RD?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

There is no third party add on parts for SRAM 1x derailleurs. The Goat Link is only for Shimano Shadow Plus derailleurs.


----------



## hurtssogood (Jul 21, 2008)

Sooo, why is a $20 Goat Link better than a 10 cent screw?


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine is a road setup, so I used the RoadLink. Originally had a longer B-tension screw and it was cranked in as far as possible and I just didn't have clearance in the large cog. The upper pulley was riding on the cog with the chain in between and made some noise. Installing the RoadLink dropped the whole RD down far enough that the upper pulley cleared w/ no issue. And after backing the B-tension screw out I also eliminated the back pedal / chain drop issue.

My take is you could always try the longer screw and if that is all you need, great. If that doesn't work, get the dropped link and put that in.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

I read some were getting good results from 'reversing b screws' How would one do this?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

hurtssogood said:


> Sooo, why is a $20 Goat Link better than a 10 cent screw?


because the Goat Link actually moves the derailleur so you don't need to crank the b screw in beyond what Shimano intended...resulting in poor shifting in the small cogs.

This what that 10 cent screw looks like turned hella far.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

noose said:


> I read some were getting good results from 'reversing b screws' How would one do this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I looked at that on my cross frame (road RD) and all you do is remove the screw and put it in from the other side, i.e. the head is on the other side of the threaded tab. It appeared to make it very hard to adjust and did not help in my situation. Advantages are you get to add the length of the head to the length off the screw in case yours is a little too short. Also, if the screw gets bent, it'll be easier to remove as the bent section is already unscrewed.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

*"little" report*

Ok, here we go:

I have set two setups, one for my friend with MX3 11-42 10speed black, paired with a 32t NW chainring and a XT M786 clutch.
At first the chain was dropping when backpedaling, so I just move the chainline inboard by 4mm and now he can backpedal all day long.

I also have set a MX8 11-46 11speed black, paired with a 30t NW chainring and a SLX M7000 clutch.
When backpedaling on the 46t cog the chain drop to the 36t cog, in the 40t cog I can backpedal all day long.
By default de 30t NW chainring is already shimmed and moved inboard by 3mm, making my chainline centered at 48mm.
I tried moving the chainline inboard by another 3mm, 6mm total, the drop still happen but less prone to it, than I moved the chainline inboard by 4mm, 7mm total, the problem almost went away but I lose the clearance to freely pedal, so I removed all the spacers and set the chainline at 48mm.
I don't really backpedal on the 46t cog so I'm not really concerned with the chain dropping from the 46t cog.

My setup with the SLX M7000 clutch shift really OK, even under load it shifts smoothly, and the B-screw is only half screwed.
On the other hand, my friends setup with the XT M786 clutch, is audibly less smooth, even with a longer B-screw. Guess I know what will be is next purchase .
I think Shimano must have made some modifications on the new generation of rear derailleurs to accommodate the wide range cassettes.

Forgot to mention, I'm running a Shimano chain and he's running a SRAM chain.


----------



## Chonggo (Jul 12, 2009)

Aglo said:


> Ok, here we go:
> 
> I have set two setups, one for my friend with MX3 11-42 10speed black, paired with a 32t NW chainring and a XT M786 clutch.
> At first the chain was dropping when backpedaling, so I just move the chainline inboard by 4mm and now he can backpedal all day long.
> ...


You can tell your friend to either get a Oneup RAD cage or get the new shimano 11 speed RD. It will work perfectly with a 10 speed cog and shifter! I run 11 speed shifter and cog with a 10 speed XTR RD with Oneup RADr cage and it works perfectly!


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Chonggo said:


> You can tell your friend to either get a Oneup RAD cage or get the new shimano 11 speed RD. It will work perfectly with a 10 speed cog and shifter! I run 11 speed shifter and cog with a 10 speed XTR RD with Oneup RADr cage and it works perfectly!


I had the goatlink in mind, I don't know if he is willing to spend more than 20$, he already spent around 400€ this month and is planing on buying a set of carbon rims next .

Thanks for the suggestion, I will tell him. He even loves green


----------



## Chonggo (Jul 12, 2009)

Aglo said:


> I had the goatlink in mind, I don't know if is willing to spent more than 20$, he already spent around 400€ this month an is planing on buying a set of carbon rims next .
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, I will tell him. He even loves green


The Goat link is also a good option! But the RAD Cage is better! wolftooth was working on their own version of the RAD cage but didn't push through when shimano released the new XT RD since it is better and works with 10 speed.

My Brother runs both goatlink and RAD cage on his RD and he swears that it's better than running either of the two alone.

If you ask me, I would suggest your friend to get either the new 11 speed xt or slx. That way he could still use his RD when he itches and upgrade to 11 speed in the future!


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Chonggo said:


> If you ask me, I would suggest your friend to get either the new 11 speed xt or slx. That way he could still use his RD when he itches and upgrade to 11 speed in the future!


^^^ THIS.

Especially because nowadays you can get an M8000 XT 11sp RD for almost the same price as the RADr cage. I was previously running an XTR 10 spd with the RADr cage myself, it worked great, but I eventually just got the XT 11sp and would recommend that for anyone in that position now. No need to mess with taking apart your derailleur, and if you decide to go 11sp in the future you already have the derailleur!


----------



## vlekov (Feb 25, 2013)

After some riding during the several weeks since my last post here my gear system started shifting slow to the smallest sprocket. Tried fiddling with B-tension screw, derailleur limit screws and cable tension and fixed it somewhat but still not as it was in the beginning. Do you think a Goatlink would improve the small sprocket shifting performance? I never had large sprocket shifting problems. My other option, albeit twice as expensive, is the RD-M7000.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

vlekov said:


> After some riding during the several weeks since my last post here my gear system started shifting slow to the smallest sprocket. Tried fiddling with B-tension screw, derailleur limit screws and cable tension and fixed it somewhat but still not as it was in the beginning. Do you think a Goatlink would improve the small sprocket shifting performance? I never had large sprocket shifting problems. My other option, albeit twice as expensive, is the RD-M7000.


I had this problem twice, one after a crash where kinked my cable housing.
And more recently when installing my new RD M7000 with my new CMX8 cassette.

The solution in both cases was to unscrew the cable bolt and reset all the limits from start like you were installing everything for the first time.
Don't forget to turn a couple of times the tensioner in the shifter so that you can have some slack in case you need it.
I forgot this step when mounting the M7000 for the first time  .


----------



## vlekov (Feb 25, 2013)

Crap. And I was prepared to spend money lol. Oh well, I'll just keep bashing on it as it is until it drives me crazy enough to buy the M7000.


----------



## Chonggo (Jul 12, 2009)

vlekov said:


> After some riding during the several weeks since my last post here my gear system started shifting slow to the smallest sprocket. Tried fiddling with B-tension screw, derailleur limit screws and cable tension and fixed it somewhat but still not as it was in the beginning. Do you think a Goatlink would improve the small sprocket shifting performance? I never had large sprocket shifting problems. My other option, albeit twice as expensive, is the RD-M7000.


Also try to check the alignment your derailleur hanger.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Just ordered a goatlink direct from the Wolftooth website for $33 CAN shipped. It sounds like the consensus solution for smooth shifting of the big cog wide range cassettes. Thanks for the input.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

I installed the goatlink and it helps my deore shadow plus and sunrace 11-42 shift smooth. Loving 1x even more as I'm able to focus on brakes and dropper on the left and shifting and braking on the right.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

I've ordered a Suntour 11-40T 10sp MS3 cassette and after reading through all the posts I'm still unsure about if I need to change my RD.
I like to get all parts ready before I ever do any mods to my cars or bikes so I'm wondering if I should order a XT 8000 11sp RD and a SRAM PC1110 chain as well before I start changing the cassette?

My bike's current components are

Shimano XT, RD-M781-DSGSL, Shadow, *Direct Mount*, 10-Speed

Shimano CS-HG50, 11-36

Race Face Ride 22x36T

KMC X10 - 116 links

443mm chainstays


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Aglo said:


> I also have set a MX8 11-46 11speed black, paired with a 30t NW chainring and a SLX M7000 clutch.


Nice

Anyone making an 11sp 10-46 for XD drivers?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

No, but E13 has 9-44 https://bythehive.com/collections/drivetrain/products/trs-cassette

and 9-46 on the way. e*thirteen's TRS Plus Dropper Post, 9-46 Tooth Cassette - Eurobike 2016 - Pinkbike


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow, that just beat eagle by a whopping 11% 😁.
I had my eyes on the 9-44 as a future upgrade, now I have a new objective 😅.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

OneUp and Hope also have a 10-50 11speed option but only for those with DT ratched hubs.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> No, but E13 has 9-44 https://bythehive.com/collections/drivetrain/products/trs-cassette
> 
> and 9-46 on the way. e*thirteen's TRS Plus Dropper Post, 9-46 Tooth Cassette - Eurobike 2016 - Pinkbike


Yeah I've seen those. I'm far more interested in Sunrace's Pricepoint though. Haha!


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

Got a few good rides on my Sunrace 11-42 with Wolf Tooth oval 34. It made my carbon Epic shift and pedal perfectly. No issues with chainline. It would drop off the 42 when back pedaled until I shimmer the crank over. It's all good now. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

RS VR6 said:


> because the Goat Link actually moves the derailleur so you don't need to crank the b screw in beyond what Shimano intended...resulting in poor shifting in the small cogs.
> 
> This what that 10 cent screw looks like turned hella far.
> 
> View attachment 1088663


Will the Goat Link enable better backpedaling, in the largest cogs?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Yeah I've seen those. I'm far more interested in Sunrace's Pricepoint though. Haha!


Too rich for me, and I certainly don't need the range. It does put another nail in the front derailleur's coffin though.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Travis Bickle said:


> Too rich for me, and I certainly don't need the range. It does put another nail in the front derailleur's coffin though.


By making it a lot more expensive to have equal gear range?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> Will the Goat Link enable better backpedaling, in the largest cogs?


I installed a Goat Link on my GF's bike. It just moves the rear derailleur back a bit. I don't think it'll do anything for your chainline.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

Quick question :

I've busted my Rd today so I need a new one. Which would be the best option for a csm3 11-42 - 10 speed (I've sorted them price ascending) 

Sram GX 2.1 10speed
Shimano XT Rd 8000 - 11 Speed
Sram X9 2.1


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Do you want to change your shifter to?

If not you need to keep the same brand.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

I have both brand at home so shifter won't be an issue


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Can't give you an opinion on the SRAM.
But I currently have a Zee shifter and a RD-M8000 on a MX8 11-42 10speed and it shifts really smooth.
I also have a M7000 shifter and rear mech on a MX8 11-46 11speed, and also shifts really good.

But I can tell you that a SRAM chain runs smoother than a Shimano chain.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd go m8000 just so you can go 11 speed later if you so decide. Plus they're less expensive than the sram.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Can't speak for the Shimano option, but everyone I know running a 1x conversion is running Sram GX (or XO1 in my case).


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> Will the Goat Link enable better backpedaling, in the largest cogs?


When you backpedal, the chain derails from the top, since it comes at the big cog at a bad angle from the chainring. The RD won't help with that.

Normally, the RD's upper/guide pulley will be located directly under the cog at the 6 o'clock position, but the Goat link brings it *forward* to the 4-5 o'clock position. You get more chain wrap and you don't need to adjust the pulley to clear the lowest part of the cog by ~15mm (instead, adjusting for good shifting, since the pulley itself is forward of the cog).


----------



## beerdles (Aug 22, 2016)

got my 11-42 10spd through my LBS


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

JackWare said:


> I've ordered a Suntour 11-40T 10sp MS3 cassette and after reading through all the posts I'm still unsure about if I need to change my RD.
> I like to get all parts ready before I ever do any mods to my cars or bikes so I'm wondering if I should order a XT 8000 11sp RD and a SRAM PC1110 chain as well before I start changing the cassette?
> 
> My bike's current components are
> ...


*Update - for info*

Changed the cassette above to a Sunrace 11-40T and only needed to screw in the B screw - gear changes are perfect with either chainring and there are no back pedal issue.


----------



## orangutanracer (Mar 19, 2016)

Varaxis said:


>


Maybe its my eyes getting old or a weird camera angle but that goat-link looks like its mounted weird. Are you sure the GoatLink pin rests against the correct side of derailleur hanger tab?

Look how it is in this picture from GoatLink Installation ? Lindarets


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No I think either hes got a one of a kind hanger or installed the goat link way wrong.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougA (Apr 3, 2008)

JackWare said:


> *Update - for info*
> 
> Changed the cassette above to a Sunrace 11-40T and only needed to screw in the B screw - gear changes are perfect with either chainring and there are no back pedal issue.


Same experience for me. Tried the 11 speed der and it failed. Re-installed original x5 10 spd and its perfect.


----------



## fthefox (Nov 27, 2005)

Just wondering here. Is the goatlink a device you use when you do not have a long cage derailleur?


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

No, a normal 10 speed dirrailleur didn't have enough clearance to wide range cassettes.
So you need to "hack" it with a goatlink or a radcage, or both.
The new 11 speed dirrailleurs are already made to accommodate wide range cassettes.


----------



## fthefox (Nov 27, 2005)

Got you. I am on an XT 11 sp drivetrain with the 11-46 Sunrace cassette and a 30 teeth RF front ring. I went with a long cage RD. Was it necessary or would a middle cage one have worked? It shifts very well as is but I know it is always better to go with the shortest cage you can as a short cage tend to be more precise and less prone to bending.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

fthefox said:


> Got you. I am on an XT 11 sp drivetrain with the 11-46 Sunrace cassette and a 30 teeth RF front ring. I went with a long cage RD. Was it necessary or would a middle cage one have worked? It shifts very well as is but I know it is always better to go with the shortest cage you can as a short cage tend to be more precise and less prone to bending.


I'm on the short cage XT 11sp RD and it shifts just fine on the 11-46 sunrace. I was worried that I'd have to go to the long cage but no issues whatsoever with the short one.


----------



## fthefox (Nov 27, 2005)

Good to know. Does that mean that the long cage XT derailleur is just for those who decide to go double or triple ring up front?


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Yup. And maybe if you go really big up front .
I have a short cage M7000 with an 11-46 and 30t upfront.
When I got my M7000 the cage looked too big to be "small" so I measured it and It has the exact same distance between pulleys as my old XT M781 long cage, go figures .
I also have a M8000 short cage with an 11-42 and a 32t upfront.
And I think the cages should be even shorter


----------



## Sirmikey (Sep 26, 2016)

Sidewalk said:


> Can't speak for the Shimano option, but everyone I know running a 1x conversion is running Sram GX (or XO1 in my case).


Care to share specs on cassette and DR length combo?


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Aglo said:


> Yup. And maybe if you go really big up front .
> I have a short cage M7000 with an 11-46 and 30t upfront.
> When I got my M7000 the cage looked too big to be "small" so I measured it and It has the exact same distance between pulleys as my old XT M781 long cage, go figures .
> I also have a M8000 short cage with an 11-42 and a 32t upfront.
> And I think the cages should be even shorter


You can't have a "short" cage m7000 or m8000. The only short cage derailleurs that I'm aware Shimano makes, are the Zee and Saint ones.

For SLX and XT, The only versions are GS and SGS (medium and long, respectively)
Just a small correction.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

orangutanracer said:


> Maybe its my eyes getting old or a weird camera angle but that goat-link looks like its mounted weird. Are you sure the GoatLink pin rests against the correct side of derailleur hanger tab?
> 
> Look how it is in this picture from GoatLink Installation ? Lindarets


Agreed. Here's how mine looks installed.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honda Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you guys like the SunRace just as much as Shimano/SRAM cassettes? They're way lighter than NX cassettes and $10 cheaper. Same price as SLX m7000 though.

Any difference when backpedaling in the largest cog?


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Honda Guy said:


> Do you guys like the SunRace just as much as Shimano/SRAM cassettes? They're way lighter than NX cassettes and $10 cheaper. Same price as SLX m7000 though.


My sunrace 11-42t 10 speed shifts almost as good as my Shimano 11-42t 11 speed on another bike. I'd put the shifting performance down to XTR shifter vs XT shifter and say the cassette itself is perfectly on part with Shimano.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

GRPABT1 said:


> My sunrace 11-42t 10 speed shifts almost as good as my Shimano 11-42t 11 speed on another bike. I'd put the shifting performance down to XTR shifter vs XT shifter and say the cassette itself is perfectly on part with Shimano.


I would agree as well. My 11-42 has shifter flawless all year. I'm using a Saint shifter and XT 8000 GS rear derailleur on my 10-speed. My wife has and 11-42 w/ XT M780 shift and SLX M675 derailleur with a Goatlink. The older derailleur and Goat link are close but not quite in the smaller cogs as compared to my M8000 but very usable.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I would put it just a small notch below the 11-36 XO1 cassette I took off, but I wouldn't go back.

Not as good as the XX1 on my XC bike, but I don't worry about XC level performance on my trail bikes.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

i have the Sunrace 11-42 set up with a 32t oval...my issue with the cassette is that its loose on the driver body....so loose its biting into the Alu body ,i had to leaver it off....so i put the old Shimano 11-36 back on.

anyone else had issues with it?


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

For my fatbike, which way would you go - 11-40 or 11-42?

I'm currently running an 11-36, and torqued one of the gears allowing me to move to the wide range cassette earlier than I had planned. 36 is just not quite enough for the long climbs.


----------



## riding4fun (Mar 24, 2010)

My Vote = 42T (Future Proofing & cheaper to replace a frt ring for different 
Ratio's vs. Cassette)


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

riding4fun said:


> My Vote = 42T (Future Proofing & cheaper to replace a frt ring for different
> Ratio's vs. Cassette)


I agree with this.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

riding4fun said:


> My Vote = 42T (Future Proofing & cheaper to replace a frt ring for different
> Ratio's vs. Cassette)


x2 on that, the 11-42 essentially gets you the 11-36 in the first 9 cogs then a bail out gear. Makes for a nicer chain line in the 36T where I usually do most of my steep climbing. Only downside I don't like is the 15T-18T jump on the small end, that's where I spend a lot of time in the big ring on pavement.

You may need to add a *-link to the RD to make the 42T cassette shift properly.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

11-42 definitively.


----------



## flach77 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello guys.

I want to mount Sunrace 11-42 but I need to know if it will works with my crankset.

I have a Shimano Deore 36x24, do you think it will work fine? Or it's better a Sunrace 11-40?
Or even change to 1 speed crankset? I'm avoing do thus change to save some money.

My rear derailleur Shimano XT M786 Shadow medium cage.

Thanks


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

i am using the same deore crank(most likely) with the 11-42 but i have put a single absolute black 32t oval on.

its "should" have the ability to run from 36t(2x) to the 42t rear.....not that you would do that


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

flach77 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I want to mount Sunrace 11-42 but I need to know if it will works with my crankset.
> 
> ...


I'd think it makes the 24T ring useless, so might as well go to a single chairing and the 11-42 or even 46.


----------



## flach77 (Oct 22, 2016)

So I should go for 1 chainring.
Can I convert my Deore FCM617 crankset for 1 chainring?

If I make this change probably I'll go for 11-46 11s.
Then I must change the rear derailleur for 11s and the gear shifter?

And also the crankset if I can't convert mine, any of you guys with SLX crankset? The XT is too expensive...

Thanks


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

flach77 said:


> So I should go for 1 chainring.
> Can I convert my Deore FCM617 crankset for 1 chainring?
> 
> If I make this change probably I'll go for 11-46 11s.
> ...


You're going to have to get an 11 speed shifter and RD whichever way you go. You can either see if you cranks can convert to 1x or get what's in your budget, you don't have to run a Shimano crankset. I'm running an older X9 crankset takes direct mount rings.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Installed the 11-42t and goatlink.









Shifting is good at the low end, but gets a little rougher at the higher gears, the toughest being the lowest gear. I'll need to make some adjustments.

Chain does come off the 42t when backpedaling more than a full revolution. No big deal.


----------



## riding4fun (Mar 24, 2010)

flach77 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I want to mount Sunrace 11-42 but I need to know if it will works with my crankset.
> 
> ...


split the diff and go with a 30t single - otherwise it should work


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm on a 32t Absolute Black n-w oval. I could run a 34 and I'm no mountain goat. #clydesdale

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ride2 (Oct 29, 2014)

theMISSIONARY said:


> i have the Sunrace 11-42 set up with a 32t oval...my issue with the cassette is that its loose on the driver body....so loose its biting into the Alu body ,i had to leaver it off....so i put the old Shimano 11-36 back on.
> 
> anyone else had issues with it?


Yes. I just installed mine the other day and have the same exact problem. There is so much movement that I didn't put the wheel on the bike. I tried calling Sunrace but I was put on hold forever. I will try calling them again on Monday, maybe they had a bad production run. However, every cog fits loose, so that seems unlikely.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I had the same problem. Put on a freehub spacer, fixed it. Ask your lbs for one.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

watts888 said:


> I had the same problem. Put on a freehub spacer, fixed it. Ask your lbs for one.


yep thats what i have done with mine....i should have up dated my issue


----------



## dragbike (Jun 10, 2005)

So I put on a Sunrace 11-42 and longer B-screw last night and went for my first ride today. Up front I currently have a 2x10 Shimano slx 22/32. I'm hoping to lose the 22 and front shifter/derailluer. It shifts just fine up and down the cassette. While cranking in the 42t cog I'm getting some serious noise. It's not the "I wanna shift" noise. Its more like a creaking/snapping/popping. It's also dropping down to the 36t on backpedalling. This was on the repair stand and confirmed backpedalling out in the road. Was a total NON-issue on my trail ride as I never find myself backpedalling while climbing. The noise while in 42t was annoying though and i had the thought that my chain was gonna snap.

My chainline while in 32 up front and 42 in back is pretty extreme.

Questions- should I try to move my chainline in towards the frame a few mm? and;
should i add a link or 2 to my chain? The chain is pretty darn taught while in 32/42.

thanks in advance


----------



## dragbike (Jun 10, 2005)

So I put on a Sunrace 11-42 and longer B-screw last night and went for my first ride today. Up front I currently have a 2x10 Shimano slx 22/32. I'm hoping to lose the 22 and front shifter/derailluer. It shifts just fine up and down the cassette. While cranking in the 42t cog I'm getting some serious noise. It's not the "I wanna shift" noise. Its more like a creaking/snapping/popping. It's also dropping down to the 36t on backpedalling. This was on the repair stand and confirmed backpedalling out in the road. Was a total NON-issue on my trail ride as I never find myself backpedalling while climbing. The noise while in 42t was annoying though and i had the thought that my chain was gonna snap.

My chainline while in 32 up front and 42 in back is pretty extreme.

Questions- should I try to move my chainline in towards the frame a few mm? and;
should i add a link or 2 to my chain? The chain is pretty darn taught while in 32/42.

thanks in advance


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

did you put a new chain on?


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

dragbike said:


> So I put on a Sunrace 11-42 and longer B-screw last night and went for my first ride today. Up front I currently have a 2x10 Shimano slx 22/32. I'm hoping to lose the 22 and front shifter/derailluer. It shifts just fine up and down the cassette. While cranking in the 42t cog I'm getting some serious noise. It's not the "I wanna shift" noise. Its more like a creaking/snapping/popping. It's also dropping down to the 36t on backpedalling. This was on the repair stand and confirmed backpedalling out in the road. Was a total NON-issue on my trail ride as I never find myself backpedalling while climbing. The noise while in 42t was annoying though and i had the thought that my chain was gonna snap.
> 
> My chainline while in 32 up front and 42 in back is pretty extreme.
> 
> ...


Is the jockey wheel riding on the 42T cog? If so, you may need to install a drop link on the RD, GoatLink or RoadLink works wonders. I had the same issue and the RoadLink fixed that and I did add in 1 link of chain over what I ran in the 11-36 I had before.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Chain length comes to mind, new chain a good idea if you haven't. Also 1x without the chainring being spaced inwards on a 2/3x crankset you will get a lot of noise at the chainring and the 42t cog because your chain is being "bent" further than it wants to go.

If your not running a chainring with spacers and a new chain, I would try that. Bring your chain line over.

Thanks back pedal issue will also get better when you bring the chain line over where it needs to be but it's a common problem with these cassettes.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## on58960 (Mar 19, 2016)

I've had my Sunrace 11-40 10sp on since late spring. I did install a RAD cage although I'm not sure if it improved shifting. It did move the top pulley back allowing normal B screw adjustment.

I have had the back pedal issue but it does not ever interfere with my riding. I do get a little noise when in the 40t cog and I believe it is due to a slight chain line issue. There are cassette spacers you can put behind the cassette from what I've read recently. I want the cassette to move over a mm or since my chain ring is as close as I can get it to the frame. Other than that I have had no issues.

I would buy a 11-42 if I were to do it again. I just recently dropped from 30t to 28t chain ring and that little bit gave me two extra gears and enough to give me some relief on the long climbs, or the short little steep climbs when you have to keep all your weight down on the seat to keep traction. I only use the smallest gears to get to and from a few trails when not hauling the bike in the car.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

tigris99 said:


> Chain length comes to mind, new chain a good idea if you haven't. Also 1x without the chainring being spaced inwards on a 2/3x crankset you will get a lot of noise at the chainring and the 42t cog because your chain is being "bent" further than it wants to go.
> 
> If your not running a chainring with spacers and a new chain, I would try that. Bring your chain line over.
> 
> ...


What would a good chainline be? 49mm off the center of the hub?


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

IRBent said:


> What would a good chainline be? 49mm off the center of the hub?


For me on a 11-46 11s Sunrace and a 30t chainring on a 452mm chainstay the chainline that works best is at 45mm.

On another setup, a 11-42 10s Sunrace and a 32t chainring on a 450mm chainstay the chainline that works best is at 47mm.

You have to try different chainlines and find the one that works best for your setup.

Unfortunately it's not a one size fits all kind of thing.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Aglo said:


> For me on a 11-46 11s Sunrace and a 30t chainring on a 452mm chainstay the chainline that works better is at 45mm.
> 
> On another setup, a 11-42 10s Sunrace and a 32t chainring on a 450mm chainstay the chainline that works best is at 47mm.
> 
> ...


I'm looking to move to 1x and chain line is of concern. My 2x on my Bronson already has issues when back pedaling on the large chain ring and largest cassette. Although I'm not sure of the chain line measurement right now. I'm currently on a SRAM S1400 2x crank and a GXP BB, connected to a 11-36 cassette. I think I want to move to a Race Face Atlas crank with a direct mount chain ring. Then go 11-46 or 11-50 by using Oneup's Shark expander. But this chain line thing has me concerned. Then too, there's that BSA threaded BB that will need to go from 24mm to 30mm in order for the Race Face cranks to fit. I've learned a lot here but not enough to make me feel good about shelling out $500+ hoping it all works.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

IRBent said:


> What would a good chainline be? 49mm off the center of the hub?


For 135/142mm spacing 45mm is about the center of the cassette, anywhere from 45-50mm is usually pretty good.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> For 135/142mm spacing 45mm is about the center of the cassette, anywhere from 45-50mm is usually pretty good.


I did found that with bigger cassette cogs the "optimal" chainline gets closer to lower values. Also the smaller the chainring is the "optimal" chainline also gets closer to lower values.

I found this after playing with my and some friends wide range setups.

That's one of the reasons why my 30x11-46 setup have a chainline of 45mm, and I'm also using an 1mm spacer behind my cassette.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Aglo said:


> I did found that with bigger cassette cogs the "optimal" chainline gets closer to lower values. Also the smaller the chainring is the "optimal" chainline also gets closer to lower values.
> 
> I found this after playing with my and some friends wide range setups.
> 
> That's one of the reasons why my 30x11-46 setup have a chainline of 45mm, and I'm also using an 1mm spacer behind my cassette.


I recently bought new wheels, Stan's Arch MK3 and used Hope straight pull hubs. They said to use the spacer behind the cassette on a 10 speed. I think my chainstays are closer to 439mm which will only make the chain line worse. What's your setup like, hub, chain stay length, crank and BB setup?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Aglo said:


> I did found that with bigger cassette cogs the "optimal" chainline gets closer to lower values. Also the smaller the chainring is the "optimal" chainline also gets closer to lower values.


I think center of the cassette (~45mm) is always best but that's because I like to chose gearing that has me riding there most of the time.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think center of the cassette (~45mm) is always best but that's because I like to chose gearing that has me riding there most of the time.


I know nothing about the chain line measurements really, but I agree with riding the middle of the cassette. But we have several climbs that require the biggest granny gear you have. A 32T chainring and a 50T cassette is even a bit to high as it yields a gear ratio of 0.64. My 2x has me using a 22T chain ring and a 36T cassette giving me an even lower ratio of 0.61.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

IRBent said:


> I recently bought new wheels, Stan's Arch MK3 and used Hope straight pull hubs. They said to use the spacer behind the cassette on a 10 speed. I think my chainstays are closer to 425mm which will only make the chain line worse. What's your setup like, hub, chain stay length, crank and BB setup?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


My setups.

On the *30x11-46 11s*:
*chainline*: 45mm plus 1mm spacer behind the cassette
*hub*: Sun Ringle Demon II 142mm
*chainstay length*: 452mm (29er FS)
*crank*: Old SLX 3x crank.
*BB*: PF92
*backpedal*: can backpedal at will, but sometimes it drops to the 36t cog (never on the trail).
*rims*: 29er Chinese carbons 26mm ID
*rear tire*: Ardent 2.4"

On the *32x11-42 10s*:
*chainline*: 47mm
*hub*: DT Swiss 240s 142mm
*chainstay length*: 450mm (29er FS)
*crank*: GX 1000 (non-boost)
*BB*: BB30
*backpedal*: can backpedal to infinity and beyond.
*rims*: Stan's Flow MK3 (29mm ID)
*rear tire*: Ardent 2.4"

If you are concerned about tire clearance I added the tire and rim information.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Aglo said:


> My setups.
> 
> On the *30x11-46 11s*:
> *chainline*: 45mm plus 1mm spacer behind the cassette
> ...


Excellent info. On the old SLX 3x crank, where is the current 30T chain ring bolted to the cranks?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

IRBent said:


> Excellent info. On the old SLX 3x crank, where is the current 30T chain ring bolted to the cranks?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


In the middle position. The crank has a 104BCD so the chainring is already offset by 3mm inward.


----------



## ride2 (Oct 29, 2014)

theMISSIONARY said:


> yep thats what i have done with mine....i should have up dated my issue


That was it. I installed a 1mm spacer and problem solved. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks like they are also offering 8 and 9 speed wide range versions.

SunRace | Products

But my god those jumps must suck.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Deartist7 said:


> Looks like they are also offering 8 and 9 speed wide range versions.
> 
> SunRace | Products
> 
> But my god those jumps must suck.


Definitely going that route on my CX when this cassette wears out. Not interested in a group upgrade on an entry bike


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

has anyone tried the 11 speed 11-46 cassette with a GX RD?


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

bosbik said:


> has anyone tried the 11 speed 11-46 cassette with a GX RD?


I'm running that. Works great.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Anybody running the 11-46 cassette on short chainstays while using a direct mount Race Face crank? If so, any problems with chain line or backpedaling?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

dwyooaj said:


> I'm running that. Works great.


great!...that give me some relief..i thought i was not going to be able to use my 11-46 cassette with my planned GX RD and shifters.

did you need to push in the b-screw on that set up?


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

yes, but not all the way. Didnt need to reverse it.


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

dwyooaj said:


> yes, but not all the way. Didnt need to reverse it.


cool!!...by the way is your GX rd is 11sp?


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

yes, on a rocky mountain altitude.


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

dwyooaj said:


> yes, on a rocky mountain altitude.


great...makes me feel better getting the GX..i am actually going to use it with an XT 11-46 since i was able to get it dirt cheap.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

MoveMaine said:


> Installed the 11-42t and goatlink.
> 
> View attachment 1101392
> 
> ...


look good. if that's a hardtail , your chain could be a link or two shorter.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Great results after Two years with my 11-42 Sunrace cassette. It's on a Pivot Les Fat with XT 10 speed rear derailleur and a 28t AB oval ring. After two seasons shifting is still great. I wipe the chain down after every ride and relube with White Lightning Clean Ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

I got around to installing my new 1X upgrade this past weekend on my 2015 Santa Cruz Bronson and all is well, almost. As expected with such short chainstays and and less than ideal chainline I cannot pedal backwards without the chain dropping off the 46T cog. However with a 30T chainring up front the odds of me needing to pedal backwards in that gear will be really slim. I can pedal backwards forever in the 40T cog though. An extra long B adjustment screw was not necessary as the stock screw did just fine. Below is a list of my components.

Race Face Atlas Cinch cranks with 165mm crank arms
Wheels Manufacturing BSA 30 angular contact bearing bottom bracket
Race Face 30T Chainring
KMC X11SL Gold Chain cut to 55"
Sunrace MX 11-46 cassette
Shimano XT 11 speed Shifter I-Spec B
Shimano XT M8000 Shadow Plus Rear Derailleur GS Medium cage

I rode it this past Sunday afternoon 12+ miles and never had one missed shift or even one iffy shift. I also did not have any pedal strikes where I would typically have a few light hits over some rooted sections with my old 170mm cranks. I only saved 271g/0.6 pounds by making the swap although my goal wasn't to reduce weight near as much as it was to buy quality components at a good price. I could have spent 3 times as much and saved another 125g or so if I'd gone carbon, but I'd still be the same rider, just with a lighter wallet.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance on this, but I've been running a 3x9 (2x9 w/bash) for the past 5 years!! This seemed like the proper place for this question:

I currently have a SRAM X0 1x10 setup with 34 ring & 11/36 cassette with a short cage hanger.

I'll be using this bike for future bikepacking rides & really need my low gear range, couldn't care less about the high end ratios. Y'day I converted my 2x9bash Voodoo over to a SS rig and have a pile of leftover parts from the shifty bits including a rear derailleur. That one is a SRAM X5 9 speed, but it has a long cage hanger.

My new gearing setup will be 26 ring & 11/42 Sunrace cassette, but that won't work with a short cage hanger on the X0 setup.

So, my question is: is it possible to simply swap out the long cage hanger from the X5 and put it on the X0?? I'm only asking about swapping the cage hangers, not the whole derailleur as I know those don't mix/match. 

Has anyone done something like this, by the looks of it, it appears I should be able to. IDK. Thanks.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd probably start with a 22T chainring and see how that does before going with the 11-42 cassette and derailure swapping. It'll at least tell you if you're good with the gearing down for 1x10. Plus, you probably already have the 22T ring from the old 3x9 or you can easily buy one for about $5-8.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 

I can't use the 22T, that was a 4 bolt BCD mount. The setup I'm going to has direct mount. Based on the few ratio charts I've looked at, I'll be almost spot on running the 26 & 11/42 for low gearing. I already have the parts, just need to get it working. Unless of course the short cage hanger won't work & I can't move the long hanger over from the X5 der. 

One of my buddies thinks the short cage will work with a longer/new chain. Thoughts on that?

I won't have time to mess with it until tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

You have to buy a new chain and set to length when your changing the entire rest of the drivetrain. Otherwise you end up with chainlength issues and shifting problems because using an old chain is stretched and worn already.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

tigris99 said:


> You have to buy a new chain and set to length when your changing the entire rest of the drivetrain. Otherwise you end up with chainlength issues and shifting problems because using an old chain is stretched and worn already.


Yeah, I was planning on a new chain. So, this may simply be a chain length issue and not a cage length issue? If so, that would be great & I'd be done.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I could still be a derailure cage length issue. I've never used a short cage on a wide range cassette before, so I can't tell you how much chain it'll pull up. I'd definitely search around some more on MTBR about short cage and wide range cassettes.

Some google fu indicates a SRAM short cage will pull up 30T, and you're looking at 31T of chain that will need pulled in on an 11-42T. Barely makes it, so it's a possibility. However, 42T cog is mighty big for a short cage derailure. Might get some B-screw adjustment, but that'll be trial by error.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm running short cage on both my bikes running g these cassettes. Shimano zee on my 29er and SRAM GX short cage on my fat bike, both 1x10.

You have to set chain length on the 42t cog, NOT through the derailleur though. Around 42, around chain ring then plus 2 links (full link which is one set outer and one set inner plates). Route through derailleur, put the master link in (no sure what chain your using) and then adjust derailleur as needed for proper shifting

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

tigris99 said:


> I'm running short cage on both my bikes running g these cassettes. Shimano zee on my 29er and SRAM GX short cage on my fat bike, both 1x10.
> 
> You have to set chain length on the 42t cog, NOT through the derailleur though. Around 42, around chain ring then plus 2 links (full link which is one set outer and one set inner plates). Route through derailleur, put the master link in (no sure what chain your using) and then adjust derailleur as needed for proper shifting


Funny you should post this as I just did this tonight! So far, so good, but I don't have any more spare time for a day or two...


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

*Quick update:* It works!! New chain, 26 x 11/42 on 10 speed X0 short cage derailleur with a swapped out longer B screw from an 11 speed derailleur that was lying around the shop.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Don't that ease your mind when things work out?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I have been running a 1x10 on my gravel grinder with a 38 x11x36 set up. I have been wanting some sram cranks with a 42 tooth front but have been holding off cause I couldn't afford to lose my low side. I just ordered a sunrace 11x42 cassette tonight and a new set of sram rival cranks. So now instead of 38x36 for a low I will have 42x42 plus more top end. I also ordered a new wolf tooth b screw in case my sram x7 derailleur needs it but we will see. I am stoked. I haven't read all 21 pages but it seems most people are satisfied? Sunrace has been around a long time.


----------



## flach77 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello guys.
English isn't my native language, sorry for the errors.

I allready installed the new components on my Lapierre hardtail bike, I will post some pics tomorrow when I will do my first ride.

Initialy I thought to change the cassete to a 11-42, but I made a full XT upgrade with a Sunrace 11-46 cassete, because I bought the XT groupset in a good black friday deal for xmas present, the groupset cames with 11-42 Shimano cassete and Shimano chain, I sold then and Bought a Sram chain and 11-46 Sunrace cassete.

Unfortanelly the rear derailleur it's long cage, I know I only need mid cage, but it wasn't possible to change that component in the store.
I have 1x11, with XT crankset and a 32T chainring, SRAM PC X1 chain, Shimano Xt shifter and XT derailleur long cage.
Tomorrow I will test it.

Do you know if it is possible to change the long cage for medium? Or even if it is necessary?
Thanks


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

You can change the cage, but it's not necessary.


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

flach77 said:


> Hello guys.
> English isn't my native language, sorry for the errors.
> 
> I allready installed the new components on my Lapierre hardtail bike, I will post some pics tomorrow when I will do my first ride.
> ...


Not trying to be mean, but are you sure you understand the functional difference between a medium and long cage derailleur?

It's not neccesary to change it. With a shorter cage you have a tiny bit less chance to hit big rocks, some say it looks better, but that's about it. Some people say shorter cage RDs shift quicker, but in my experience this is pretty much just another urban myth, or more like internet myth.

You can have a rear derailleur with a cage that's too short, but you can't have one that's "too long". (Unless you have 16 inch wheels, of course.)


----------



## flach77 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks Aglo and HollyBoni.
I will not change it, my concern was about rocks, because I had a med cage before and I noticed the lenght defference when I installed this one.


----------



## sundace (Jan 22, 2009)

Hallo! Will the sunrace mx8 11-46 cassette work with a sram gx derailleur?
Or should i go for the 11-42?


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

So just tested the all steel 11-42t cassette on my eccentric with a 34t oval ring. I use it with a zee shifter and derailleur with short cage. 
Everyone said it would not work, but it does. On a hardtail or even full suspension with low chain growth it is ok.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

cokratex said:


> So just tested the all steel 11-42t cassette on my eccentric with a 34t oval ring. I use it with a zee shifter and derailleur with short cage.
> Everyone said it would not work, but it does. On a hardtail or even full suspension with low chain growth it is ok.


Nice! I have mine on and it is shifting well with a SRAM x7 medium cage no issues!


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

sundace said:


> Hallo! Will the sunrace mx8 11-46 cassette work with a sram gx derailleur?
> Or should i go for the 11-42?


I run the 11-46 cassette with a gx derailleur, it works on my RM altitude. Didn't even need to reverse the b screw


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Got a couple rides on my SunRace 11-46T cassette

XT M8000 GS rear D
XTR M9000 shifter

Works just fine and allowed me to go from a 30T oval to a 34T oval


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I searched and searched but couldn't find anyone mention this..i just got my 11-42t mx3 from jenson USA and it has an ugly graphic on the back side of the 42t ring and has a big 42t printed on it. Everyone else on this thread doesn't seem to have that graphic and there seems to be less material machined out on the 42t cog on the one I have. Was I sent a really old version or something? Can anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

trials4evr said:


> I searched and searched but couldn't find anyone mention this..i just got my 11-42t mx3 from jenson USA and it has an ugly graphic on the back side of the 42t ring and has a big 42t printed on it. Everyone else on this thread doesn't seem to have that graphic and there seems to be less cut outs on the one I have. Was I sent a really old version or something? Can anyone shed some light on this for me?
> View attachment 1115399


I think that it is the new version, my two year old version don't have this but my new 11-46 seems to have this according to the pictures on the site I ordered it from.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/sunrace-mx8-11-speed-cassette-11-46-535478/wg_id-6570


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply cokratx, it's just weird that even on sunrace's website they don't have any pictures of the cassette with that graphic.


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes it is weird, but also I remember when first buying the 11-42t it did not exist at all on the site, even if a few retailers already had it. I then tried to get info on the cassette, but all info I found was from bike mags. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

That moment you realize your cogs went out and got a tramp stamp.... 👍🚲


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

That pic is the new version. Its made of noticeably more material than the old one, and should be stronger. I tacoed the older style, but so far the new style is holding up for me.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Is the newer version heavier than the old one?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

just got mx3 11-42, at first look - awesome; 
weights as much as deore cassette or slightly less, will pair with 10 sp gx transmission

awesome option for reasonable cost, mine is fully black with red spider and lockring


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

So I have read a bunch of these threads and am not really sure what to do. I'd really like to have a bail out gear and am thinking about the sunrace 10-42 10spd. The problem is I just can't find if my set up will work. 

I am running a ZEE fr rear derailleur on a santa cruz bantam (125mm travel, single pivot). Has anyone run this combination and if so could they chime in? 

I have seen where people say that the ZEE fr has enough capacity for more than 40 but chain growth needs to be considered. How much chain growth? I believe on oneup's site for their 40T expander, they said the ZEE would work on bikes with no more than 25mm chain growth. I measured mine a while back and came up with 23 or 24 mm. If their statement is true, it seems that the 11-40 sunrace should work.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I made a couple of videos of the 11-42 cassette installation on my cross bike if anyone is interested:






I ended up adding one link of chain over what I ran for 11-36.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

scoon said:


> I am running a ZEE fr rear derailleur on a santa cruz bantam (125mm travel, single pivot). Has anyone run this combination and if so could they chime in?


I think you'd be pushing it. Worst case, you swap over to a SRAM derailure and shifter. You'll almost definitely need the longer B-screw.

A simple way to tell is by grabbing up every bit of spare chain you can on your current setup and see how many extra cogs that would be. If it's enough to account for the change in teeth from what you have now to the 42T sunrace, go for it. If you're really close, you could probably adjust for just the number of teeth that would actuall be on the cassette cog when fully extended. Basically 3/4 of the difference between your current cog number and the 42T cog. You'd also need to account for sag drop. It would kinda suck if everything worked fine in the stand, but you head out and the first jump rips everything apart.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

watts888 said:


> I think you'd be pushing it. Worst case, you swap over to a SRAM derailure and shifter. You'll almost definitely need the longer B-screw.
> 
> A simple way to tell is by grabbing up every bit of spare chain you can on your current setup and see how many extra cogs that would be. If it's enough to account for the change in teeth from what you have now to the 42T sunrace, go for it. If you're really close, you could probably adjust for just the number of teeth that would actuall be on the cassette cog when fully extended. Basically 3/4 of the difference between your current cog number and the 42T cog. You'd also need to account for sag drop. It would kinda suck if everything worked fine in the stand, but you head out and the first jump rips everything apart.


That's exactly what I was thinking. Thanks!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't catch it earlier, but the guy who wrote post 1004 had a Zee derailure. Looks like it worked. Probably worth messaging him though.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

trials4evr said:


> I searched and searched but couldn't find anyone mention this..i just got my 11-42t mx3 from jenson USA and it has an ugly graphic on the back side of the 42t ring and has a big 42t printed on it. Everyone else on this thread doesn't seem to have that graphic and there seems to be less material machined out on the 42t cog on the one I have. Was I sent a really old version or something? Can anyone shed some light on this for me?
> View attachment 1115399


Hmm interesting. I just ordered one of these from Jenson too, guess I'll find out in a day or two
Hard to beat the price though, they had 10% of yesterday plus the active junky discount. So much cheaper than an XT cassette with a wolftooth.
Hopefully the performance is decent!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

So far the the shifting performance is better than the low end sram cassette that it replaced, I did have to get a new chain as my old one wasn't long enough. The first heavy shift I did into the 42 tooth with the chain being too short actually bent the b screw, since I have installed the new chain shifts into and out of the 42 tooth have been smooth with no issues even in a hard climb situation. The graphics drove me nuts so I colored over them with a paint pen and it looks a lot better now...


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I've been on a Sunrace11-42, SLX, Goatlink for about a year, and it has been great so far. 
I don't have those graphics, and if I did, yeah, I would have masked and fogged them w/ some semi-gloss black. They are kinda cheesy.
Reminds me of the old Shimano 'MegaRange' sprockets.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sunrace CSMX3 11-40 update after several hundred miles:

My cassette still "clicks" on what seems like every other ring. I assume that it's the chain quick link that the gear teeth are not quick meshing with, never looked close enough.

I was hoping that after some miles, the brand new Sunrace cassette and brand new KMC chain would wear into each other and become silent but this has not been the case. I recently removed the chain, cleaned it thoroughly, and then lubed it. This did not stop the clicking. I measured the chain while it was off the bike, zero stretch. 

Other than the clicking, the cassette has performed admirably. No skipping and mostly smooth shifting. As I have stated elsewhere, it does not shift quite as smoothly as the Shimano cassettes I use on other bikes, but it does shift fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2011)

New setup tested satisfactorily yesterday near Stockbridge, Hampshire U.K.

works with good old English mud as lubricant..

Sunrace Mx3 11-42t
old XT Crank
new Works Components 32t oval ring (has offset built in)
old SLX 10-spd rear mech
new Goatlink
old XT 10-speed shifter
new KMC X93-10 chain.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hawg said:


> My cassette still "clicks" on what seems like every other ring.


Is it clicking as the wheel rotates, or as the chain goes around the cassette?

Mine would click as the wheel rotated and only in one of the gears, so it was one of the teeth. Took a while to find which one it was, a light filing, and all has been good since then. I must have had a bad shift under load at some time.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2011)

I bent a tooth on the old Works Components oval ring with the 11-36 cassette setup, but it was after 18 months faultless use (and it was cheap) so I felt I'd got my money's worth. I was a bit puzzled when the chain suddenly felt off and wouldn't stay on but then I realised what it was. I was lucky that I had a Leatherman tool with a small pair of piers on it, so I was able to snap off the errant tooth and ride home ok. I got a few more rides out of it like that before the new stuff arrived.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

hdparrish said:


> My SunRace MX3 10-speed 11-42 cassette in black chrome arrived today. Blah blah blah ...
> 
> Anyway, initial impression is very pleased. Thanks to others in this thread who shared their feedback, especially for the M8000 rear derailleur recommendation.


Figured I'd share another update.

More than 1,700 miles with this cassette and XT 8000 RD. Backpedaling issues continued throughout the year, even after upgrading the converted SLX double to a dedicated 1x (RaceFace Next SL G4). But then the oddest thing ...

Took the bike completely apart for annual offseason cleaning. This included install of a new chain (FSA). Suddenly, I can make two or three backwards revolutions before the chain drops to a smaller cog, which means the backpedal issue is no longer.

Doubt the chainline itself is any different, so it must be how the FSA chain interacts with the 42T cog. Weird.

Anyway, cheers to SunRace for making a great product.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Just ordered a CSMX3 11-40 (black) to replace my XT 11-36 along with a fresh KMC X10SL chain. Will be running with an older XO short cage (non-Type2). Thinking it will work fine with some b-screw magic. Can't wait to have a little lower gear for big climbs! $56 on Amazon...crazy good deal and only adding ~40g to the bike. Much better option than the add-on cogs IMHO.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Installed. Works great with my short cage XO. B screw is about maxed. 377g for the CSMX10...~40g more than the XT it replaced or about what the stock SRAM cassette that came with the bike weighed...may even be lighter. I don't think I could do a 42 without a Goatlink.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

For the 42T/46T cassettes, I'd recommend a newer derailleur instead of a GoatLink. As I and others have noted above, you can use an 11-speed mech with a 10-speed cassette and shifter.

Dig the _Spies Like Us_ avatar, btw.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Agree...if I need anymore gear I'd go with a 30 in the front or just throw in the towel and get a 11 speed and call it done. Can't wait to ride it...really shifts great in the stand.


----------



## abrooks (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm going from 10 speed with a 42t extender cog, I use a modified slx derailleur with the one up rad cage. It shifts perfectly well with the 42t cog. I've just ordered a slx 11 speed shifter and 45t runrace cassette to see if it works. No biggy if it doesn't I'll just replace the derailleur.
On a side note, stay away from after market jockey wheels, they are larger than the stock ones and require b screw adjustment. In my case, I ran out of adjustment.


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

abrooks said:


> On a side note, stay away from after market jockey wheels, they are larger than the stock ones and require b screw adjustment. In my case, I ran out of adjustment.


I also bought new jockey wheels for my zee derailleur and they are in fact bigger, the distance between them is really small with the zee super short cage. It is not a problem but if you are on the limit with b screw I can imagine it might cause problems.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I'm running a 2012 X0 10 speed derailleur on a 10 speed 11-42 without trouble.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^what cage length? Same I have, short cage XO circa 2012 with the 11-40 with no drama.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^what cage length? Same I have, short cage XO circa 2012 with the 11-40 with no drama.


Don't know, it was a 2x10 11-36 that I converted to 1x.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Must be a med then if it was 2x.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting...I just set up my buddy's bike (10 speed) with a 42t expander cog...remove the 17 from an XT cassette I had. No where near as smooth as the Sunrace, weighs more overall, an costs more too. Not worth it...just get the Sunrace for ~$60 on Amazon. The jump from the 13 to the 17 is too big and you have to overshift a little to get it to move up the cassette....down seems *ok*. Otherwise, no drama with a med cage X9 Type 2 der...just put the b screw all the way in. Also, the SRAM chain he had was terrible in terms of shifting (almost new)...I put an older KMC I had on and its like butter (for most of the cassette anyway).


----------



## rprice54 (Jul 3, 2016)

About to build up my 1x10. Currently I have a 24/38 SLX crank, XT shadow+ rear (I think medium cage) 11/32T. 

Moving to a race face 30T, Sunrace 11-42, goatlink. 

Question- how durable is the Sunrace black finish? I like the black, I know it won't last forever, will it look ghetto in a month, a year?


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

rprice54 said:


> About to build up my 1x10. Currently I have a 24/38 SLX crank, XT shadow+ rear (I think medium cage) 11/32T.
> 
> Moving to a race face 30T, Sunrace 11-42, goatlink.
> 
> Question- how durable is the Sunrace black finish? I like the black, I know it won't last forever, will it look ghetto in a month, a year?


Mine lasted a couple years before it became noticeable. And only after I cleaned it. You could get the champagne and see the grit and grime right away until you clean it.....


----------



## rprice54 (Jul 3, 2016)

JMac47 said:


> Mine lasted a couple years before it became noticeable. And only after I cleaned it. You could get the champagne and see the grit and grime right away until you clean it.....


Good point. Black it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

rprice54 said:


> Good point. Black it is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I disagree, few hours of riding and my black cassette was really ugly already. This was a couple of years ago, so if it is still the same it is no good.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

rprice54 said:


> Question- how durable is the Sunrace black finish? I like the black, I know it won't last forever, will it look ghetto in a month, a year?


You're worried your bike is going to look used?

I have one, but haven't put in enough time on it to comment on how long it'll last.


----------



## rprice54 (Jul 3, 2016)

Vegard said:


> You're worried your bike is going to look used?
> 
> I have one, but haven't put in enough time on it to comment on how long it'll last.


When you put it that way it does sound silly. Must be my inner roadie coming out.

I just don't want it looking like cheap trash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

The black finish will rub away from any of the contact points. This will happen relatively quickly, too. For example, I installed a new blue anodized Race Face n/w chainring on my hardtail on Wednesday and, 60 miles later, the teeth are already silver despite a relatively clean drivetrain.

My SunRace 11-42T cassette is nearly a year old and has more than 2,000 miles. When clean, the teeth on most cogs are silvery. But you'd have to be up close to it to see, and with any sort of riding, they darken immediately.

I guess what I'm saying is, you're worrying about nothing.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The black finish is wearing off the teeth within a few miles on mine that came in my new plus bike. Looks ghetto right now (FYI steel is not anodized) but the one on my fat bike I just looked at it's fairly even, doesn't look ghetto and the oil/dirt/oxidation the teeth are full so it doesn't stand out.

And I have found our backpedal issue with these. I have a Shimano 11-40 on my road bike (converted it to 1x11) and has no issues. Chain doesn't matter on my sunrace cassettes, chainline being inward helps but as my new plus bike doesn't allow for that much adjustment I decided to look at the differences.

It's all in the poor tooth design of the big cogs on sunrace cassettes. Rather annoying but for 11-46 11 speed they have much better steps between gears. Like having an 11-40 10 speed cassette with the 46 as a bail out unlike Shimano.

Annoyance is the need of a Dremel or similar to fix the tooth profile of sunrace's big cog.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

RAKC Ind said:


> (FYI steel is not anodized)


Correct, my bad. I think the SunRace cogs (except for the 40T/42T/46T) are just painted.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ya as fast as I comes off I think so too. Was disappointed to realize how fast on my new bike. Never paid attention on the fat bike cause it's always dirty lol.

I went with a silver 11-46 11s on the new bike now. I like the black better but since it doesn't see the nastiness they fat bike does, it's going to stand out like a sore thumb for a while.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine has a few hundred miles on it...wearing some of the black off but really....who gives a fig?


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Try only using the smallest cog, that way your cassette will retain the largest amount of black possible. If you're a big spender and want to show it I guess you can use the largest cog and have more black wear off.

Was surprised to see that the Shimano 11-46 is a little bit lighter than the Sunrace, shouldn't have googled the TRS afterwards because that hurt my inner weight weenie.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Vegard said:


> Try only using the smallest cog, that way your cassette will retain the largest amount of black possible. If you're a big spender and want to show it I guess you can use the largest cog and have more black wear off.


You can also save weight on your bike by removing the rear brake and lever.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Back2MTB said:


> You can also save weight on your bike by removing the rear brake and lever.


Great idea. The front wheel does 90% of the braking anyway, so the rear wont be missed. Just make sure you grab the front lever quickly and forcefully now because youre doing the work of both wheels with just the one brake.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

I went with the black


----------



## rprice54 (Jul 3, 2016)

taprackbang said:


> I went with the black


My black cassette got here yesterday along with my raceface chainring. Unfortunately I also crashed on Monday and separated my shoulder. It'll be a bit before I can try them out...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Healing vibes being sent ~~


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

rprice54 said:


> About to build up my 1x10. Currently I have a 24/38 SLX crank, XT shadow+ rear (I think medium cage) 11/32T.
> 
> Moving to a race face 30T, Sunrace 11-42, goatlink.
> 
> Question- how durable is the Sunrace black finish? I like the black, I know it won't last forever, will it look ghetto in a month, a year?


I just took mine out (same exact specs that you are going to). The black looks to be painted as the steel is showing on the teeth. However with the dirt, grime, etc, not really noticeable.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Vegard said:


> Was surprised to see that the Shimano 11-46 is a little bit lighter than the Sunrace, shouldn't have googled the TRS afterwards because that hurt my inner weight weenie.


The largest two cogs on the XT 11-46T are aluminum. On SunRace's MX8 11-46T cassette, only the dinner plate is aluminum; the 42T and 36T cogs are steel.



rprice54 said:


> Unfortunately I also crashed on Monday and separated my shoulder. It'll be a bit before I can try them out...


That sucks. Get well soon and come back better than ever.


----------



## rprice54 (Jul 3, 2016)

hdparrish said:


> That sucks. Get well soon and come back better than ever.


Thanks

I did get my 1x10 installed tonight. Amazon sent me the 11spd goat link, so that's going back and I ordered another. But using the extended B screw I was able to get it up and running. I'll probably still install the goat link though. It looks sweet. It'll just be another week or two before I'm riding again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Not to beat a dead horse, but instead of a longer B screw or a Goat link, I'd recommend buying an XT M8000 RD. Though 11-speed, it works great (I have 2,500 miles on one as proof) and eliminates the need for any aftermarket modifications. Plus, you get a potential upgrade path should you ever decide to go "all in" on an 11-speed drivetrain.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

One small thing I noticed by mistake, I changed to sram x1 11-speed chain on my sunrace 11-46t and 11-42t(ten speed) and by mistake I put my old 10-speed quick links on them. Now after a few hundred kilometers when I found the actual ones belonging to the chains, I haven't noticed a thing. So obviously works well! 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

They won't be an issue except maybe on an 11s cassette. I did some measurements because I have a bunch of 10 links. 11s chain is a tad narrower.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

You should be able to run 11-speed chains on 10-speed drivetrains without issue. You should not, however, run 10-speed chains on 11-speed drivetrains.

Internally, both chains are the same width. Externally, however, 10-speed chains are wider.

No idea about mixing and matching quick links/power links.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

hdparrish said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but instead of a longer B screw or a Goat link, I'd recommend buying an XT M8000 RD. Though 11-speed, it works great (I have 2,500 miles on one as proof) and eliminates the need for any aftermarket modifications. Plus, you get a potential upgrade path should you ever decide to go "all in" on an 11-speed drivetrain.
> 
> Just my $0.02.


Can you still use an 10 speed shifter with the 11 speed deraileur? Is the 11 speed cassette the same size as the 10 speed..will it fit on my current Shimano freehub..


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, you can use a 10-speed shifter with an 11-speed rear mech. I've had that setup on my bike for nearly a year and 2,500 miles now.

If you have a Shimano/SRAM 9/10 freehub, an 11-speed Shimano-style cassette such as the SunRace will mount just fine. Depending on the hub and the dish, however, you might need a small spacer. I would defer to your local LBS or manufacturer documentation.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

taprackbang said:


> Can you still use an 10 speed shifter with the 11 speed deraileur? Is the 11 speed cassette the same size as the 10 speed..will it fit on my current Shimano freehub..


You can use a 10 speed shifter with a 11 speed derailleur, one of my setups is a 10 speed Zee shifter with a 11 speed M8000 rear derailleur, and if shifts flawlessly. This is valid for MTB, road is another story.
Yes, if you are using a 10 speed Shimano hub you can install a 11 speed Shimano compatible cassette, otherwise the internet would have broke down with the amount of people complaining 
Again, this is valid for MTB, road is another story.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Good to know..next time


----------



## rprice54 (Jul 3, 2016)

Amazon sent me another 11 speed Goatlink, SMH.

i originally didn't look into 11 spd stuff because I already had a 10sp XT clutch rear mech, and didn't think it was worth replacing the shifter/mech for just one more gear, I didn't realize I could just get the rear- but it's still $80 for the rear. I'll stick with the Goatlink, if I can get someone to send me the right one that is.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

rprice54 said:


> Amazon sent me another 11 speed Goatlink, SMH.
> 
> i originally didn't look into 11 spd stuff because I already had a 10sp XT clutch rear mech, and didn't think it was worth replacing the shifter/mech for just one more gear, I didn't realize I could just get the rear- but it's still $80 for the rear. I'll stick with the Goatlink, if I can get someone to send me the right one that is.


Here's the 10 speed GL from Amazon (through a seperate vendor)

I also got an extended b-tension screw, it's not needed if using the GL , however, there is much better torque on the extended screw as it uses an allen hex wrench instead of a philips.


----------



## rprice54 (Jul 3, 2016)

Yea- that's the one I ordered, twice. From different vendors each time- but both were 'fulfilled by Amazon' so I'm guessing they came from the same bin at the same warehouse. 

Ordered a third from a non-Amazon, non-Prime vendor. I'm still at least a week away from trying out the shoulder so no big time loss. It shifts okay for now anyway with the B screw.


----------



## rprice54 (Jul 3, 2016)

Finally got to try the cassette out. Using the correct goat link I will add. A couple of us went for a night right ride around the paths of a golf course. More fun than it sounds at night on an unfamiliar course with limited visibility. Also low impact as I ease back into things. But what it did was let me explore the entire range of the cassette. Pedaling at 18mph (which I never do on the trails) and climbing short steep sections. I'm super happy with the setup. I've got plenty of low end gearing for climbing, plenty of high end for faster stuff. Shifts perfectly. Even the double down shift worked flawlessly. I'm super happy with the setup. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chenko24 (Aug 16, 2013)

2012 Reign 2 with new Fox 32 factory 150mm forks, Cane Creek DB Air rear. Sram 2x10(39/26) and Sram 12-32 cassette. RD is an X9 clutch medium cage. Bike is at the LBS getting Hope Pro4 hubs installed(should be done by now) .... On order Sunrace 11-42 black mx3 cassette. Waiting for the cassette is a new Raceface Atlas 1x and two rings 28T/30T with a link, new chain and longer B screw if needed. Paid $103 cdn for the cassette out of the UK. should see it in a week or so. 

Very pumped to have this setup and see how much of a difference it will be going from a 26 x 32 to 28 x 42. I felt at times when bagged or climbing lots I wanted another granny gear or two... now I'll have it and I hope my climbs will be more enjoyable this year. do you think 28 or 30 will be low enough for the front ring? should I bother with going to a 26T? or even a 24T? 

I do ride around the lake in the city on pavement (cardio) when I can't find time to get out to the trails outside the city. So I didn't want to go to low up front.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Weird discussion the other day led to my introduction to a wide range 8-speed cassette (9-speed is also available). Odd, but it might be fun on an old 8-speed sitting in the basement.
https://www.amazon.com/Race-CSM680-8sp-Cassette-11-40T/dp/B01N7VRAFM
SunRace | CSM680


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

watts888 said:


> Weird discussion the other day led to my introduction to a wide range 8-speed cassette (9-speed is also available). Odd, but it might be fun on an old 8-speed sitting in the basement.
> https://www.amazon.com/Race-CSM680-8sp-Cassette-11-40T/dp/B01N7VRAFM
> SunRace | CSM680


How well will this 11-40 8/9 speed cassettes work with older 8/9spd derailleurs? Even 10 speed Shimano mechs usually need some help in form of goat link or Rad cage with extended range cassettes.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

That was actually what started the conversation. A guy was buying a goat link for his shimano derailure. Curious how it would work with a Sram x4.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I never had a problem with 10s 11-40. Heck my new plus bike came that way, 1x10 11-40 Shimano no goat link or anything, shifted fine.

Not sure how a 9s would do but I'll find out. My son is going to love having 11-40 on his fat bike which was going to be stuck at 11-34 when I build the new wheels. Didn't want to spend the money on a new 10s system when I have a perfectly good 9s for him. He's only 10 and doesn't race or anything.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont have any issue with my Shimano SLX 10spd and the Sunrace 11-42 10spd cassette....


----------



## chenko24 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just got my cassette today. Bike is at the shop and I should have it back tomorrow afternoon. Can't wait.


----------



## Herpnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

so I've got a question for everyone. I have a converted 1x10 with the 42 tooth wolftooth expander and a 32t up front. I want more climbing gear and might as well go 1x11. Do I go with a 11-42 and a 49 tooth expander again or a 11-46 cassette and a 30t up front?

just for the info, going on a 2012 Tallboy C,Sram X1 shifter, Gx long cage derail


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Why not just put a smaller chain ring on. I think cassette with too wide a range don't shift as well. Plus too big a jump between gears. Unless you need the 32-11. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Herpnasty said:


> so I've got a question for everyone. I have a converted 1x10 with the 42 tooth wolftooth expander and a 32t up front. I want more climbing gear and might as well go 1x11. Do I go with a 11-42 and a 49 tooth expander again or a 11-46 cassette and a 30t up front?
> 
> just for the info, going on a 2012 Tallboy C,Sram X1 shifter, Gx long cage derail


the 49T expander is more expensive than a complete sunrace 11-50 cassette.

Sram derailleurs work better with huge cassettes due to X-Horizon design.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I've ridden my share of SunRace cassettes (10- and 11-speed) and they were all prone to dropping the chain when backpedaling. I just converted a bike to SRAM Apex 1x11 and I'm getting zero chain-drop when backpedaling. Interestingly enough the same bike dropped the chain with Shimano XT 2x10 and SunRace 1x10 (11-42) setups. Yes, the SRAM cassette is a boat anchor, but it shifts really well with the inexpensive Apex 1 components.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know too many 1x drivetrains that drop chains while backpedalling in the biggest cog, its related to chainline angle and probably a little with tooth profile. I don't see the issue really...why are folks backpedalling in the granny.....you are usually only in that gear pedaling uphill.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

TiGeo said:


> I don't know too many 1x drivetrains that drop chains while backpedalling in the biggest cog, its related to chainline angle and probably a little with tooth profile. I don't see the issue really...why are folks backpedalling in the granny.....you are usually only in that gear pedaling uphill.


My complete XT m8000 setup will drop a couple of cogs if I really spin (multiple revolutions) backwards in the 42t BUT I've only ever really had it happen on the repair stand. In real life I can 'ratchet' on technical steep stuff without any issue.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

My 1x11-46 sunrace drop the chain when back peddling but not a big deal. With a race face narrow wide 30t on the front it's working great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jindustry (Dec 21, 2010)

Has anyone had a problem fitting a Sunrace MS3 10 speed cassette on a 10 speed driver body? The MS3 cassette seems too wide, and I can't fit it onto my hub.

The problem is that the 11t cog at the end doesn't seat deep enough to engage the spines on the driver body, so it just floats and spins as I tighten the lock ring. It's just a milimeter or so too far outboard so the grooves don't contact the spines on the driver body.

The driver body already supported a SRAM 11-36 10 speed cassette in the past, and later a modified version with a 42t aluminum cog, so I know it's a 10 speed driver body. Am I missing something?

Perhaps the steel 42t cog makes the cassette a little bit wider?

The wheel is an older DT Swiss XM1501 Spline, and I assume the driver body (shimano type, of course) came with the wheels although I bought the bike used. 

The only potential solution I can think of is to grind down the surface of the cassette that bottoms on the driver body so that it seats "deeper" giving the 11t cog more room to move inboard and engage with the grooves and hope I can adjust the derailleur to shift correctly. Any help would really be appreciated! Thanks!

EDIT: 
I think I figured out the root of my problem. There's nothing wrong with the sunrace cassette. When removing the old cassette, I had to force the locking ring loose with a breaker bar because it was stuck. That put so much torque on the 11t cog that it sheared the aluminum ridges off the end of the freehub body. If you look at the outside surface of the 11t, it's textured to grip the lock ring. The lock ring was so tight that it forced the 11t to turn with it when I forced it loose. Without the ridges at the end of the freehub body, the 11t has no purchase.

I figured it out when I tried to put the old cassette back on. The shearing was so square and perfect, it almost looked machined, so although I noticed the bare aluminum, I assumed it was intentional.

Thanks everyone for your helpful comments. I guess I'll be ordering a new freehub body. Doh!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Never had a problem myself on any bike. Are you sure you have the 10s cassette? Also is there any spacer behind the cassette?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

jindustry said:


> Has anyone had a problem fitting a Sunrace MS3 10 speed cassette on a 10 speed driver body? The MS3 cassette seems too wide, and I can't fit it onto my hub.
> (...)


I have a MS3 on a DT 240s, no problems at all.
Also have a MX3 on a DT 350, also no problems at all.
For a time the MX3 was on a Sun Demon II, also with no problems.

Try Google it, or ask DT directly if your hub has shorter splines.


----------



## Herpnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I also have this problem, but why do I need to back pedal? 11-46 witht he RF 30T is the way to go!!! I coupled it with a SRAM X1 shifter and GX sgs derailleur (could have gotten away with mid cage). GREAT SET UP! I highly recommend 

As for the 10-speed issue... are you sure its a 10-speed hub? I've seen 9-speeds with a very similar gear spread. Hell Sunrace makes a 11-40T 9-speed.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a 10 speed cassette on a 9 speed hub and a 11 sped cassette on a 10 speed hub and no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jindustry (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help. I figured out the problem, and it was not the sunrace cassette. I edited the original post with the explaination, so it's easy for anyone in the future to see the problem and "solution".


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

jindustry said:


> EDIT:
> I think I figured out the root of my problem. There's nothing wrong with the sunrace cassette. When removing the old cassette, I had to force the locking ring loose with a breaker bar because it was stuck. That put so much torque on the 11t cog that it sheared the aluminum ridges off the end of the freehub body. If you look at the outside surface of the 11t, it's textured to grip the lock ring. The lock ring was so tight that it forced the 11t to turn with it when I forced it loose. Without the ridges at the end of the freehub body, the 11t has no purchase.


Good to know. In the future, I would put the chain whip on the 11T cog.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Herpnasty said:


> Hell Sunrace makes a 11-40T 9-speed.


I'm getting one for my kid's 1x. He is running 30T n the front and 12x36 rear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok I know that I have read it somewhere on here but can't find it again...
Came from an old 11-40 PRAXIS cassette that would allow me to backpedal with no issues regardless of gear.
Recently went to the 11-42 Sunrace (10spd) because I had worn a couple rings of the PRAXIS out, and needed cassette quick for a trip and my LBS had the steel 11-42. 
Anyways, now with a new chain, new shifter cable and the new cassette I cannot backpedal in the two largest gears. Even sitting at a stand still and just turning the crank backwards to get the pedals in a good position to start off results in the chain dropping down a gear or two. 

Thoughts on this? Could the chainring be causing this? Should I be replacing the chain ring (32t NW) with a new one since I wore through the old cassette? I looked at the chainring and the teeth seemed fine with not obvious excessive wear or oblonging of the roller seats. Mind you the ring probably has close to 1k miles on it of hard riding, which the cassette did as well.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Couple of ideas. Might be the new chain is a bit stiff and that is causing the backpedal issue. Or it may be you need to lengthen the chain a bit. I had that 2nd issue on mine, instead of removing a link with a new chain, I left the new chain full length and backed off my B-tension screw and no more backpedal chain dropping.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Sunrace cassettes are just not good at backpedalling


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine backpedals fine, at least in the small ring (3X):






I've also narrowed my bottom bracket and moved the chain rings 5mm in closer to the seat post for a better chain line.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

beanbag said:


> Sunrace cassettes are just not good at backpedalling


Yeah I think the problem stems from the cassette not being specifically designed for a 1x drivetrain, which will have a slightly more offset chainline than you would find in a 2x or 3x setup. At least that is in my mind.


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

My 10S 11-42 steel cassette back pedals fine. Im running WT NW chainring and 11 spd XT deraileur w Saint 10s shifter and 11s kmc chain. Works great.

Anyone see the new 10s 11-46T cassette from sunrace? Anyone try it?


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Sorry if this has been asked guys but I didn't want to scour many pages of threads tonight. I am running a sunrace MX3 11x42 on my gravel bike and like it. On that bike I am running a SRAM x7 rear derailleur. At the time I ordered the cassette, Jensen USA sold me a .99 cent long b tension screw by Wolf Tooth. It turned out I didn't need it. I screwed the factory b tension screw all the way in and it was perfect. So I have this screw laying around. I am thinking of getting one of these cassettes for my MTB that gets used for bike packing a lot. It has a Shimano SLX rear derailleur medium cage with an 11x36 rear now. I thought I would ask any experiences with running one of these cassettes with the SLX derailleur? I am contemplating stripping both bikes down and finding out for myself but maybe someone would have a simple answer for me and save me all that trouble lol.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

42t cassette the longer b screw is pretty much required for shimano. They do 40t fine but 42 is a bit too much, requiring the longer b-screw. And truly at the point shifting quality can also start to suffer. Only real way I found to get shimano shift quality back was a goat link.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> 42t cassette the longer b screw is pretty much required for shimano. They do 40t fine but 42 is a bit too much, requiring the longer b-screw. And truly at the point shifting quality can also start to suffer. Only real way I found to get shimano shift quality back was a goat link.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


well actually since I am running a 30 front on this bike I am thinking on the 11x40 NOT the 42 as on my gravel bike. I was in the black hills last weekend and rode up to Rushmore and boy let me tell you after 50+ miles even the 30x36 felt tough on those 11 percent grades lol. It was either this, get a different crank set that can go smaller than 30 tooth (top end will suffer), or go with a double up front...


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

40t you should literally be fine. I ran shimano zee short cage (36t version) just fine on a 40t. May not even need the b screw, mine was only about 1/2 way in.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> 40t you should literally be fine. I ran shimano zee short cage (36t version) just fine on a 40t. May not even need the b screw, mine was only about 1/2 way in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


cool can you tell me how the shifting will be with this set up? On my gravel bike with the SRAM it shifts awesome.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

lol! i run a SLX 10spd with the 11-42 and didnt need a longer screw....


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

theMISSIONARY said:


> lol! i run a SLX 10spd with the 11-42 and didnt need a longer screw....


Depends on the derailluer. Most people have no idea that many newer bikes and the SLX rds you can purchase as 10 speed are updated and allow for a 42t granny.

This DOES NOT apply to all shimano 10s rear derailleurs. Only select new ones.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

standard shadow+ 2016


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ya thats the new versions. Same as came on my 2016 beast of the east. Bike came with slx drivetrain, 1x10 11-42 sunrace. 

Dont have a picture of it as its m7000 with m8000 shifter now, 11-46. But they look REALLY similar.

Seeing as most people on 1x10 have bikes that are older than 2016 I prefer to error on the side of caution. Because previous SLX/XT etc dont handle 11-42 in their stock forms. Better to tell people they will likely need the longer b screw and they not need it.

Iowa: if your old version slx, shifting will be ok, just not as smooth and quiet. New SLX (2016+ 10 speed versions) then your golden.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyRidge (Jul 3, 2016)

I do not recommend the sunrace 11-42. Shifting to bigger cog is fine, but when shifting down to smaller cogs, it "snaps" into gear. I reset the RD, and made fine adjusts to the tension and limit screw, but still the same. Set up with new 32t raceface nw and new sram chain. Anyone run into similar situation and have a fix? I may go back to my old cassette and just add a 42 cog because i cant stand it


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Give the chain time to wear in before spending any more time /money


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I always use KMC chains and have never thought Sram chain shifter smoothly.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm using a Shimano XT chain with no problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyRidge (Jul 3, 2016)

SunnyRidge said:


> I do not recommend the sunrace 11-42. Shifting to bigger cog is fine, but when shifting down to smaller cogs, it "snaps" into gear. I reset the RD, and made fine adjusts to the tension and limit screw, but still the same. Set up with new 32t raceface nw and new sram chain. Anyone run into similar situation and have a fix? I may go back to my old cassette and just add a 42 cog because i cant stand it


SOLVED:

I removed chain tensioner and it shifts smoothly now. I didnt need it cause of my NW chainring, but i left it on, so 100% no dropped chains. After removing it, no more clanking when shifting to smaller cogs. I do recommend now.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

Just set up 11-42 with SLX RD-M675-GS with a kmc 10 speed chain. My front ring is a RaceFace 32 NW. My bike is a Santa Cruz Bantam (single pivot). On the two rides I have done, it has been great. The shifting works fine under load. I am expecting it to get even better as it breaks in.


----------



## J0C (Mar 26, 2017)

scoon said:


> Just set up 11-42 with SLX RD-M675-GS with a kmc 10 speed chain. My front ring is a RaceFace 32 NW. My bike is a Santa Cruz Bantam (single pivot). On the two rides I have done, it has been great. The shifting works fine under load. I am expecting it to get even better as it breaks in.


Are you running the M675 without a goat or RAD cage? Considering this same setup but would probably lean more towards the M8000 RD if I needed to buy a goat or RAD since I am purchasing new. Thanks!


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

J0C said:


> Are you running the M675 without a goat or RAD cage? Considering this same setup but would probably lean more towards the M8000 RD if I needed to buy a goat or RAD since I am purchasing new. Thanks!


Everything is stock. I only have the b screw in a bit more than 1/2 way. Some of the smaller cog shifts are not quite perfect but I expect that to get better with a few more rides. I have only had this set up since Thursday night and with only 4 rides.


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

This thread still active? I have a question, anyone has the Sunrace MX80EA5 11sp. 11-50 ? Can the SRAM GX 1x11 deraileur be used for it? On their web page it is listed as compatible https://factoryjackson.com/2017/04/19/sunrace-mx80-11-50-11-speed-cassette/ I just doubt it. The GX 1x11 has just one cage, so no long or medium cage difference. I know that Shiomano XT RD M8000 works with it, I prefer SRAM set. In attachment are pictures of my GX rd.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Just going from memory, the 11 speed GX derailleur was supposed to be limited to clear a 49T max. But with enough b limit screw, it should work, no? I seem to remember people running it on the 11-50 cassettes, but I cant 100% confirm.


----------



## Herpnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I can confirm it works with a 11-50. I was doubtful, but my brother found one from a company called "ZTTO" b4 Sunrace came out with theirs and it works with a SRAM GX set up. I don't see why Sunrace's model wouldn't work with the same tooth count


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you for the info. 50t is 50t no matter which brand, so I will assemble it. If it is just about the b-screw, I guess no problem.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi
I also now have a Sunrace 11-50 on my fat bike.
But I tried a combination of Sram GX 11-Speed shifter and Sram 11-Speed chain, plus a Sram 12-Speed GX Eagle

Today I just tested this combo on a 30 kilometer ride and wow. 
It works so smooth an quiet. The same for up and down shifting.
No issues at all. I did not expected the sunrace cassette to be so damn quiet.

No more uphill worries for me


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

You used the GX 12sp Eagle deraileur on a 11sp system? Your casset is Sunrace 11-50 11sp or 11-50 12sp? I did not quite understand, what works so smooth, with the GX 11sp or with the GX Eagle?


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Yes. The GX 12sp Eagle on a 11sp system. ( Sunrace 11sp cassette )

I have no shifting issues.
It works just the same as good like the original Sram 12sp eagle group on my trail fully.

Shifts nice up and down.
I really love the eagle derailleur and the GX eagle is cheap compared to most 11sp derailleurs who can barely handle the 50 teeth chainring on the cassette.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm trying to use a GX 11sp rear derailleur with the 11-46 cassette, but I have the b screw maxed out and there still isn't enough 'recommended' clearance like Sram suggests. Anyone running this setup, did you use a longer b screw or any problems running this combo?


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

matadorCE said:


> I'm trying to use a GX 11sp rear derailleur with the 11-46 cassette, but I have the b screw maxed out and there still isn't enough 'recommended' clearance like Sram suggests. Anyone running this setup, did you use a longer b screw or any problems running this combo?


I have the exact same setup and clearance to the 46T cog is absolutely no problem with the b-screw 75% turned in

your chain is probably too long, simulate a shorter chain with your fingers and see what happens...


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Steel Calf said:


> I have the exact same setup and clearance to the 46T cog is absolutely no problem with the b-screw 75% turned in
> 
> your chain is probably too long, simulate a shorter chain with your fingers and see what happens...


I'll try that, but I thought my chain is borderline too short since with the chain on the 46t there is a slight bend at the pulleys and the chain goes almost flat when the suspension is fully compressed.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

You're one of these guys who's seeking help but not posting any pictures so what else can I say?

Install the chain as short as possible without risking to tear off the rear derailleur at full shock compression


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Steel Calf said:


> You're one of these guys who's seeking help but not posting any pictures so what else can I say?
> 
> Install the chain as short as possible without risking to tear off the rear derailleur at full shock compression


That's because I'm not home where the bike is, but can post some pictures later. Would you mind sharing what your setup looks like? I'm curious to see what the gap is between the 46T and the upper pulley as well as the chain


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

How are these holding up for you guys?, What sort of longevity?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

matadorCE said:


> That's because I'm not home where the bike is, but can post some pictures later. Would you mind sharing what your setup looks like? I'm curious to see what the gap is between the 46T and the upper pulley as well as the chain


Proper set up:

Release pressure on rear shock and let bike drop to bottomed out. Maximum chain length usually, dont think really any suspension the chain gets more slack as suspension is compressed. Leave the bike bottomed out under its own weight. If on a stand use a bungee or velcro to hold it fully compressed.

Take chain around big ring up front if you have more than one, wrap around biggest rear cog (46t in your case), do not route through the derailleur. Bring ends together, move finger over 2 full links. Thats your chain length. Break chain, route correctly, let suspension come down, shift rd up to largest cog, compress suspension all the way again and check b-limit. Done. RD should be fully extended at this point but not enough it contacts or grinds on 46t cog. Cage will be pointing fairly forward at this point. Doesnt matter as long as when suspension is bottomed out the RD and chain arent grinding on the 46t cog

If chain is too slack when your down on the 10/11t then you have an RD thats too short, doesnt have the capacity to handle a 10/11-46t cassette.

The finger test doesnt work so easy on a full suspension because of what you said, chain growth.

A B-limit screw on an 11s RD shouldnt be maxed out for a 46T even on an FS bike unless that frame has some rediculous chain growth.

Im tired and not feeling well so if I miss worded something just ignore it lol. Should be able to make sense of instructions hopefully lol.

Ps on the question of cassette life, same as any other really. Havent noticed less or more longevity versus a shimano or sram cassette.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

Greetings after a while, few months ago I asked about the deraileur for the Sunrace 11sp 11-50t. I tried it as I mentioned with the SRAM GX 1x11 RD. It worked, but not too good. It took quite long to shift from one cog to the other, for some decent mtb that is simply unacceptable. I mounted the GX Eagle RD and with it it works perfectly. I also ridden the complete Eagle set up, compared to it, when just spinning the wheel at home, the shifting is not 100% quick and smooth as the Eagle, but the difference is really small and when riding in terrain, practically neglegible. I am really happy with this set up. Now I think there is no need to have 12sp/Eagle. Thank you for the recommendations.


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

EOS_ said:


> Greetings after a while, few months ago I asked about the deraileur for the Sunrace 11sp 11-50t. I tried it as I mentioned with the SRAM GX 1x11 RD. It worked, but not too good. It took quite long to shift from one cog to the other, for some decent mtb that is simply unacceptable. I mounted the GX Eagle RD and with it it works perfectly. I also ridden the complete Eagle set up, compared to it, when just spinning the wheel at home, the shifting is not 100% quick and smooth as the Eagle, but the difference is really small and when riding in terrain, practically neglegible. I am really happy with this set up. Now I think there is no need to have 12sp/Eagle. Thank you for the recommendations.


Are you saying you are using 11spd shifter with the 12spd rear derailleur?


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> They don't really have a reputation for making top quality suff, do they?


Yeah, sorry, I don't understand the hype. Hasn't 10 or 11-42 been around for ages now?

Are you guys all completely allergic to Amazon.com???

https://smile.amazon.com/SunRace-MX3-10-Speed-11-42T-Cassette/dp/B017T2QS3E/

SunRace
SunRace MX3 Mountain Bike Bicycle Shimano 10 Speed Cassette 11-40T or 42T
4.7 out of 5 stars 31 customer reviews | 21 answered questions
Price:	$45.95 & FREE Shipping


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

offrhodes42, sorry for late reply, yes, I am using the 12sp Eagle GX with 11sp GX shifter and chain. Works perfectly. It does not matter that the RD is 12sp, the 12sp is only written on it, but RD moves according to how much the shifter pulls it.


----------

